# 

## MaciekTyr.

Zakładam wątek pasjonacko-twórczy, który miałby stać się burzą mózgów na temat możliwości pomysłu, jak w tytule. 
Projektuję z zamiłowania i chciałbym podzielić się swoimi pomysłami, które być może, z pomocą ludzi kompetentnych staną się kiedyś realne.

Cel - przychodzi rodzina do marketu i kupuje prefabrykowany, tani dom o pełnych właściwościach funkcjonalnych i po kilkunastu dniach się do niego wprowadza. Optymalizacja technologiczna (konstrukcja), kosztowa (powtarzalność, prefabrykacja, zminimalizowana robocizna) i estetyczna. Ostatni punkt jest niezwykle istotny - tani nowoczesny dom MUSI łamać obowiązujące kanony, ponieważ te z założenia generują niefunkcjonalne koszty.

Pomysłów jest kilka - żadne konstrukcje typowe, kanadyjczyki itp. tylko bezkompromisowy funkcjonalizm i konstruktywizm. Liczę na zaangażowanie. Uwagi ogólne, typu _"jednak dom powinien..."_ zostawny na odrębny wątek, tu zapraszam osoby, którym pomysł domu kupowanego jak samochód jednak się spodobał.

----------


## MaciekTyr.

Nr 1. *System Modułowy Art. (S.M.Art)* 

Inspiracją są kontenery biurowo-socjalne, których koszt wynosi poniżej 1000zł/m2, dzięki powtarzalności i minimalizacji prac na miejscu. Są mobilne, elestyczne jeśli chodzi o powierzchnię i w pełni funkcjonalne. Podstawowym ograniczeniem jest estetyka i komunikacja wewnętrzna układów wieloelementowych. Oba zagadnienia rozwiązuje zastąpienie prostokąta w podstawie - trapezem.  Konstrukcja składają się z jednego powtarzanego elementu. Rama stalowa, jak w kontenerach tu ma podstawę trapezu równoramiennego o pow. 10m2. Ściany takiego modułu pokryte są typową płytą wielowarstwową, które wg potrzeb można zastępować przeszkleniami (oknem). Po stworzeniu bryły budynku dodaje się białe elementy elewacyjne płaskie (4 rodzaje) i jeden wypukły - zaokrąglenie elewacji. Ściany działowe dodaje się w oparciu o układ funkcyjny, nie muszą się one pokrywać z konstrukcją modułów. Celem był taki dobór niewielkiej ilości powtarzalnych elementów, by ta powtarzalność nie była mocno zauważalna. System tworzy funkcjonalne konstrukcje o dowolnych powierzchniach. Na zdjęciach pojedyńczy moduł "kontener", budynek 60m2 oraz 240m2.

Tu wymyślony przykład projektu i zakupu takiego domu przez internet

----------


## Elfir

Ludzie nie mają standartowych potrzeb mimo wszystko.

Poza tym działka i MPZP  :smile: 
Kazda działka jest inna - wjazd od danej strony świata, uciązliwe sąsiedztwo, ruchliwa droga, ładny widok, szerokość, długość, drzewa  - ogromna różnorodność.

----------


## MaciekTyr.

Zgadza się, a do tego te potrzeby zmieniają się z wiekiem... i mieszkańcami. Tradycyjny dom trudno obrócić, przesunąć a "dworek" trudno nawet rozbudować. Tu jest to możliwe, a rozbudowa to tylko dokupienie modułów - wtedy gdy jest to potrzebne, lub dozbieramy funduszy. Taki dom może rosnąć i rozwijać się wraz z potrzebami.  :smile:

----------


## Elfir

Musiałaby się rozrastać działka razem z domem.

----------


## Elfir

Jak sobie wobrażasz ten moduł przy zapisie MPZP - dom z poddaszem użytkowym, o nachyleniu dachu 33-45 stopni i maksymalnej wysokości 8 m?  :smile: 

No i zaczynają się schody na działkach w terenach podgórskich  :smile: 

A ukochane garaże w bryle?

Kliknełam w filmik. Oj! Moje oczy!! Co to jest "gotowy *modÓł* z fabryki"?

----------


## MaciekTyr.

Ukochane to są jeszcze dwie kolumienki, czerwona dachówka, klinkier, szprosy.... to nie jest propozycja dla osób realizujących marzenie pielęgnowane od lat...
Co do MPZP - tam gdzie istnieją wymienione, głupawe zapisy, "inwestorzy" skazani są na ładowanie się w manierę, która już budzi uśmiech i z roku na rok będzie obniżała wartość (ile warte są dziś klocki z kopertowym dachem, przykazane w latach 80-tych). 
Z drugiej strony taki modułowy budek stoi bez fundamentu, co otwiera możliwości.

W terenach podgórskich nawet murowańce nie bardzo pasują - dajmy spokój góralom.

----------


## Elfir

Masz może jakiś przykładowy plan mieszkania w oparciu o takie moduły?
Myślę, że to będzie najtrudniejsze dla ewentualnego inwestora - rozmieszczenie funkcjonalne pomieszczeń wewnątrz (z tego co widze, jest to koszt inwestora już po zakupie modułów?). 

Co z instalacjami? Jaka jest wytrzymałośc dachu na śnieg? Te dachy sa płaskie, nie ma słowa o spadkach. Jak odprowadzany jest deszcz? Jak montuje się rynny? Wyprowadza kominy, wywietrzniki? Jak wygląda instalacja piorunochronu? 
Biorac pod uwagę ile jeszcze inwestor musi dopłacić do domku 160 m2 za 150 tyś. by nadawał się do zamieszkania, w czym technologia jest lepsza od tradycyjnej murowanej czy szkieletowej?
Jaka jest odpornośc na silne wiatry, trąbę powietrzną?

Te "głupawe" zapisy chyba funkcjonują w 70% gmin. 
Ja mialam szczęscie bo u mnie nie było jeszcze MPZP uchwalonego i mogłam budować jak sąsiedzi w latach 70-tych - klocka.

----------


## MaciekTyr.

No ja też przerabiałem "klocka"  :wink:  (zobacz w linku sygnaturki)

Co do pytań - przecież to wszystko jest rozwiązane w kontenerach i zawarte w ich cenie, ja zmieniłem tylko plan podstawy na trapez i dodałem zarys elewacji. Moduły są samonośne i nie zawierają ścianek wewnętrznych, więc ściany działowe robisz dowolnie, co najwyżej zostanie jakiś słup łączenia stelaży.

----------


## Elfir

Ok. Mój klocek ma 160 m2. Stan surowy zamknięty z fundamentem kosztował ok 120-130 tyś. Do tego dojdzie ocieplenie za ok 20 tyś. 
Czyli w tej samej cenie mam technologię murowaną - pewną, trwałą, sprawdzoną. 
Ze względu na małą działkę musiałam stawiać dom piętrowy - parterowy wyszedłby taniej (schody, drugi strop, mocniejszy fundament). 

Jeśli za ten kontener zejdzie się do połowy ceny murowańca, mogę zacząć wróżyć sukces.

Poza tym drobna uwaga:
Kontenery obecnie produkowane nie dają się zestawiać dowolnie, m.in. ze względu na kierunek spadku dachu. Łącznik środkowy (ten "okrągły") jaki by miał spadek dachu? Musiałby być wyższy niż pozostałe go otaczające moduły.

Co do ścianek - ja rozumiem, że ściany działowe robię dowolnie. Problem w tym, że niewielu ludzi potrafi projektować (w sensie wyobrazić i nanieść na plan) funkcjonalne rozkłady domów. A bez tego nie wiadomo ile modułów zamówić.

----------


## MaciekTyr.

1000zł/m2 to w kontenerach za "stan deweloperski' -pod klucz. Ta technologia jest tańsza o połowę, inaczej wszystkie hale i magazyny byłyby murowane. Poza tym chodzi o robociznę - niektórzy skrobią sami, ale normalnie to ok 50% kosztów. A w modułach to moment.

----------


## Elfir

Ja pisałam o twojej reklamówce. Tam podana jest konkretna kwota i do niej się odnosiłam.
Cena nie była za budynek "pod klucz". Tylko za ściany, strop, płytę podłogową, okna, i detale elewacji. Acha i jakiś komin, ale nie wiadomo czy spalinowy czy dymowy czy wentylacyjny. 
Drzwi wejściowe za 1500 zł? 
Jaki przy tej cenie jest deklarowany współczynnik przenikania ciepła dla ścian i okien?
Albo inaczej: jaka wartośc zuzycia energii będzie na certyfikacie energetycznym dla domu z reklamówki?

----------


## cocos

:smile:

----------


## MaciekTyr.

Ten "materiał" to nie żadna oferta  taki system nie istnieje i ceny jak i parametry znane będą dopiero jak ktoś (z pewnością nie ja) przymierzy się do sprawy. Ceny tej technologii biorę z ofert, których pełno, np;
http://allegro.pl/kontener-kontenery...598240019.html
http://allegro.pl/kontener-biurowy-p...614315366.html

Kontenery oraz konstrukcje z płyty warstwowej (tzw. obornickiej) są najtańsze, co wynika z prefabrykacji i ograniczenia materiału do minimum. Głownie chodzi jednak o to, że "rękodzieło", które będzie coraz droższe, tu ogranicza się do rozładunku i prostego montażu. Moim celem było nadanie temu niekontenerowej formy. Oczywiście będą wyjątki, gdy ktoś użyje materiałów "zdobycznych" a robociznę wykona z zaangażowaniem krewnych, to zejdzie poniżej tych kosztów, ale ja piszę o sytuacji normalnej - kupowaniu wykonania domu.


Przedstawię też inne przykłady, ten nad którym pracuję obecnie pozwala nawet na wyeliminowanie stelaża  ale po kolei.

----------


## DEZET

Witam. Koncepcja fajna, ale będzie... ciężko, bardzo ciężko, jeśli by ruszyć z produkcją.
Czy masz jakieś zastrzeżenie wzoru, patent, itp. na to? Pytam, bo ktoś zza miedzy zwinie pomysł i jak przed chwilą w radio mówili o panu Małkowskim (chyba dobrze zapamiętałem)-  w dziedzinie fotografii ogłaszał swoje koncepcje, które... "przygarnął" Kodak i nasz rodak nie miał nic z tego.

 Jakie materiały miałyby oprócz stali być wykorzystane- takie same jak w kontenerach? No i kwestie poruszone przez Elfirkę.

Co do dachu zamiast płaskiego- nie widzę problemu- też może być modułowy o kącie minimalnymnp. 20stopni.
A w kwestii MPZP trzeba ruszyć gminy i radnych, żeby zaczęli myśleć nowocześnie.

----------


## MaciekTyr.

Zastrzeżenia nie robiłem. Zrobiłem przy pierwszym projekcie http://www.prostysystem.pl/ na Polskę i USA i zrozumiałem (o czym zresztą lojalnie uprzedziła mnie rzeczniczka patentowa), że inwestowanie w ochronę ma sens jedynie wtedy, gdy czynnie angażujemy się we wdrożenie. Dzięki temu, że Kodak coś podłapał, dzisiaj słyszymy o p.Małkowskim a jakby ten zastrzegł i nic nie robił, to pewnie byśmy nie usłyszeli.
Co do uzytych materiałów - rama stalowa + pionowe panele/płyty warstwowe, czyli standard. Chętnie jako warstwę wewnętrzną proponowałbym 2mm karton zamiast blachy. Dowolny panel zastępujemy przeszkleniem/oknem (wszystkie są identyczne). Na koniec doklejamy elementy elewacyjne, których jest raptem 4 rodzaje, wykonane ze styropianu pokrytego już tynkiem
Ja nie jestem przedsiębiorca budowlanym, choć mógłbym zainwestować w realizację swych pomysłów, ale nie ciągnąć tego jak0 biznes.
Natomiast rewelacyjną sprawą jest ustawanie modeli z takich "klocków" - zamówiłem je ze styropianu. Wychodzą świetna bryły zarówno domków 140-300m2 jak i potężne obiekty typu szpital/biurowiec i malutkie kampingi - jak ten niżej. Jeśli system wejdzie w życie, chętnie zostanę producentem klocków dla przyszłych inwestorów - np. 150zł za komplet.

Źródłem oszczędności jest nie tylko konstrukcja, ale także stylistyka, oderwana od "rywalizacji nakładów", która towarzyszy obowiązkowo wzorom tradycyjnym. Wszak obroty castoram nie opierają się na bloczkach, papie i tynku, ale na wszystkim tym co każdego roku pragniemy zmieniać i dokładać. Systemowy dom o futurystycznej formie pozwala z tym zerwać: tu krótki filmik

----------


## bury_kocur

*MaciekTyr,* mnie się to bardzo podoba jako pomysł - sama zresztą myślałam o domu modułowym i ten Twój nie ma zasadniczej wady rozważanego przeze mnie - nudnej bryły, zawsze ograniczonej do prostopadłościanu. Ale życie samo zweryfikowało moje nowatorskie podejście  :wink:  - i buduję murowany dom-stodołę. Przyczyny były głównie takie, o jakich wspomniała Elfir, z największym naciskiem na plan zagospodarowania. Jak słowo daję, uwielbiam płaskie dachy - ale jak chcę mieszkać w swoim mieście (a chcę), to na wybudowanie takiego nie mam szans. To jest poważny problem, który póki co mocno ogranicza inwencję inwestorów. Szkoda, że nie ma w planach w Polsce zakazu budowania domów o nadmiernie skomplikowanej bryle - całe otoczenie by na tym zyskało  :wink: 
Druga sprawa kluczowa to cena. Te domy z definicji są i powinny być tanie - ale to musi być tak duża różnica, żeby co ostrożniejszym inwestorom opłaciło się ryzyko (w ich rozumieniu tego słowa). A póki co, tak nie jest.
Życzę powodzenia - lubię i podziwiam śmiałe i kreatywne pomysły  :smile:

----------


## scruffty

Wszystko pięknie, budowa szybka, tylko z eksploatacją już tak różowo nie będzie. Pierwsza sprawa ważna w naszym klimacie, to ogrzanie tego za sensowne pieniądze. Druga sprawa to zagospodarowanie wewnętrznej przestrzeni np. powieszenie szafek na ścinach, instalacje kanalizacyjne i hydrauliczne - chyba, że byłyby kontenery "sanitarne" i "wzmocnione", ale to znów ogranicza dowolność składania. To miałoby szansę, ale chyba nie w naszym klimacie.

----------


## MaciekTyr.

dziękuję Kocurku  :roll eyes:  ja poprzestaję na projektach - mam już domek (też mój projekt), można zrobić coś pro publico. Chociaż jak się znajdzie ktoś z zapałem i kompetencjami, to wejdę w to i finansowo.
Tak cena musi być niska i powtórzę, bo łatwo to pominąć - chodzi nie tylko o konstrukcję, ale o niezobowiązujący styl. Wiemy, że ściany i dach kiedyś oznaczały dom a dziś to ułamek inwestycji. Zatem dom o tańszych ścianach, dachu i bez fundamentów będzie tańszy... ale nie aż tak znacznie, jeśli zamysł i stylistyka sprowadzą się do tego co wokół. Moje domy mają pasować do postawienia ad hoc na niewyrównanej wokół i nie opielonej działce. Wyglądać jak baza naukowców wzniesiona w przyrodzie. Mają być odporne na mieszczańskie oczekiwania co do modnych dodatków, przeróbek i manierycznych ozdóbek. Mają być piękne swą inteligencją a nie pracochłonnością. Jest mi bardzo miło, że komuś prócz mnie to się podoba 

NR 2. *OMEGA, czyli system kopułowy.*

Ten projekt powstał 2 lata temu i wzbudził nawet pewne zainteresowanie: http://www.muratorplus.pl/technika/k...hoto=28379&c=2 są sygnały o chęci realizacji, jednak do tej pory nie powstał prototyp a należy pamiętać, że zabawa zacznie się nie jak ktoś to postawi, ale jak wejdzie na linie masowe.

Kopuły inspirowały od dawna (idealny rozkład sił, stabilność, brak mostków, stosunek pow. do objętości...), wykładano się na problemie powierzchi, która rośnie razem z wysokością - optymalnej wysokości kopuła była za mała a większa - bezsensownie wysoka. Pietra w kopule to ekonomiczny absurd, choć i takie konstrukcje wznoszono. Okazuje się, że ograniczeniem było przyzwyczajenie - zakładamy, że środek budynku musi być wewnątrz niego, a przeciez można inaczej  :smile:  Węzeł, który nazwałem 'korytarzem centralnym" został opatentowany i stał się inspiracją w kolejnych projektach.

http://www.prostysystem.pl/ zachęcam do obejrzenia wizualizacji i filmiku, jak jest w środku (trochę się namęczyłem z informatykiem)

----------


## MaciekTyr.

> Wszystko pięknie, budowa szybka, tylko z eksploatacją już tak różowo nie będzie. Pierwsza sprawa ważna w naszym klimacie, to ogrzanie tego za sensowne pieniądze. Druga sprawa to zagospodarowanie wewnętrznej przestrzeni np. powieszenie szafek na ścinach, instalacje kanalizacyjne i hydrauliczne - chyba, że byłyby kontenery "sanitarne" i "wzmocnione", ale to znów ogranicza dowolność składania. To miałoby szansę, ale chyba nie w naszym klimacie.


Ależ to akurat mocne punkty kontenerków. Przenikalność term. to jedynie grubość użytej warstwy styropianu/poliuretanu, może być nawet standard domu pasywnego. Ściany działowe są tradycyjne i można na nich wszystko wieszać, umożliwiają też rozprowadzenie instalacji, niezależnie od tego można zaprojektować kanał technologiczny w częściach prefabrykowanych a to nie tylko umożliwia łatwą instalację, ale i łatwe jej przeróbki.

----------


## artek76

Tak są ludzie którzy zbierają również zapałki, budują makiety, zbierają smycze reklamowe, itd. a na poważnie tego typu budownictwo -- nie kupuje

----------


## Elfir

Ja mieszkałam w kontenerach mieszkalnych na budowie rurociągu w Rosji. 
Ale tam wszystkie rury i instalacje szły po wierzchu. W domu mieszkalnym to nie przejdzie.
Mieszkałam w nich tylko latem, w latach 89-90, kiedy cena energii elektrycznej i gazu w Rosji była smiesznie niska, więc nie mam pojęcia jak sprawowały się w czasie rosyjskich zim (zwłaszcza, że w jednym roku mieszkałam w ciepłym Soczi nad Morzem Czarnym).
Na pewno kontenery miały konstrukcję drewnianą z drewnianą oblicówką. Ściany wewnątrz wyłożone dyktą, na podłoże malowana olejnica płyta OSB lub linoleum. Ogrzewanie elektryczne.

Przy takim standarcie być może da się uzyskać cenę 1000 zł/m2.

----------


## MaciekTyr.

W życiu trzeba mieć jakiś cel. Mogą nim być i mury. Pewnie są ludzie, którzy po pewnym czasie nie umieją myśleć o niczym innym; niektórzy dwią sobie z takich ludzi i opowiadają dowcipy. Ale ja wymagam wzajemnego szacunku. Są ludzie, dla których dom jest środkiem a nie celem i nie męczą ich kompleksy równania do pozostałych - myślą _"jakie są plusy a jakie minusy"_ a nie_ "no tak nie można"_ Z resztą percepcja się (powoli) zmienia; dawniej mieszkanie na poddaszu zarezerwowane było dla ptaków i biedoty, później robiono tam sypialnie dla dzieci. Dziś między ukośnymi ścianami brylują sami gospodarze i jakoś to znoszą.

----------


## Cios

bardzo kreatywne, świetne pomysły  :smile: 

Inspiracją są kontenery biurowo-socjalne, których koszt wynosi poniżej 1000zł/m2, dzięki powtarzalności i minimalizacji prac na miejscu. Są mobilne, elestyczne jeśli chodzi o powierzchnię i w pełni funkcjonalne. Podstawowym ograniczeniem jest estetyka i komunikacja wewnętrzna układów wieloelementowych. Oba zagadnienia rozwiązuje zastąpienie prostokąta w podstawie - trapezem.  Konstrukcja składają się z jednego powtarzanego elementu. Rama stalowa, jak w kontenerach tu ma podstawę trapezu równoramiennego o pow. 10m2. Ściany takiego modułu pokryte są typową płytą wielowarstwową, które wg potrzeb można zastępować przeszkleniami (oknem). Po stworzeniu bryły budynku dodaje się białe elementy elewacyjne płaskie (4 rodzaje) i jeden wypukły - zaokrąglenie elewacji. Ściany działowe dodaje się w oparciu o układ funkcyjny, nie muszą się one pokrywać z konstrukcją modułów. Celem był taki dobór niewielkiej ilości powtarzalnych elementów, by ta powtarzalność nie była mocno zauważalna. System tworzy funkcjonalne konstrukcje o dowolnych powierzchniach. Na zdjęciach pojedyńczy moduł "kontener", budynek 60m2 oraz 240m2.

Tu wymyślony przykład projektu i zakupu takiego domu przez internet http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tj23qudSSro[/QUOTE]

----------


## MaciekTyr.

> Ja mieszkałam w kontenerach mieszkalnych na budowie rurociągu w Rosji(...)
> Przy takim standarcie być może da się uzyskać cenę 1000 zł/m2.


Przy takim standardzie to raczej 300zł/m2. Ja piszę o standardach współczesnych konstrukcji przemysłowych i zapewniam, że większość z nich funkcjonuje przez cały rok i lepiej niż domek stawiany ze szwagrem i tanim pomagierem. Nie wymyślam alternatywnych materiałów i niesprawdzonych konstrukcji, staram się tylko temu co powszechnie sprawdzone nadać formę funkcjonalną i akceptowalną w budownictwie jednorodzinnym.

----------


## Elfir

nie sądzę by jakikolwiek kierbud zachwycony warunkami technicznymi kontenera postanowił sobie na działce takie cudo odkupione z budowy postawić zamiast domu. Chyba, że na czas budowania murowańca.

Tylko dla biednych ludzi się liczy jakikolwiek kąt nad głową. I tutaj ma znaczenie jedynie cena, więc nawet nie trzeba zastanawiać się nad wyglądem zewnętrznym modułu, a tylko nad obniżeniem kosztów produkcji.

Osoby średnio zamożne wysoko stawiają również wygląd wewnętrzny i zewnętrzny domu w którym zamieszkają, wykończenie, detale. I to niekoniecznie kolumienki, ale np. drewno na elewacji, boniowania, okładziny z cegły. Do tego ogrzewanie podłogowe, kominek, rekuperacja, garaż w bryle. Dla nich kontener będzie symbolem biedoty i nie jest to target.

Po wielkiej powodzi w 97 roku powodzian lokowano na szybko w domkach kontenerowych. Jakoś nie byli zachwyceni ani jakością wykończenia (przemarzające ściany, słaba wentylacja = grzyb) ani kosztami ogrzewania (prąd wchodził tylko w rachubę, bo nie spełniały norm dla ogrzewania gazowego - kłania się wentylacja).
W Poznaniu chciano najuboższych lokować w kontenerach mieszkalnych, bo ich zakup był tańszy od budowy bloku socjalnego. I jakoś ludzie zapierali się nogami i rękoma by tam nie trafić. W końcu zrezygnowano z tego pomysłu.

W Polsce jest już jeden gotowy system domków przenośnych mieszkalnych, całorocznych. I on rzeczywiście nie wygląda "kontenerowato", mimo, że jest prostokątny. Ale cena jest dużo, dużo wyższa niż 1000 zł/m2 pod klucz.

----------


## MaciekTyr.

*Celnie wskazałeś punkty oporu a moim zadaniem jest je rozwiązać.* Rolnik był od tego by orać i nie narzekać a ktoś tam od tego by obmyśleć lepszy pług i grabie. Z pewnością zalecenie "ty już rób a nie kombinuj" zwykle jest na miejscu. Ale nie zawsze.
Porównania działają na emocje, ale są zbędne - można pisać o powodzianach, Karwoskim i biedocie z kontenerów, można o chłopkach i pijakach z murowańców, których po wsiach nie brakuje. To bez sensu. Powtarzam - piszę o NOWOCZESNEJ  architekturze przemysłowej, która z założenia jest tańsza niż nowoczesne budownictwo tradycyjne, z tego samego powodu dla którego okna z Castoramy są tańsze niż zamówione u stolarza.

Chciałbym też wrócić do tego, co napisałem w I poście - to temat niszowy. Jest tu sporo wątków dotyczących typowego budownictwa, ośmielę się przypuszczać, że raczej wszystkie, nie chodzi więc o to, by w tym jedynym napisać "a ja wolę co innego", bo to dawno do mnie dotarło, ale o to by wnieść coś do rodzącej się koncepcji.

----------


## Elfir

W internecie są przykłady bardzo pięknych domów modułowych postawionych za granicą. Problem w tym, że kończy się na jednorazowej budowie jakiegoś zapaleńca. I zdecydowanie nie jest to wariant ekonomiczny, ale raczej ekstrawagancki luksus. 
Bo tańszy w budowie jest na zachodzie szkieletowiec. 

W Polsce szkieletowce nie są tanie głownie z powodu braku dostępu do surowca wysokiej jakości w niskiej cenie. Dobre drewno trzeba sprowadzać z Finlandii lub Rosji. 

Murowana technologia wychodzi po prostu taniej, bo nie wymaga specjalistycznych (czyli ceniących się) ekip. Poza tym jest do pewnego stopnia odporna na błędy technologiczne.

Ty sobie zakładasz, że twoje moduły będą kosztować 1000 zł/m2. Ale wycena jest zrobiona powierzchownie, "na oko". Równie dobrze może się okazać, że koszty będą o wiele wyższe. 
Dom prywatny, nawet korzystający z technologii przemysłowych, nie musi spełniać założenia, że będzie tańszy.
W końcu wentylacja mechaniczna też narodziła się w halach fabrycznych zanim trafiła do domów. A mimo to jest droższa w budowie niż zwykły komin wentylacji grawitacyjnej.

----------


## MaciekTyr.

Przecież to nie jest problem sprawdzić ile kosztuje 1m2 w technologii przemysłowej - na prawdę budynki takie nie powstają jako demonstracja przemysłowych aspiracji właścicieli a tylko z racji znacznie niższego kosztu. Elfir porównaj koszt 1m2 płyty obornickiej z 1m2 ściany wykończonej na zewnątrz i od środka. Uwzględniając robociznę postawienia takiego metra. Źródła oszczędności byłyby 4:
1. Materiał (ale nie koncentrujmy się na tym)
2. Powtarzalność - to właśnie efekt "kontenera", który pozwala zejść poniżej kosztów nawet budynków przemysłowych ale projektowanych zwykle indywidualnie
3. Prefabrykacja, czyli de facto wykonanie większości prac z wykorzystaniem linii  zautomatyzowanej
4. (o tym nikt nie wspomina) zmiana estetyki  z dopracowywanej na gotową-niemodyfikowalną.

Do tego dochodzi oszczędność w kosztach utraconych korzyści, czyli porównanie czasu jaki poświęca się budowie wobec zakupu takiego gotowca. Dla niektórych to nie koszt, ale radość a mój post to negowanie tej radość. Ale są też inni - mający inne radości i pomysły na spędzanie czasu.

Oczywiście, że koszt 1000zł./m2 jest hipotetyczny i niespecjalnie precyzowany, może okazać się, że w rzeczywistości wyniesie on np. 633zł, bo moduły będą robione (jak większość rzeczy) w Chinach.

----------


## DEZET

Słusznie Elfir wykazała "wady", ale jeśli ktoś chciałby dom z możliwością prostej rozbudowy, to może kupić np. 5 modułów, czyli 50m2. Jeśli urodzą się dzieci dokupuje 1-2 moduły i stawia na działce- szybko i bez głębokiej ingerencji w już istniejącą zabudowę. Albo chcę mieć jeden pokój na piętrze- kupuję moduł i...schody i stawiam piętro. To niewątpliwie zaleta systemu. I najważniejsze- przełamanie stereotypu kontenera :wink:

----------


## marynata

> Słusznie Elfir wykazała "wady", ale jeśli ktoś chciałby dom z możliwością prostej rozbudowy, to może kupić np. 5 modułów, czyli 50m2. Jeśli urodzą się dzieci dokupuje 1-2 moduły i stawia na działce- szybko i bez głębokiej ingerencji w już istniejącą zabudowę. Albo chcę mieć jeden pokój na piętrze- kupuję moduł i...schody i stawiam piętro. To niewątpliwie zaleta systemu. I najważniejsze- przełamanie stereotypu kontenera


Dezet,nikt nie wytrzyma idącej z tym systemem papierologii.Za każdym razem architekt,geodeta,adaptacja,pozwolenie na rozbudowę,odbiór,a po drodze zawsze  oczywiście tyłkiem do klienta miejscowe pzp  :jaw drop:

----------


## Elfir

> Przecież to nie jest problem sprawdzić ile kosztuje 1m2 w technologii przemysłowej - na prawdę budynki takie nie powstają jako demonstracja przemysłowych aspiracji właścicieli a tylko z racji znacznie niższego kosztu.


Pokaż taki jeden. Z ceną budowy. 

Bo wszystko rozbija się o cenę budowy. A tej nie znamy, tylko sobie gdybamy. Twoja orientacyjna wycena zrobiona na potrzeby filmiku reklamowego nie uwzględniała mnóstwa niezbędnych rzeczy, by kontener nazwać domem. 
Ja nie wiem jakie zapotrzebowanie energetyczne ma kontener za 1000 zł. Może nie spełnia norm Prawa Budowlanego, jako obiekt tymczasowy a nie mieszkalny? A pogrubianie ocieplenia spowoduje, że jednak kosztować będzie 2000 zł/m2?

Dlaczego szkielet nie jest w Polsce tani? Przecież jest powtarzalny. Dlaczego nie są tanie domki prefabrykowane? Google pokazuje mnóstwo producentów systemów prefabrykowanych domów. Też powstają w fabryce. Owszem technologia "mokra", ale prefabrykacja powinna obniżać koszty. A takie domy sa w cenie zwykłego murowańca, albo wręcz droższe. I tak, zdarzają się ludzie, który zapłacą więcej za możliwośc wprowadzenia się w krótkim czasie. Ale to chyba margines posiadaczy domów. Takie osoby szybciej kupią dom po prostu u dewelopera czy na rynku wtórnym.

Bo teoria nie zawsze pokrywa się z rzeczywistością.

Jasne, fajnie jest sobie marzyć. Jak Cezary Baryka o szklanych domach dla ludu.
Tylko ja niestety taka przyziemna jestem, że lubię konkrety.

----------


## Elfir

> Jeśli urodzą się dzieci dokupuje 1-2 moduły i stawia na działce- szybko i bez głębokiej ingerencji w już istniejącą zabudowę. Albo chcę mieć jeden pokój na piętrze- kupuję moduł i...schody i stawiam piętro. To niewątpliwie zaleta systemu. I najważniejsze- przełamanie stereotypu kontenera


To nie jest takie proste - kazda rozbudowa wymaga zmiany w komunikacji wewnętrznej. Duża szansa, że zmieni się układ ścianek działowych.
Ale największym problemem w tych kontenerach sa instalacje (głównie chodzi o wentylację i ogrzewanie). 
Niestety filmik reklamowy pokazuje tylko ściany. Nie pokazuje jak projektant zamierzał rozwiązać sposób prowadzenia instalacji. 
Ok. Kupuje sobie domek przez neta. Sama sobie projektuję układ ścian. I co dalej? Dostaję projekt domu? Potem wynajmuję projektantów-branżystów, by w kontenerze wymyślili sposób prowadzenia instalacji?  

Wszyscy wiemy, że ściany to najmniejszy koszt budowy i w sumie najmniejszy problem. Czy to murowaniec czy kanadyjczyk czy thermomur - czas stawiania ścian zewnętrznych jest pomijalnie krótki z czasem wykańczania wnętrza domu. W koncu w murowańcu też możesz nie robić mokrych wylewek i tynków tylko wszystko w suchej zabudowie i wprowadzić się całkiem szybko od wbicia łopaty (mokre technologie są po prostu tańsze).


Spójrz na moduł:


Jak rozwiązac odprowadzenie wody z dachu? Dach musi mieć minimalny spadek. W tym konkretnym module domyslam się, że spadek jest ku szerszej ze ścianek. Ale teraz wyobraż sobie ten moduł obudowany innymi, jako środkowy element domu. Gdzie poprowadzisz wodę opadową?

----------


## Zielony ogród

a może zamiast kombinować z modułami zaprojektować kilka do wyboru domów z istniejących na rynku materiałów "standardowych" na zasadzie klocków lego?
projekty bez możliwości zmian - wykorzystujące istniejące materiały z dokładna instrukcją montażu bez absolutnie żadnych odpadów i niepotrzebnych czynności - jak budowa z klocków lego?
mógłby to byc np. zestaw złożony z bloczków ytong 42 cm plus dachówka jakas tam najtańsza plus komplecik klejów i tynku plus w zestawie gruszka betonu i regipsy do powieszenia i kilka rolek wełny, do tego kilka pudełek elementów złącznych i typowe okna i drzwi - powiedzmy zestaw za 120 tys. do samodzielnego lub przez średnio inteligentną ekipę do złożenia - jak paczka z ikei. niczego za dużo, nic za mało, nic do cięcia. i oczywiście instrukcja obrazkowa jak w ikei.maksymalnie proste instalacje (jak u mnie - trzy krany przy jednej rurce :smile: )
uprzedzam komentarze na temat "reprezentacyjności" takiego domu - to nie dla bogatych czy chcących za takich uchodzić. to dla ludzi z ograniczonym budżetem nie mających wyboru lub dla tych, którzy wolą robić inne rzeczy, a w domu tylko mieszkać po szybkiej i bezstresowej budowie.

----------


## Elfir

taki system mają Amerykanie. 
Ich szkieletowce mają ustandaryzowane wymiary elementów konstrukcyjnych, długości ścian sa powtarzalne. Dzieki temu drewniane elementy zamawiasz w fabryce i nie trzeba na nie czekać, bo całe Stany korzystają z kilku ściśle wyznaczonych długości belek. I tartak tylko takie wymiary produkuje.
Pod wymiar elementów szkieletu produkowane sa takie same dla całego kraju szerokości płyt obiciowych ścian, prefabrykaty schodów, itd. Niczego nie trzeba docinać, tylko się składa jak z klocków (a w zasadzie zbija gwoździami).

----------


## marynata

domy z paczki
podobno amerykańska technologia modułowa
http://www.domnajtaniej.pl/
ale szału u nas nie zrobiła

----------


## Elfir

ciekawe dlaczego? 
Ok, ocieplenie to standart sprzed 15 lat, ale do teraz sa ludzie, którzy oszczędzają na ociepleniu, więc to nie powinna być przeszkoda.

----------


## MaciekTyr.

Sama prawda. Zielony dobrze wskazała kierunek, Elfir dodała, że od lat tak jest w Stanach a Martyna dała przykład, że jest i w Polsce (i jednak dużo taniej niż murowaniec) a mimo wszystko wzięcia nie ma. Powód? 
Zna każdy kto mieszkał w Stanach - tam podstawowym standardem jest ogrzewany basen, centralna klima, TV (nie koniecznie płaski) w pokojach i na werandzie, suszarka, lodówka z kostkarką... a wszystko to w domku "działkowym", jakiego nie kupiłby żaden Polak w Polsce.

Elfir, odprowadzenie wody i parametry termiczne i koszty technologii są już dawno opracowane i stosowane w praktyce. Stoi tego pełno wokół - ja nie wymyśliłem ani płyty warstwowej, ani kontenera - zaproponowałem tylko inną estetykę; taką którą zaakceptowałbym prędzej niż kolejny "dworek". A nade wszystko proponuję inną wrażliwość -_ "zobacz jaki jestem sprytny"_ zamiast_ "zobacz jak się dorobiłem (albo narobiłem)"_


Wspomniałaś o "szklanych domach" z Żeromskiego - bardzo trafne nawiązanie. W polskich szkołach mówiło się o utopijnych zwidach ojca Baryki, a tam chodziło o coś więcej - to zapowiedź rodzącej się wtedy architektury modernizmu, architektury szkła i żelbetu, początkowo utopijnej a wkrótce dominującej. Szklane domy istnieją i są doskonałe.

----------


## marynata

Maciek,ale to są w dalszym ciągu rozważania nad betoniarką.
Nie podałeś żadnej propozycji nad którą można dyskutować konkretnie i wypunktować jej wady i zalety,wiec ta rozmowa prowadzi do nikąd.
Co proponujesz,terapie psychologiczną dla całego społeczeństwa żeby zmieniło spojrzenie na  budownictwo?Ok,tylko pokaż coś na czym ta terapia mogłaby się oprzeć czyli konkretny pomysł na produkt z konkretną ceną.
A jeżeli liczysz na to że tutaj "głowami forumowiczów" powstanie taki przełomowy produkt,to od razu Ci mówię-to nie to forum.

----------


## MaciekTyr.

To nie tak, nie jestem kolejnym dystrybutorem, z kolejna ofertą a mój wątek nie jest kierowany do ludzi, którzy własnie chcą się budować i analizują możliwości. Czy technicy opracowujący pierwsze LED dla zastosowań domowych potrafili skalkulować ile dziś taka żarówka kosztuje w markecie? Nie, ale wiedzieli dlaczego będzie tanio.

Zgadza się - mój wątek to dewagacje, do których w najlepszym razie dołączą osoby związane z branżą a opinie PRZYSZŁYCH konsumentów byłyby oczywiście cenne, w przeciwieństwie do deklaracji osób, którym pomysł domu z supermarketu z założenia się  nie podoba.

Oczywiście, że podejście zakładające, iż pomysł jest super, tylko ludzie muszą dorosnąć jest beznadziejne. Natomiast osobiście liczę raczej na opinie: _"w kontenerze to bym nie zamieszkała, ale twój projekt - jak najbardziej"_ i jesli takie się pojawiają - to jest sens działać dalej.

*Mam kilka propozycji z tego zakresu - dlatego zdanie ludzi gotowych na takie rozwiązania jest dla mnie bezcenne.* Natomiast przewlekła i próżna byłaby debata z miłośnikami tradycji, wszak o gustach się nie dyskutuje.

Przyjmijmy jako założenia - dom z marketu ma być:
1. Znacząco tańszy 
2. Równie lub bardziej funkcjonalny
3. Stawiany w kilkanaście dni
4. Wyraźnie inny formą od domów typowych

i tylko wtedy ma to sens i taki jest cel mojej a później innych osób pracy.

----------


## marynata

> Zgadza się - mój wątek to dewagacje, do których w najlepszym razie dołączą osoby związane z branżą


To musisz szukać forum branżowego.To forum ma zupełnie odmienną formułę-znakomita większość tutaj to konsumenci i sprzedawcy.
Owszem są posjonaci,ale raczej bezinteresownie przedstawiający swoje bardzo konkretne rozwiązania poparte konkretnymi argumentami i liczbami,które reszta po prostu konsumuje.




> Natomiast osobiście liczę raczej na opinie: "w kontenerze to bym nie zamieszkała, ale twój projekt - jak najbardziej" i jesli takie się pojawiają - to jest sens działać dalej.


Jaki jest sens opierać swoją dalszą działalność na kilku niezobowiązujących deklaracjach/opiniach?Nie zrobisz na FM wiarygodnych badań rynkowych.
No i znowu żeby zrobić takie badania musi być konkretny produkt,którego nie ma....


ed
to jest niejako dom z supermarketu-powstaje w 14 dni,brak tradycyjnych fundamentów,budowa modułowa,można go przenosić,dokupić pokoje...
realny dom pokazowy wygląda fajnie
http://www.arthauss.pl/
konkretna technologia,konkretna cena,można się konkretnie odnieść

----------


## MaciekTyr.

o coś w podobie, i po to m.in powstał wątek - dzięki!
Marynatko - myślę, że i tak lepszego miejsca na dywagacje nie ma. W zasadzie to jest właśnie taki dział tego portalu (tematy typu;  _Czy po wybudowaniu domu człowiek staje się szczęśliwszy?_ itp...)

Oferta konkretna i podobna w założeniach - cenowo, myślę, jeszcze za droga, ale zauważ, że tam nie ma tej powtarzalności co u mnie - nadal jest to rzemiosło, choć już z wykorzystaniem nowocześniejszych elementów. U mnie - jeden rodzaj (i wymiar!) panela, jeden stelaż, jeden wymiar okna i 4 nakładki elewacyjne.

Zatem kierunek powstaje a ja być może dołożę swoje 3 grosze. Natomiast ślepą uliczką, jak dla mnie, jest  udawanie tradycji - zarówno w niektórych projektach tej firmy, jak i innych pomysłach jak oparte na samonośnym łuku iglobud, czy m3System (poniżej). Po pierwsze - w porównaniu zawsze tradycja w klasycznych technologiach wypadnie bardziej wiarygodnie niż w oszczędnej. Po drugie, znane nam formy wynikają z materiałów (dachówka, okap...) i implementowanie tego tylko dla formy przeczy założeniu rozwiązania ekonomicznego. A po trzecie udawanie jest walkowerem wobec stanu zastanego - nowoczesność należy demonstrować a nie ukrywać, to zmniejsza target, ale także go krystalizuje.

----------


## marynata

Musisz się liczyć z tym,że ta"tradycja" będzie występować w każdej technologii,ponieważ wymuszają ją coraz bardziej restrykcyjne plany zagospodarowania przestrzennego.Jeżeli wejdzie w życie planowane nowe prawo,nie będzie już miejsc w których takiego planu nie ma i można wymusić na gminach różne warunki zabudowy.
Obowiązku posiadania dachu  35 st z czerwonej dachówki i innych takich po prostu nie przeskoczysz.

----------


## MaciekTyr.

A tak, poza tym mają wprowadzić obowiązek tujowego szpaleru wzdłuż płotu i oczka wodnego z łukowym mostkiem - równo, to równo..  :bash: 

A na poważnie - wg wytycznych nie da tworzyć i nie powstałoby nic nowego.

Natomiast obchodzenie głupoty to też jakieś wyzwanie (pierwszy był Drzymała, pewnie skreślą tę postać z podręczników historii, bo jasno wychodzi, że zaborca był bardziej pobłażliwy niż dzisiejsza "wolność").

NR 3* 3Style, czyli gotowe kontenery z węzłem centralnym*
 To rozwiązanie dedykowane zastosowaniom tymczasowym, ale bywa różnie. Węzeł umożliwia lepszą komunikację i pozwala na rozbudowę bez przyleganie kontenerów (korzyści zw. z akustyką i oświetleniem). Dzięki odpowiednim stopom kontenery mogą stawać na różnych podłożach a nawet być rejestrowane jako pojazdy. Kontenery można ze sobą łączyć bezpośrednio i za pośrednictwem węzła. Możliwy jest też układ krzyżowo-piętrowy.
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?s...1886813&type=3

----------


## marynata

Jeżeli to może spełniać warunki rozporządzenia ministra w sprawie warunków technicznych, jakim powinny odpowiadać budynki i ich usytuowanie,to czemu nie.

----------


## MaciekTyr.

to może być nawet naczepą, wtedy mamy na działce 3 pojazdy
albo i więcej:

----------


## Elfir

Twój "projekt" to jedynie pomysł na brylę geometryczną a nie projekt funkcjonalny.
Dużo ludzi buduje proste domki, dużo wzdycha za płaskim, tanim dachem czy pełnym piętrem. Nie musisz obawiać się postmodernizm nie znajdzie nabywców.

Więc jeśli tego oczekujesz to ci odpowiadam: _tak, mogłabym zamieszkać w domu będącym wielokrotnością trapezu, ten kształt mi przeszkadza. Dla mnie, przy moich niezbyt wysokich dochodach, elewacja budynku ma drugorzędne znaczenie._

Ale by być uczciwą dopowiem: _ale nie zamieszkałabym w kontenerze, gdyby miał standard kontenerów "mieszkalnych" stosowanych na placach budów czy dla bezdomnych._

Założenia prawidłowe, ale nie sa odkryciem świata. Kilka tysięcy, jesli nie milionów ludzi przed tobą tez na to wpadło. Pkt 4 ma marginalne znaczenie dla osoby, która wybiera takie rozwiązanie ze względu na pkt 1 i 2.

Czekam na kogoś kto wyjdzie z ofertą a nie założeniami.

Po co ci opinia "przyszłych klientów", skoro nawet nie masz produktu?  :smile:  
Żaden z tych "przyszłych", co się dziś wypowie nie będzie i tak klientem, bo zanim pomysł przejdzie w fazę projektowania "przyszły" będzie siedział w wybudowanym domu  :smile:

----------


## MaciekTyr.

Hm, współczesne pomysły to już nie maszyna parowa, koło, czy adapter, ale keczup stawiany nakrętką w dół, zwijacz kabla i domek z marketu..  Oczywiście, że to nie jest projekt, tylko idea. A co do konkretnej oferty... od tego są inni - nie koniecznie lubiący zabawy bryłami, pochłonięci promocją, linią w Chinach i upierdliwymi urzędnikami a to wystarczy. Ja dam kilka propozycji i zobaczymy co się wydarzy... Swoją drogą nie musi chodzić o przełom - powiedz mi, jak sądzisz, propozycja NR.2 Omega - czy postawienie takiego obiektu jako ośrodka wczasowego nie byłoby automatycznie magnesem i źródłem darmowej promocji? Z opcją_ "zobacz i pomieszkaj - możesz taki kupić"_

----------


## Elfir

Jeśli chodzi o kopuły to doceniam ich energooszczedność. Natomiast ja lubię kąty proste, które są dużo latwiejsze do wykończenia i umeblowania.

Co do ośrodka - nie wiem, czy dla mnie osobiście kształt domku byłby jakimś specjalnym wabikiem czy atrakcją. 
Dużo będzie zależało od charakteru ośrodka i jego umiejscownienia, bowiem ze względu na nietypowy kształt bardzo wybijają się z otoczenia. 
Dla kogoś, kto szuka kontaktu z nieskażoną przyrodą chyba byłyby do przyjęcia dopiero po obrośnięciu kopuły pnączami. 
Natomiast dla fanów klimatów sci-fi byłby idealny, bo kojarzący się z modułami marsjańskimi/księzycowymi albo projektem biosfera 2. 




Pod Toruniem chyba już coś takiego wybudowali.

----------


## marynata

Ja bym mogła zamieszkać w kopule,jednak dla zamieszkania w takim domu nie wyprowadzę się nie wiadomo gdzie.W zasięgu moich możliwości do wyboru jako miejsce do funkcjonowania w pzp same dachy z  kątem min 35 st ha ha.
Kopuł mamy już w Polsce trochę,co do zagospodarowania takiej kopuły czekam aż skończy budowę nasz forumowicz-jestem bardzo ciekawa jak sobie z tym poradzi,bo może ja nie mam wyobrazni  :Confused:

----------


## MaciekTyr.

wbrew pozorom to nie jest trudne. Obecnie nie stosuje się już "aranżacji odśrodkowej", gdzie wszystkie możliwe sprzęty i meble oblepiały sciany, wyparły je zabudowy i garderoby. A z drugiej strony do wieszania lusterek i obrazków pozostają ściany działowe. Liczyłem się z obawami, dlatego wygenerowałem film z urządzonego domu Omega:
http://www.prostysystem.pl/ - _prostota/ wizualizacje, prezentacja video_
mnie najbardziej podoba się ujęcie, gdzie będąc w jednym pomieszczeniu, widać drugie przez okno  :smile:

----------


## Elfir

Cała zabudowa kuchni musi być zamówiona indywidualnie pod krzywizny ścian.
Przy zabudowie ścian łazienki trzeba zużyć większa ilośc płyt KG zmniejszając tym samym łazienkę, bo sprzęty i płytki dostosowane są do kątów prostych. 
Chyba, że mówimy tu o awangardowym wzornictwie i rozwiązaniach, ale wówczas to dom dla ekscentrycznych zamożnych ludzi.
Gdybym była zamożnym, ekscentrycznym człowiekiem jednak zamieszkałabym w nowoczesnej ziemiance, coś jak Outrialny - od północy trawiasty stok, od południa przeszklony łuk ściany.

----------


## marynata

Maciek,widzę że Ciebie fascynują bardziej bryły,formy itp jak sama idea domu prostego i taniego nie tylko w zakupie ale i w eksploatacji.
Zobacz tyle postów,a Ty nie napisałeś jeszcze żadnego konkretu w sprawach które są dla tego odbiorcy do którego chcesz trafić najistotniejsze.
Wątek za chwilę zdechnie jak przejdziesz do spraw typowo technicznych.

----------


## MaciekTyr.

> Maciek,widzę że Ciebie fascynują bardziej bryły,formy itp jak sama idea domu prostego i taniego ....


Absolutnie nie. Brzydzę się formą tworzoną dla wizji i obojętne, czy chodzi tu o sferę, czy czterospadowy dach. *Moje formy mają wynikać zawsze z funkcji - służyć konstrukcji lub ekonomii.*

Pokazałem jak wygląda zabudowa w kopule, jest tam kuchnia i ani jednej ugiętej szafki. Narobiłem się przy takim modelowaniu, przedstawiłem w prostej formie - filmu... i okazuje się to zbyteczne, bo Elfir i tak napisała, to co nie ma tam miejsca  :cry:  Jakie meble pod krzywizny ścian? Powiem szczerze mieszkam obecnie w 400m domu z prostymi ścianami i tak się składa, że ani jedna szafka nie stoi/wisi pod ścianą zewnętrzną.

Dom w dziurze, czy stacja kosmiczna - to faktycznie rzeczy nierealne, za to może ciekawe. Ja poruszam się w taniej rzeczywistości; systemowe kopuły istnieją - zaproponowałem system ich łączenia. Kontenery i konstrukcje z płyty obornickiej - także; tylko zewnętrznie są odrażającymi pudełkami - zaproponowałem ich zmienioną formę. 
Szczegóły dotyczące takich materiałów, włącznie z cenami? Jaki problem - https://www.google.pl/#hl=pl&gs_nf=1...w=1207&bih=696

Natomiast decyzje, czy wybrana zostanie grubość 15cm, czy 25 (o parametrach lepszych niż budowane domy), czy okno będzie uchylne, czy uchylno-rozwierne i najważniejsze - ile która wersje będzie kosztować - to już nie moja działka. Mam nadzieję, że konkurencja pomiędzy castoramą a practikerem sprawi, że oferta zadowoli i Nowaka i Kowalskiego.

----------


## DEZET

Maćku- myślisz, że wymienione markety zaczną produkcję? Bo konkurować ceną za m2 w granicach np. 899-898zł/m2 to raczej nie. Pomysł jest- nie wiem, czy znajdzie się chętny na wyprodukowanie i do tego jeszcze wcześniej opracowanie koncepcji modułowych instalacji mediów. Pomysł na kształt i kilka elementów zamiennych, to za mało. 
Podoba mi się pomysł Elfir - przepis na dom jak z ikei. Poszedłbym dalej- zamiast pojedynczego bloczka zestawy kilku bloczków sklejone fabrycznie, np. narożnik, elementy okna, drzwi. Resztę ścian między nimi muruje się tradycyjnie. Minus to waga takich zespolonych elementów. Wymiary domku dostosowane do wielkości bloczków- bez cięcia. 
W mojej okolicy jest kilku handlujących domkami holenderskimi, czy ktoś kupuje do mieszkania całorocznie? Raczej nie. Chociaż to nie typowy kontener, ale ma takiego cechy.

----------


## Elfir

Obejrzałam filmik z wizualzacją wnętrza kopuły i widzę na nim wizualizację "kosmicznej" kuchni pełnej obłości. 
No w IKEA czy BRW takich mebli nie dostaniesz. 

Kąt między ścianą kopuły a ścianą działową też nie jest prosty, a więc szafki do narożnika nie dostawisz. 
Obejrzyj sobie kuchnie foumowiczów - 90% ma pod oknem, a więc ścianą zewnetrzną, kuchenną zabudowę, głównie zlewy. 

Owszem, można kuchnie zrobić wolnostojącą, jako wyspę. Ale kuchnia z zabudową w L-kę zajmie 9 m2. Z wyspą musi miec min 25 m2.
Czy nadal mówimy o tanich, prostych w budowie domach dla ludu, czy o dużych willach dla ekscentryków eksperymentujących z formą? 
Bo ja się gubię.

Ty piszesz, że w swoim 400m2 domu nie masz mebli pod ścianami zewnętrznymi. W takim domu to można jeździć na rowerze, więc się nie dziwię.
Ja mam dom 160 m2 i to jest polska średnia. Osoby chcące budować tanio wybierają powierzchnie do 100 m2.  
Ty sobie tak ot wymyśliłeś coś we wolnej chwili. Ale dla kogo?
Bo ktoś bogaty nie zamieszka w domu z katalogu, skoro może mieć dom zaprojektowany indywidualnie. Natomiast katalogowe domy kontenerowe dla ludzi mało zamożnych to na pewno nie powierzchnia 400m2!

----------


## MaciekTyr.

Sam pomysł składu typu Prakticer itp to jz jakaś idea - można kupić wszystko w jednym miejscu i zestawić. Mój zamysł to doprowadzenie do max. efektywność, przez zminimalizowanie i standaryzacje elementów i optymalizację materiału (płyta warstwowa - takie płyty stosuje się nie tylko do "kontenerów" i samego praktikera, ale także chłodni z racji na dobre parametry, których nie ma ceramika). Pomyśl ile jest elementów składowych domu - u mnie wykończenie elewacji to 4 sztuki, konstrukcja - 1, okna-1, ściany. -1. Oczywiście dojdą jakieś elementy montażu i instalacji, ale półka z częściami takiego systemu zmieściłaby się naprzeciwko kominków. 
I najważniejsze - robocizna. To przecież 1/2 kosztów i są to koszty zależne od lokalizacji. Natomiast system, który można prefabrykować i jest lekki, może powstawać w tanich miejscach. Nawet w Chinach.
Są jeszcze koszty o których nikt nie wspomina (i pewnie nie myśli) - nazwijmy je "kosztami utrzymania standardu zewnętrznego". Dawniej należała do nich farba na elewacji, beton w ogrodzie i ozdobne kraty, dzisiaj - drewniane okna, klinkier, wykusz... to też są koszty i to znaczne. Znam przypadki sprzedaży domu i przeprowadzki do bloków za te same pieniądze, tylko dlatego, że bieżące dochody nie pozwalały już na "utrzymanie domu". W blokach tych kosztów nie ma. W moich projektach także (te kopułki np. bardziej pasują na dzikiej działce, niż w przystrzyżonym ogródku).

----------


## Elfir

Ale dla kogo jest ta efektywność? Osoba, którą stać na dom o pow. 400m2 efektywność i standaryzacja mało obchodzi (poza fascynatami idei).

----------


## MaciekTyr.

Dlaczego tak myślisz? Mnie obchodzi bardziej niż wiele innych osób. Powiedzmy, że jestem emocjonalnie oderwany od potrzeb związanych z posiadaniem i mogę skupić się na efektywności jako celu.
Nadając jej demonstracyjną wręcz formę. Dlaczego styl sci-fi? Bo w takich bazach nie ma miejsca na manierę, tylko funkcja i 100% efektywności. A konotację są pozytywne.

Elfit - obłości z filmiku nie wynikają z kształtu ścian, ale z przyjętej aranżacji. Tak, w narożniku szafka bokiem dotyka do łuku, ale nie wisi na sferycznej płaszczyźnie. Zdaje się, że sporo osób korzysta z poddaszy - tam też nie ma standardowego kąta i pasujących do niego mebli w Ikei. Szafka RTV, biurko, czy krótszy bok L blatu kuchennego (bez szafki górnej) spokojnie mogą stać przy zaokrąglonej ścianie, tam ugięcie to kilka cm/metr. Gorzej byłoby ze stawianiem szaf 3drzwiowych i zegarów stojących - ja po prostu takich mebli nie mam i da się żyć. 
Osobiście zamieszkałby w takim domu bez oporów pod jednym warunkiem - dostępność. Ja rozumiem, że budowanie może być celem i  pasją w jednym. Też włożyłem sporo wysiłku w adaptację domu i (początkowo) robiłem to z przyjemnością. Robiąc rzeczy, które tu pokazuję mam na myśli ludzi, jak ja obecnie, którzy wcale nie mają ochoty parać się budownictwem. Nie każdy kupując telewizor pragnie znać się na telewizorach a idąc po samochód, być specem mechaniki i blacharstwa. Tacy ludzie wybierają zwykle apartamenty, czyli de facto bloki i do nich skierowana byłaby moja propozycja taniego "domku na telefon".

----------


## Elfir

Ten, komu nie chce się budować kupuje gotowy dom od dewelopera. Albo wynajmuje inwestora zastępczego.

Mieszkanie w apartamentowcu (czyli duże mieszkania w wysokim standarcie) wybierane jest przede wszystkim ze względu na otaczająca infrastrukturę - łatwy dojazd do pracy, bliskość sklepów, ośrodków kultury, często także dodatkowe usługi (typu hotelowego).
Mieszkanie w blokowiskach (czyli małe mieszkania) wybierane jest głównie dlatego, że ludzi nie stać na działkę budowlaną.

Ty zaliczasz się do grupy "fascynatów idei", więc nie jestes obiektywny  :smile:

----------


## MaciekTyr.

Pozostaje jeszcze kwestia ceny - ma być znacznie niższa niż dom od dewelopera, ale masz trochę racji i myślę, że pierwszymi klientami na Smart, czy Omegę wcale nie byliby ludzie mniej zamożni. Z tego samego powodu, dla którego najbiedniejszy chłop wolałby nie dojeść niż stawiać dom z suporeksu. Osoby o mniejszych dochodach nie lubią "ryzyka" innowacji a poza tym są bardziej wrażliwe na imperatyw społeczny. Natomiast byłaby to gratka dla kogoś, kogo stać a nagle okazuje się, że może wydać mniej o połowę i przy znacznie mniejszym zaangażowaniu osobistym. Przecież układanie z takich klocków z żoną, na dywanie to czysta frajda - wciąż jest miejsce na inwencję i to w zakresie nie wymagającym specjalnych kompetencji.
Docelowo chodzi o tańszy i prostszy dom. Dla każdego, tak jak każdy może kupić dziś tanie meble z Ikei, ale kto chce być pierwszy?

----------


## Elfir

Maciek - czy to masz jakikolwiek kontakt z rzeczywistością budowlaną? Z rynkiem materiałów budowlanych?
Bo dla mnie takie stwierdzenie: _Z tego samego powodu, dla którego najbiedniejszy chłop wolałby nie dojeść niż stawiać dom z suporeksu._  brzmi conajmniej dziwacznie, gdyż beton komórkowy jest jednym z częściej wybieranych materiałów budowlanych. Bloczki Ytonga widze często na budowach.

----------


## MaciekTyr.

Elfir, czy naprawdę z mojej wypowiedzi odniosłaś, że traktuję Ytong jako współczesną innowację? Chodzi o analogię - pozytywne zmiany, które ktoś zaproponował a jakaś grupa ludzi podjęła. Nie wiem ile masz lat, ale ja te czasy pamiętam - i tymi eksperymentatorami, którzy ruszyli na beton komórkowy to byli w moim odczuciu ówcześni "biznesmeni",czyli ci majętniejsi a  nie ubodzy gospodarze wyczekujący, kiedy kto wymyśli coś tańszego od cegły . Później już i ci się przekonali, ale materiał inny niż czerwona cegła był długo powodem do wstydu. Z tego samego powodu np.iglobud z blachy łukowej ma na sobie czerwony daszek dla niepoznaki.

Natomiast o produkcji styropianowych kopułek, które pokazałem rozmawiałem z firmą Sukiennik i można to zrobić, nawet koszt matrycy nie jest porażający - właściciel podobnie jak ja chciał to po prostu wdrożyć. Jednak żaden z nas nie ma ochoty traktować tego jako biznes i pracować nad handlem.

----------


## Elfir

Po kiego grzyba pisałes w takim razie w czasie teraźniejszym? 
Piszesz o jakiś zamierzchłych latach 80-tych, gdzie beton komórkowy dopiero wdrażano. Tym samym niewielu chciało za własne pieniądze, za dorobek całego życia, eksperymentować i wybierac materiał niesprawdzony, o którym nikt nie miał pojęcia, łacznie z ekipami budowlanymi. 

Ja teraz się buduję. Na budowę wzięłam kredyt na 30 lat. 
Tez wybieram sprawdzoną technologię. Zaryzykowałam jedynie z płytą fundamentową i szczerze mówiąc mam dusze na ramieniu, bo nie wiem jak zachowa się za 20 lat styropian pod betonem. 
Nie mam żyłki hazardzisty. Bo mnie na to nie stać. Jeśli jakieś rozwiązanie okaże się niewypałem (a ile "racjonalizatorskich" pomysłów takowymi się okazało?) nie będe miała funduszy by to zmienić lub naprawić. Albo wyburzyć dom i postawić od nowa.

Racjonalizator niestety MUSI pierwszym klientom zafundować lub skredytować nowatorski materiał, który mają użyć i sprawdzić jak się zachowuje na budowie. 
Tak samo - nikt nie rozważy nawet produkcji kontenerów czy kopuł, jeśli pomysłodawca nie wyłoży kasy, nie postawi i nie pokaże potencjalnym producentom prototypu.

----------


## MaciekTyr.

Chyba wyraziłaś bardzo jasno, to czego się trochę obawiałem. I powinienem o tym pamiętać.
Mogę przekonywać, że kontener na planie trapezu nie ma przecież innych parametrów niz ten znany od lat -na planie prostokąta, ale po pierwsze, podświadomie to i tak będzie "wynalazek" a za tym szereg obaw, a po drugie promocja oparta na porównani z czymś nieakceptowalnym to słaba kampania. A kopuły przy tym to już totalny odjazd...
Ja mogę takie coś sfinansować i postawić, pytanie czy to coś zmieni? Czy fakt, że ktoś dotknie kopuły, zobaczy, że się nie przewraca i nie cieknie a nawet, że istnieje firma "Krzyś", która taki domek postawi, wystarczy by sobie taką zafundował? Pamiętam jak 20 lat temu królowały giełdy samochodowe i gdy pojawiła się na placu rodzynka z USA (np. sportowy pontiac, czy Chavrolet) wkoło stał największy wianek ludzi, auto kosztowało połowę tego co jakiś przeciętniak w tym roczniku a i tak nie znajdowało nabywcy.

Załóżmy teoretycznie, że taki domek z supermarketu został zrobiony, wypróbowany i spełnił zakładane cechy, co nie zaskoczyło specjalnie konstruktorów, za to stanowi ciekawostkę dla reszty. Sieć handlowa decyduje się na współprace z linią produkcyjną i włączenie go do oferty. Czy fakt, że powstała alejka nr 73 z jednym regałem, na którym są wszystkie elementy domu, z gwarancją i montażem w tydzień wystarczy, by nadać wiarygodności? Tego własnie nie wiem.

----------


## Elfir

Autorus sobie stawia kopułę, więc amatorów takiego kształtu znajdziesz na pewno. Ale autorus stawia ją z tradycyjnych materiałów. Bo bardziej niż forma liczy się sprawdzona konstrukcja.
W Muratorze czytałam o budowie innej kopuły, gdzie z wyliczeń na papierze wychodziło, że kopuła jest tansza od normalnego domu, ale każdy majster liczył sobie podwójną stawkę robocizny przy takim "dziwactwie" i jeszcze budował z błędami.
Ponieważ dom stawiał zapaleniec, to go nie zniechęciło. Ale normalny inwestor? 

Porównanie z samochodem: nieznana marka na Polskim rynku zmuszała do sprowadzania części zamiennych za dewizy. Na dodatek rzadko który mechanik odważył się wogóle dotknąc takiego samochodu, z braku doświadczenia. A więc w razie awarii właściciel samochodu: 
1. Czekał długi czas na sprowadzenie częsci
2. Szukał mechanika, który znał taki model
Innymi słowy - ogromne ryzyko.
A takiego fiata czy VW to ze szwagrem w garażu człowiek był w stanie sam naprawić za częsci kupione w najbliższym sklepie.

Podobnie z domem - póki nie będzie domu wzorcowego przebadanego przez politechnikę, póki nie będzie szkoleń dla montażystów, póty będzie to ciekawostka na papierze.

----------


## MaciekTyr.

I to się zgadza - z poprawką, że obawy mają większa siłę niż rozsądek. Czyli nawet jak już części i warsztat były dostępne - to "lepiej nie ryzykować". Zatem papier z politechniki i egzemplarz wzorcowy z uśmiechniętym właścicielem mogą nie wystarczyć. 
Elfir - ja nie jestem miłośnikiem form i postmoderny, nie projektuję kopuł bo są fajne i trapezów, bo inne, ale dlatego że kształty te wynikły z optymalizacji. Jestem konstruktywistą a nie piewcą dekonstrukcji. A ten artykuł w Muratorze to chyba o moich kopułkach: http://www.muratorplus.pl/technika/k...hoto=28379&c=2

Podbijam pytanie; jak Ci się wydaje - jest glejt, atesty, gwarancja i wdrożone realizacje, jest gotowy system w castoramie i grupa monterów - czy to wystarczy? Czy to jest ten moment przetarcia szlaków, czy jednak obawa przed nowym (_"a wiadomo, co będzie za 20 lat..."_) jest nie do pokonania.

Wracając do obaw, co stanie się z Twoją płytą fundamentową za 20 lat - chyba znam odpowiedź; dom nie tąpnie, ale technologia będzie uznana za niedoskonałą. Przy czym nie myśl o tym, bo to samo dotyczyć będzie elewacji, dachu, okien a nawet ścian wewnętrznych i instalacji. Pomyśl o domu swych rodziców - czy jest tam coś, czego nie wskazane było wymienić? I za kolejne 20 lat będzie podobnie - technologia nie stanie w roku 2012, a wiara w wydatek godny na 50 lat jest równie chodliwa jak tabletki na chudnięcie; obie naiwne ale pozwalają lepiej się poczuć. A to też ma wartość.

----------


## Elfir

częsci do Chevroleta sa droższe niż do Fiata. 
Gdyby były tak samo dostępne i w tej samej cenie, Chevrolet byłby tak samo często sprzedawany jak Fiat. 
I to jest jedyny powód (prócz ceny samego samochodu), dla którego jego sprzedaz jest niższa niż europejskich marek, mających fabryki częsci w Pl.

Wdrażanie technologii to nie kwestia jednego popołudnia. To właśnie kwestia 10-20 lat.
Kształtki styropianowe przyjęły się szybciej, bowiem pierwszy producent prócz promocyjnej ceny zapewnił klientom swoje ekipy z gwarancją i NADZOREM. 
Dodatkowo agresywna kampania promocyjna, udział we wszystkich możliwych targach, sponsorowane artykuły w czasopismach branżowych prezenujące etapy budowy. 


Kwestia fundamentu:
Wygoda z klasycznym fundamentem polega na odkopaniu go i pogrubieniu izolacji, użyciu lepszych materiałów. Płycie już izolacji nie wymienię. Chyba, że podnośnikiem podniosę cały dom  :smile: 


Faktem jest, że początkujący budujący wyobrażają sobie swój domek jak rysunki z dziecięcych bajek - ze skośnym dachem, drzwiami pośrodku elewacji i symetrycznymi okienkami.
Ale świadomy inwestor bryłę uważa już za bardziej drugorzędny element. Bardziej interesują go parametry techniczne (czyli ile będzie go kosztowac eksploatacja) i cena samej budowy. Oraz, rzecz jasna, funkcjonalność wnętrza.

Ty na razie masz bryłę, ale bez parametrów technicznych i ceny. To o czym mamy rozmawiać?

Kopuła jest jednym z najbardziej energooszczędnych form dla budownictwa. Ale ekipom nie chce się docinać bloczków, płatów styropianu - czyli rośnie mam koszt budowy. Myśle, że przy obecnie intensywnej promocji budownictwa pasywnego, taki kształt przejdzie bez problemu. Czyli nie kształtem, bryłą się zajmuj, tylko technologią i ceną.

----------


## marynata

> jest gotowy system w castoramie i grupa monterów - czy to wystarczy?


Zadajesz pytanie w stylu czy sprzedam czerwony samochód?
Co chcesz sprzedać i za ile,bo dalej nie wiemy co konkretnie oferujesz,za jaką cenę i jak to będzie wyglądać w stosunku do ofert innych producentów.

Zależy ile Ty tego musisz sprzedać żeby wyjść na tzw swoje.Być może jako domki letniskowe/działkowe będzie się to sprzedawać dobrze,dlaczego by nie.
Castorama też jest gwarantem w razie upadłości producenta.
Ale jeżeli chodzi o domy mieszkalne,już mówiliśmy o tym.Różne plany zagospodarowania wymuszają różne bryły i materiały.Twoja oferta musi być w takim wypadku szeroka,co podwyższa koszta i końcowa cenę.

----------


## MaciekTyr.

Marynatko - to dywagacje, ja tego nie będę sprzedawał. Gadamy na zasadzie - _czy warto budować się na wsi..._ Nie ma miejsca na precyzyjne ceny, wymiary itp. Założenia podałem - znacząco taniej (no właśnie - od czego?), powiedzmy 30-40%. Do tego plus za możliwość dowolnej rozbudowy, w dowolnym momencie. Warunki zabudowa na razie zostawmy. Natomiast podstawowa rzecz - _to będzie wyglądać odmiennie,_ zatem może oznaczać wstyd, albo przeciwnie - nonkonformizm a  za tym oszczędności w zakresie "równania do średniej" (to też konkretne pieniądze, np murowane słupki nie służą niczemu, ale siatka jest za biedna). Z tego prawdopodobnie powodu wskazałaś (i słusznie) na popyt letniskowy, a to już porażka, bo parametry i przeznaczenie mają być mieszkalne.

----------


## Elfir

Jak to będzie taniej, o parametrach zbliżonych lub lepszych (współczynnik przenikania ciepła, trwałość, wyrzymałośc na obciążenie śniegiem, itd.) od domu w technologi klasycznej to myślę, że będzie grono klientów. No bo dlaczego nie miałoby być?
Wykazałam już, że wygląd zewnętrzny nie ma aż takiego znaczenia - zwłaszcza w przypadku trapezów, które wcale nie są "dziwaczne".

----------


## Elfir

ludzie budują tak:

tak:


niestety też tak:

i tak:


Trapez przy tych przykładach to ostoja konserwatyzmu  :smile:

----------


## marynata

Nie wiem Maciek co masz na myśli mówiąc"odmiennie"?Ja tam chciałam odmiennie i kilkaset kilometrów kwadratowych swojego miasta i okolic sprawdziłam i odmiennie nie mogę.A obecnie mam w mpzp np takie bzdety jak"obowiązek podkreślenia cokołu w kolorze jakimś tam".
Jakbyś konkretnie pokazał na czym ta odmienność miałaby polegać,to jakoś łatwiej byłoby się odnieść.
Pomiń kopuły,bo Elfir wypunktowała już co w tym przypadku będzie zniechęcało klientów.

----------


## MaciekTyr.

Pierwsze pokazane przez Elfir budynki to postmodernizm - czyli manieryczne "upiększanie" współczesności (do tego kierunku zaliczane są też popularne, niesymetryczne dworki), ostatni to dekonstrukcja, czyli udowadnianie, że coś, co miałoby się rozpaść jednak stoi. Przedostatni budynek jest architektonicznie niczym. Kierunkiem. który ceniony jest obecnie najwyżej i wytycza wzorce na kolejną dekadę jest neomodernizm - nawiązanie do prostych, funkcjonalnych brył (funkcja przed formą), ale póki architektura jest w rekach gminnych decydentów, póty będziemy skazani na mody, które rychło stają się gniotami.
Bo ten modernistyczny budynek choć ma ponad 80 lat nigdy się wyglądem nie zestarzeje:


W moich kopułach i trapezach nie ma udziwnień - te formy wyrosły z chęci zoptymalizowania konstrukcji a Omegę wyróżnia nie to że jest kulista a to, że środek domu jest "poza bryłą" na co wcześniej nikt nie wpadł.

Odmienność polegać ma zatem nie na dorobieniu do budynku ugięcia, czy fasady, nie na demonstracji solidności (najdroższe drewno, okładziny, stal..) a na popisaniu się inteligencją rozwiązania. Rozwiązania na tyle sprytnego, że nie ma w nim mowy o dokładaniu czegokolwiek - forma ma z niego jasno wynikać a nie stanowić konstrukcyjne wyzwanie.

----------


## Elfir

Chodziło mi o ewentualne dziwactwo czy nietypowość formy architektonicznej a nie jej wartośc artystyczną.
Dobra, nie ma co dalej strzępić klawiatury. Ja nie wiem o co ci chodzi, ty nie potrafisz tego wytłumaczyć. Ten watek prowadzi donikąd.

----------


## marynata

Maciek,faktycznie krążysz i nie rozumiem dlaczego krążysz zamiast uściślić.Za długi wstęp,jakbyś badał grunt i bał się że ochrzcimy Cię na wariata.
Nie wiedziałam o co Ci chodzi,ale zaskoczyłam jak zobaczyłam wątek w którym pokazałeś swoją bramę i furtkę.
Mnie to jakoś szczególnie wizja takich osiedli nie szokuje,może dlatego że jestem otwarta na takie rzeczy.
Zrezygnuj na razie z pomysłu sprzedaży domków w marketach,poszukaj inwestora i stwórzcie próbne osiedle.na pewno się sprzeda.Przy ilości do 10 domów zawsze znajdzie się garstka indywidualistów.
Jako przykład podrzucę Ci zaskakujące jak na nasze warunki osiedle Onyx w Krakowie
http://www.dominium.pl/pl/inwestycje...ka-zaulek-onyx

----------


## Lopesjus

A tak?



http://dododom.pl/index_pol.html

----------


## MaciekTyr.

Martynko - to brzmi obiecująco, ale czy indywidualizm i wspólnota nie są w sprzeczności? _"Jestem indywidualistą, pragnę zamieszkać w kopule obok innych indywidualistów"_ - no nie wiem. 
Wg mnie raczej taki scenariusz :
1. Osada Omega w jakimś ładnym miejscu rekreacyjnym - PR i reklama bez żadnych nakładów. Ludzie mogą wynajmować, zobaczyć jak się mieszka i podjęć ewentualnie decyzję o zakupie (wtedy zwrot kasy za pobyt).
2. Wylansowanie nonszalanckiej stylistyki "bazy naukowej" ukierunkowanej na wygodnickich  - kopułki pośród dzikich krzaków i trawy, ignorowana kwestia miedzy i dbałości - bezobsługowy dom na bezobsługowej działce. Czyli alternatywa dla bloków/apartamentów
3. Sprzedaż masowa (prefabrykacja), co oznacza niższą cenę.

Natomiast Smart (trapezy) można robić od zaraz na tych samych liniach gdzie robi się prostokątne kontenery. Ten projekt ma chyba szanse tylko jako mocna kampania skierowana do mas + tania zautomatyzowana produkcja i infrastruktura, czyli market, ekipy, doradztwo.

----------


## MaciekTyr.

Natomiast co do osobistych motywów... trudno jest się podzielić zważywszy, że każdy z nas ma odmienne priorytety i aspiracje. Mnie napędza dysonans jaki dostrzegam u ludzi, którzy z jednej strony liczą się z groszem a z drugiej ulegają estetyce próżnych form. Najlepiej wyraziłem to  w tym krótkim klipie:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M8IsggzBjO8  :wink:

----------


## marynata

> ale czy indywidualizm i wspólnota nie są w sprzeczności? "Jestem indywidualistą, pragnę zamieszkać w kopule obok innych indywidualistów" - no nie wiem.


Teoretycznie są,w praktyce często nie



> Ja tam chciałam odmiennie i kilkaset kilometrów kwadratowych swojego miasta i okolic sprawdziłam i odmiennie nie mogę.

----------


## an-bud

Kontener = szkieletowiec .... raczej stalowej konstrukcji, wiąże się to z produkcją w hali/fabryce a to następne koszty  :wink:  
Idąc tym tropem można wymyśleć kilka powtarzalnych elementów ściennych np: z kanadyjczyka i drukować je na markety. Składać je w/g typowych projektów podobnych do "normalnych domków"  :cool:

----------


## bajanadjembe

> I (...) obawy mają większa siłę niż rozsądek. Czyli nawet jak już części i warsztat były dostępne - to "lepiej nie ryzykować". Podbijam pytanie; jak Ci się wydaje - jest glejt, atesty, gwarancja i wdrożone realizacje, jest gotowy system w castoramie i grupa monterów - czy to wystarczy? Czy to jest ten moment przetarcia szlaków, czy jednak obawa przed nowym ("a wiadomo, co będzie za 20 lat...") jest nie do pokonania.
> (...).






> (...) ten modernistyczny budynek choć ma ponad 80 lat nigdy się wyglądem nie zestarzeje:
> 
> 
> W moich kopułach i trapezach nie ma udziwnień - te formy wyrosły z chęci zoptymalizowania konstrukcji a Omegę wyróżnia nie to że jest kulista a to, że środek domu jest "poza bryłą" na co wcześniej nikt nie wpadł.
> 
> Odmienność polegać ma zatem nie na dorobieniu do budynku ugięcia, czy fasady, nie na demonstracji solidności (najdroższe drewno, okładziny, stal..) a na popisaniu się inteligencją rozwiązania. Rozwiązania na tyle sprytnego, że nie ma w nim mowy o dokładaniu czegokolwiek - forma ma z niego jasno wynikać a nie stanowić konstrukcyjne wyzwanie.


Taki dom rzeczywiście zawsze będzie się podobał. Forma prosta, nie męcząca detalami, jakimiś udziwnieniami na siłę.

Co do kopuł, to przecież wiemy, że tradycja ich budowania sięga setek lat. 
Środek domu poza domem. Podobnie jak w niektórych rodzinach do dziś. Wkoło promieniście poustawiane domostwa - kopuły, a pośrodku plac centralny.

Każdy dom powinien powstawać na miarę potrzeb jego mieszkańców. Potrzeb estetycznych, zdrowotnych i życiowych każdego członka rodziny. Są miejsca, gdzie dom to nie "budynek", a właśnie skupisko "budynków", rozrastające się wraz z rodziną i jej potrzebami na jakimś ograniczonym terenie (oczywiście o wiele wiekszym, niż nasze typowe działki budowlane). To takie domy na miarę. Tamte domy - kopuły są bardzo zdrowe, w sensie, że zbudowane z materiałów przez siebie wytworzonych, naturalnych, jak i w sensie feng shui (wiedzy siegającej tysiecy lat) . W takich domach na pewno energia, która je wypełnia jest bardzo przyjazna.
Zastanawia mnie tylko, czy materiał z którego miały by być zrobione, może być dowolny. Skłaniam się raczej w stronę, że nie.
Być może Twoje domki - kontenery przypadły by do gustu grupie radykalnej (żeby nie określać "zbuntowanej") młodzieży, którzy chcieli by uciec od tradycji, może raczej od "swoich starych", i zbudować / założyć coś w stylu wioski.

Najlepiej byłoby żebyś taki dom, skoro taki pionierski w sensie zastosowanych materiałów, złożył najpierw - dla testów - dla siebie. 
Ludzie uczą się na błędach, to prawda. W sytuacjach jednak, gdzie coś nie jest sprawdzone, wolą żeby to były błędy innych. 
Nie chodzi o lęk przed nowym, ale o tzw. życiową mądrość, wynikającą z doświadczenia i sprawdzonych rozwiazań. 
Choćby w takim marketingu sieciowym, akwizytor zapewnia, że testował, przedstawia opinie specjalistów z tytułami naukowymi... to jak wiesz niektórych przekonuje; a przecież nie z domami chodzi, a z proszkami do prania. Najbardziej iczy się  opinia użytkownika. 

W odniesieniu do schronienia, zapewnienia bezpiecznych, prawidłowych, zdrowych... warunków dla rozwoju dzieci, nie widzę powodzenia tych kontenerów. 
Jako tymczasowe lokum dla np. członków stacji badawczych, wspomnianej młodzieży - prędzej.

----------


## MaciekTyr.

Twoja opinia (z którą się nie zgadzam) powinna być dla mnie ważna, bo prawdopodobnie reprezentuje tzw. większość. 
W rzeczywistości Smart ("kontenerki") to innowacja jedynie estetyczna, bo takie konstrukcje (płyta warstwowa) funkcjonują od dawna. Estetyka to bardzo wiele, dlatego uważam, że tylko zerwanie z tradycją umożliwia ocenę pragmatyczną i akceptację nowej formy. Próby robienia "normalnego domku" z tańszych materiałów budzą uzasadnioną, niższą ocenę. 
Jeśli chodzi o całokształt egzystencji, różnica pomiędzy mieszkaniem w Smart a "normalnym domkiem" jest zdecydowanie mniejsza niż między tym drugim a "apartamentem". Do tego, z mojego punktu widzenia, są to różnice na plus - brak rywalizacji sąsiedzkiej, starzejących się detali i wykończenia, metaboliczna konstrukcja (możliwość rozwoju budynku)

Ale decydują odbiorcy a nie twórca, mogę liczyć na to, że istnieje dostrzegalna grupa, która podzielałaby moje odczucia.

----------


## an-bud

Wszystko co jest do sprzedania ma jakąś konkretną cenę, to ile za ten kontener, ile ma m2, ile transport, dzwig itd. ???
Wygląda mi że tanio to być nie będzie, a im więkśza pow. tym droższy transport (pilot ,nadgabaryt )

----------


## MaciekTyr.

Mówienie o konkretnej cenie na tym etapie jest równie trudne jak określenie ile kosztuje dom tradycyjny. Przecież nikt nie wie jak przebiegną negocjacje z Chińczykiem, czy menagerem jakiejś sieci. Natomiast można wskazać dlaczego może być dużo taniej, lub odwrotnie - dlaczego tradycyjnie jest kosztowniej. Mówimy o zależności, bo Pan Stachu tak umie pokąbinować, że i marmur ma taniej od lastriko, co przecież nie tworzy zasady.
Dom jest modułowy, a moduł to 10m2, zatem nie ma zależności większa pow. - większy kłopot. To jego podstawowa cecha - proszę obejrzeć:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tj23qudSSro

----------


## bajanadjembe

> (...) 
> W rzeczywistości Smart ("kontenerki") to innowacja jedynie estetyczna, bo takie konstrukcje (płyta warstwowa) funkcjonują od dawna. 
> .


Zgadza się. Funkcjonują. Tylko nie w budownictwie mieszkaniowym, nie tam gdzie dzieci (przedszkola, szkoły...). Raczej biurowce, obiekty handlowe, sportowe, rolnicze, chłodnie...
A extra forma kopulasta może się sprawdzić w innej, wypróbowanej (w budownictwie do celów mieszklnych) technologii.




> (...)Ale decydują odbiorcy a nie twórca, mogę liczyć na to, że istnieje dostrzegalna grupa, która podzielałaby moje odczucia.


To nie kwestia twórczości. Budownictwo to nie tylko działalność artystyczna, wizja autora. Muszą być atesty, deklaracje zgodności, certyfikaty... A i to jeszcze nie wystarczy. Chyba, że budujemy kopułę w egipskiej wsi. No ale tam raczej z cegły budują i chyba bardziej "tradycyjni" są niż my. 

Dla "oszołomów", "odważnych", "indywidualistów", "artystów", na pewien czas, dla fanaberii... może...
W różnych "domach" ludzie na świecie mieszkają.

----------


## MaciekTyr.

No tak, tyle, że z nas dwóch to Pan okazuje się przywiązywać większą wagę do szeroko pojętego artyzmu - ja stworzyłem formy oparte na funkcji i DOSTĘPNEJ technologii a wskazane opory mają charakter stricte estetyczny.

----------


## MaciekTyr.

Tu przykład domków modułowych:  http://www.dopiko.eu/obiekty-modulowe.html


_W naszej ofercie mamy wykonanie domów i obiektów modułowych bazując na ramie:
• z profili metalowych
• samego szkieletu drewnianego. (...)
W przypadku domów modułowych na wcześniej przygotowane fundamenty dostarczmy i montujemy przygotowany w częsciach - modułach obiekt a nie pojedyncze ściany. Nasze moduły w czasie produkcji są wyposażane w:
- kompletną instalację elektryczną wraz z szafą rozdzielczą,
- kompletną instalację centralnego ogrzewania,
- kompletną instalację wodną i kanalizacyjną,
- kompletną instalację TV,
- kompletną instalację telefoniczną,

Na życzenie klienta już w hali:
- wykonywane są prace glazurnicze i malarskie,
- wykonywany jest montaż stolarki otworowej wewnętrznej,
- zamontowne mogą być wszystkie urządzenia sanitarne jak miski ustepowe, umywalki, prysznice, wanny,
- możliwy jest montaż mebli kuchennych i urządzeń AGD.

Dostarczony w ten sposób obiekt jest gotowy do użytku w czasie do 14 dni od dnia montażu, a do 10 tygodni od momentu podpisania umowy.
Kilka zdjęć z procesu produkcji i montażu możecie Państwo obejrzeć w poniższej galerii._

Czyli można. Forma DOPIKO jest tradycyjna, co może być zaletą, jednak u mnie jest znacznie większa standaryzacja (wszystkie moduły identyczne) a mimo to większa możliwość kreowania własnej gry brył. Ponieważ moje elementy nie są indywidualizowane, mogą być robione masowo a nie na zamówienie i to własnie otwiera możliwość domu z supermarketu. Taniego, bo z powtarzalnych elementów. A mimo to pozwalającego zrobić to po swojemu:

----------


## bajanadjembe

Obejrzałam.
Czy Twoje "domki" modułowe z tych samych materialów są skonstruowane? Te same warstwy?

----------


## MaciekTyr.

Dopiko montują w hali, ale jednak ręcznie, można użyć podobnych warstw w Smart, jednak powtarzalność i zaproponowana forma umożliwiają sięgniecie po najtańsze i sprawdzone rozwiązanie: http://www.remo.pl/realizacje,Podkarpackie.htm Tutaj inny przykład http://www.steelprofil.eu/dom-z-plyty-warstwowej i jak dla mnie jasno pokazuje, że odejście od formy tradycyjnej dopiero nada życie tej nowoczesnej technologii.

Taka płyta to blacha-rdzeń-blacha, zewnętrznie pokryta jest cieniutkią warstwą włókna szklanego, dzięki czemu nie widać blaszyska, można nadać fakturę i jest bardziej odporna. Ja proponowałbym zmienić warstwę wewnętrzną zastępując lub dokładając kilkumilimetrową warstwę kartonu, wtedy nasza ściana nie będzie różnić się fakturą i możliwościami obróbki  od płyty g-kartonowej

----------


## bajanadjembe

Ostatnio zagadnęłam o konstrukcję płyt, nie o formę bryły, która ma być z nich zmontowana..
Remo na stronie podaje: "Realizacje
*Płyty warstwowe* są materiałem szeroko stosowanym w budownictwie przemysłowym, dlatego "jak Polska długa i szeroka" – praktycznie w każdym miejscu znajdziemy obiekty wykonane z płyty obornickiej." (podkreślenie moje)
W realizacjach znalazłam hale: warsztatowo - magazynową i przeładunku materiałów. 
W galerii żadnych obiektów do zamieszkania.

Z kolei na stronie steepol czytamy:
*"Płyta warstwowa* - element budowlany składający się z okładzin metalowych i umieszczonego pomiędzy nimi rdzenia izolacyjnego. Jest stosowana do tzw. lekkiej obudowy ścian i dachów, najczęściej w budownictwie przemysłowym, magazynowym i rolniczym. Znajduje także zastosowanie przy budowie pawilonów, kontenerów i garaży. Okładziny zazwyczaj wykonane są z blachy ocynkowanej –powlekanej powłokami organicznymi typu: Poliester czy rzadziej PVC lub PVF2. Rdzeń stanowi sztywna pianka poliuretanowa (PUR/PIR), styropian lub twarda wełna mineralna. Płyty warstwowe to idealny materiał do budowy hal przemysłowych, magazynowych, sportowych, pawilonów i obiektów handlowych, biurowych, socjalnych, hangarów, garaży, warsztatów, kontenerów, mroźni czy, chłodni." ( ____ też moje)
Nic o obiektach do zamieszkania z tego materiału.

Naprawdę, blaszak, jako dom, dla mnie.... nie przejdzie, nawet gdy "nie widać blaszyska".
Może jednak się ktoś zgłosi, kto taki by chciał.

----------


## MaciekTyr.

I to własnie postawiłem sobie jako zadanie. Fakt,  że płyty te stosuje się np. dla biur i sportowców, nie oznacza, że grupy te mają znacząco niższe wymagania niż Rodzina Kowalskich. Termika, wentylacja, czy wilgotność to parametry, które dotyczą nas wszystkich i budynek doskonale je spełnia (jedyna istotna różnica, to bezwładność termiczna, ale tej nie mają także domy drewniane). Dlaczego zatem dla najbardziej efektywnego i taniego rozwiązania znajdujemy WSZELKIE zastosowania od biura i hali, poprzez sklep, aż do chłodni a nie praktykuje się go jako mieszkalne?* Powód jest jeden - konotacje estetyczne. I z tym chce zmierzyć się mój projekt.* Tylko z tym, bo parametry, konstrukcja, materiały zostały już dawno opracowane.

----------


## MaciekTyr.

> Może jednak się ktoś zgłosi, kto taki by chciał.


Takie stwierdzenie wydaje mi się dość dotkliwe. Wiele osób budując tradycyjnie dom opiera się na kredycie, często 30-letnim. A to oznacza
1. U siebie będą dopiero za 30 lat (do spłacenia, o wiele rzeczy muszą pytać banku i liczyć się z wywaleniem)
2. Kredytowane zakupy zamortyzują się nim zostaną spłacone, czyli każda kupiona dziś rzecz, czy to tynk, czym drzwi, okna, dach, armatura - wszystko, już za 20 lat będzie bezwartościowe, wymagające wymiany
3. Spłacą 2x więcej niż otrzymali

Efekt jest taki, że coś co ma być życiową radością, staje się jedynym celem życia - jak na tym tle wypadają "kontenerki'? Typowe - bidnie, a moje - alternatywnie.

----------


## marynata

I wciąż nie wiem jaka konkretnie technologia może być tańsza od murowanej,gdziekolwiek nie spojrzeć wszystkie inne technologie wydaja się być dla zamożnych.
system wznoszenia domów ze spienionego polistyrenu-realizacja 4-6 tyg
co prawda już działką,ale w dalszym ciągu drogo

http://www.taniemieszkania.pl/index....lect_oferty=33

----------


## MaciekTyr.

to jest zdaje się ta firma:
http://www.m3system.pl/oferta/newcon.../wolnostojace/

koszt pod klucz to chyba ok 1700zł/m2

natomiast wciąż nie ma tu tak dalece posuniętej standaryzacji - konstrukcja już prefabrykowana i zmyślna ale wykończenie (znaczny koszt) chyba indywidualne i podatne na społeczny imperatyw bieżących modernizacji.
_"Mówimy dom - myślimy mury_".. a płacimy za klinkier, dachówki, okładziny... i setki różnych rzeczy, na które nie ma miejsca w moich systemach

----------


## marynata

Jak koszt pod klucz to 1700,jak metr blizniaka z działką 358 metrów kosztuje 3 716 zł,to biorąc nawet pod uwagę wysoką cenę działki 200 pln czyli 716 tyś

379 000 zł minus koszt działki,to wychodzi ok 3 tyś za metr

Oczywiście mamy w cenie pompę ciepła,ale to i tak dalej drogo!

Cena w tym przypadku określana jako niska,ale tylko w porównaniu do ceny mieszkania w bloku,gdzie w nowym budownictwie osiąga średnio 5-6 tyś metr,ale na cenę mieszkania inwestor nie ma żadnego wpływu w przeciwieństwie do własnego domu,gdzie nawet na forum są przykłady że budując tylko z ekipami bez wkładu pracy własnej,wielu osobom udaje się nie przekroczyć granicy 2 tyś za metr.

----------


## MaciekTyr.

Martynko, to nie mój system i nie wiem ile chce zarobić pośrednik. Zadzwoń do 3m i zapytaj (ja tak zrobiłem) - budują w całej Polsce.

----------


## marynata

A przykładowa castorama nie będzie pośrednikiem?
Myślisz że przy ryzyku gwaranta jaki ponoszą poprzestaną na prowizji 10%?

----------


## MaciekTyr.

A innych materiałów to nie dotyczy? Klejów, cegieł, płyt OSB... Castorama to jedno a oferta domków w Michałowicach - drugie. Widocznie proponowana tam cena znajduje popyt, więc po co ją obniżać? Ty możesz zamówić w m3 i wskazać swoją działkę, podobnie ma być ze Smartem

----------


## bajanadjembe

> * Powód jest jeden - konotacje estetyczne. I z tym chce zmierzyć się mój projekt.* Tylko z tym[/B](.*.*.).


Masz w stopce fajne zdanie _Dom ma być (...) zewnętrzną warstwą chroniącą ._
W mojej opinii właśnie w tym stwierdzeniu zawiera się powód, dla którego zainteresowanie Twoim "domkiem" jest... jakie jest.

Poza tym, o ile posiłować się można w takim obiekcie, czy zjeść hamburgera, to spać w nim, gotować, prać, uczyć się... być po prostu całą dobę.... jakoś nie pasuje. Nie będzie z blachy przychodni, szkół... kancelarii notarianych pewnie też nie.
Nie wiem dlaczego nie wyczuwasz tej subtenej różnicy, ... tego czegoś, co decyduje o tym czy coś jest trwałym schronieniem dla całej rodziny, czy nie (bo tylko dobrym magazynem). ,Choć nie wykluczam, że w magazynie też można się schronić. /ale pod kartonem też/>.

----------


## MaciekTyr.

> Nie będzie z blachy przychodni, szkół... kancelarii notarianych pewnie też nie.


Już są. Taka technologia (stal i szkło) to nie tylko zieleniaki i stacje benzynowe, ale także stadiony, galerie i biurowce. Fakt, że przywykliśmy do kancelaryj w obskurnych kamienicach nie powinien ważyć.




> Masz w stopce fajne zdanie _Dom ma być (...) zewnętrzną warstwą chroniącą ._
> (...) Nie wiem dlaczego nie wyczuwasz tej subtenej różnicy (...)


*Wyczuwam.* Ale *myślę*, że uczucia prowadzą na manowce... a w tym przypadku wpędzają w długi.
Styropian jest z ropy, pustaki z żużlu a żelbet z prętów i piochu - jakoś się ludzie przestawili, choć nie od razu.
 Bejan - taka różnica stanowisk się nie skończy. Ja wiem, że jeśli ktoś od dziecka i cały czas rysuje domek z daszkiem i szprosami, jeśli wierzy w "trwałość murów" a nie jak ja - w przemijająca wartość każdego obiektu, to nie kupi żadnego szybkiego-taniego systemu z samej zasady. Tylko, że już moje dziecko rysuje dom - prostokąt z 3 kołami - bo taka forma domu jest mu znana.
Nie wiemy, jakim wdrożony SMART ciszyłby się zainteresowaniem. Chciałbym, żeby moja propozycja była przyczynkiem do podziału na "gospodarzy" - wierzących, że dom to żywy członek rodziny, oraz "humanistów" pragnących budować więzi i spędzać czas bez balastu emocjonalnego związanego z posiadaniem i gospodarzeniem. W USA, gdzie pomieszkiwałem domy bogatych ludzi są "z kart" a wielu z nich nawet ich nie kupuje i nie oznacza to piętna biedy, czy bezdomności, bo tam status wyraża się w strumieniu dochodów.
Nie jestem pewien, czy tradycyjny solidny, murowany, i obłożony naturalnym kamieniem dom, w którego hipotece widnieje bank X można traktować jako _trwałe schronienie_. Wystarczy spóźnić się z ratą a wnet to "schronienie" kopnie nas w d... Nie warto przywiązywać się do murów.

----------


## marynata

> A innych materiałów to nie dotyczy? Klejów, cegieł, płyt OSB... Castorama to jedno a oferta domków w Michałowicach - drugie. Widocznie proponowana tam cena znajduje popyt, więc po co ją obniżać? Ty możesz zamówić w m3 i wskazać swoją działkę, podobnie ma być ze Smartem


Maciek,trzymajmy się czegoś.
Od początku jedną z zalet tego projektu miała być jego łatwa dostępność poprzez półki marketowe.

----------


## MaciekTyr.

No tak - przecież tego się trzymam. Napisałem, że wybrany przykład cen domów stojących gdzieś tam, nie jest miernikiem cen w markecie. SMART nadaje się do marketów.

----------


## marynata

Wyrzucili Cię z mieszkania?

Nie stać Cię na płacenie czynszu?

Nie masz ochoty wysłuchiwać wrednego KIEDY PAN/PANI ZAPŁACI?

Nie masz zdolności kredytowej by zakupić swoje M2 ?

Jesteś studentem i nie możesz przez imprezy dogadać się z sąsiadami w wynajmowanej stancji ?

 :wink: 

http://allegro.pl/domek-holenderski-...642916316.html

Tylko dlaczego nigdzie nie ma przykładowych urzeczywistnionych realizacji?Wszędzie tylko albo wizualizacje,albo kończy się na domu pokazowym,który w ostatecznym rozrachunku przestaje być tani.
Zapytałam googla o hasło"domek smart"....czarna dziura.....

----------


## MaciekTyr.

ależ własnie po to założyłem wątek. Nie ma a ma być  :roll eyes:  i teraz jak to zrobić? I jakie będzie zainteresowanie. 
Już po tym temacie widzę, że są różne stanowiska - od konserwatywnego "no przecież dom to dom" (o który wspomniałem już w I poście, poprzez "no ciekawe", aż do "bardzo dobre rozwiązanie". 
Zauważam, że podstawowy opór to niedoskonałość wobec FORMY tradycyjnej. Oferenci (również ten z allegro) starają się więc udawać typowy domek... i proponują "prawie domek". Zatem ja chcę ten tradycyjny domek przebić - zaproponować coś, co epatuje korzyściami. Nie maskować nowe podejście, ale je uwypuklić. To jest zamysł w którym mieści możliwość optymalizowania konstrukcji bez niewolniczych założeń typu linia zabudowy, kalenica, dachówka.
Z drugiej strony m3system osiągnęli komercyjny sukces


 - ich styropianowe, samonośne tunele powstają, kosztują mniej (a czasem więcej - co tylko świadczy o popycie. 
Tunelowy model tez rozważałem i jako ciekawostke pokażę:



NR 4* ALPHA* 
ALPHA jest budynkiem opartym na samonośnych łukach z blachy trapezowej. Jest to jedna z najtańszych obecnie konstrukcji, jednak wykorzystywana zwykle w dużych obiektach (hale). Tutaj tunelowa forma sprzyja efektywności i respektuje funkcję - różne wysokości łuków, to różne wysokości kondygnacji (niższa - 2xsypialniana, wyższa - 2xdzienna, środek - garderobowo-łazienkowy).
"Ramki" widoczne na blasze to styropian z tynkiem żywicznym, blacha środkowego łuku w całości pokryta cienkim PCV.

Uznałem, że przeszklenia na dziś byłyby tu zbyt kosztowne i nie jest "marketowy", tego projektu nie rozwijam. Ale opinii jestem ciekaw

----------


## marynata

> Oferenci (również ten z allegro) starają się więc udawać typowy domek... i proponują "prawie domek"


Maciek,czy zrozumiesz tą podstawową rzecz o której i ja mówiłam i Elfir-nie możesz ciągle gadać o tej tradycyjnej formie w negatywnym sensie,bo większość ludzi MUSI taką formę budować.
Producent który proponuje projekt"udający domek" bierze to pod uwagę,ponieważ są w mpzp zakazy budowy domów z płaskim dachem,ale chyba nie ma takich przypadków jak zakaz budowy ze spadzistym.Czyli określasz sobie-do kogo ja kieruję swój produkt?Czy tylko do osób które mają działki z uchwalonym planem pt"róbta co chceta"?Gdzie takie miejsca są,ile ich jest,komu ja to tam mogę to opchnąć?(Od razu Ci powiem że miejsca w któryc miejscowy plan pozwala na wszystko,to są zazwyczaj miejsca nieporządkowane gdzie nie mieszka wielu ludzi).
Jak zrobisz dokładne rozeznanie w końcowym bilansie może Ci wyjść nieopłacalność takiej formy jaką proponujesz,ponieważ ilość osób która chce i może coś takiego postawić jest zbyt mała.Reszta chętnych NIE BĘDZIE MOGŁA tego kupić.
Na forum gdzie się nie ruszysz ludzie narzekają na mpzp,a w szczególności na zakaz płaskich dachów-to nie jest tak że oni nie chcą innych form niż tradycyjna!

----------


## MaciekTyr.

mpzp - rozkłada taki projekt na łopatki, aaaale; dworków też kiedyś nie można było stawiać a teraz to już nawet trzeba. Martynko, Ty podchodzisz bardzo praktycznie a ja pozwalam sobie na dywagacje, bo i tak nie rozwijam tego jako biznes. Nie wiem czy i kiedy moje pomysły wejdą w życie a może (i to jest całkiem prawdopodobne) będą tylko zaczynem do czegoś bardzo fajnego  :roll eyes:  Natomiast poza mpzp jest naprawdę spore przywiązanie do wzoru wpajanego od przedszkola.

----------


## marynata

No jest,jest...widziałam,widziałam te porady o puszczeniu pnącza na bramę  :rotfl:

----------


## bajanadjembe

> Już są. Taka technologia (stal i szkło) to nie tylko zieleniaki i stacje benzynowe, ale także stadiony, galerie i biurowce. Fakt, że przywykliśmy do kancelaryj w obskurnych kamienicach nie powinien ważyć.
> 
> 
> 
> *Wyczuwam.* Ale *myślę*, że uczucia prowadzą na manowce... a w tym przypadku wpędzają w długi.
> Styropian jest z ropy, pustaki z żużlu a żelbet z prętów i piochu - jakoś się ludzie przestawili, choć nie od razu.
> Bejan - taka różnica stanowisk się nie skończy. Ja wiem, że jeśli ktoś od dziecka i cały czas rysuje domek z daszkiem i szprosami, jeśli wierzy w "trwałość murów" a nie jak ja - w przemijająca wartość każdego obiektu, to nie kupi żadnego szybkiego-taniego systemu z samej zasady. Tylko, że już moje dziecko rysuje dom - prostokąt z 3 kołami - bo taka forma domu jest mu znana.
> Nie wiemy, jakim wdrożony SMART ciszyłby się zainteresowaniem. Chciałbym, żeby moja propozycja była przyczynkiem do podziału na "gospodarzy" - wierzących, że dom to żywy członek rodziny, oraz "humanistów" pragnących budować więzi i spędzać czas bez balastu emocjonalnego związanego z posiadaniem i gospodarzeniem. W USA, gdzie pomieszkiwałem domy bogatych ludzi są "z kart" a wielu z nich nawet ich nie kupuje i nie oznacza to piętna biedy, czy bezdomności, bo tam status wyraża się w strumieniu dochodów.
> Nie jestem pewien, czy tradycyjny solidny, murowany, i obłożony naturalnym kamieniem dom, w którego hipotece widnieje bank X można traktować jako _trwałe schronienie_. Wystarczy spóźnić się z ratą a wnet to "schronienie" kopnie nas w d... Nie warto przywiązywać się do murów.


Odnoszę wrażenie, że udajesz. Udajesz, że nie rozumiesz tego co pisałam. 

Naprawdę bogaty musi być, kto tanio kupuje i szybko buduje.
Przeciętnie zarabiających nie stać na tanie rozwiązania.
To, że kredyt, hipoteka... Wszędzie są. Cały świat na kredytach stoi.

Moje dziecko także rysowało dom na kółkach (trapez z prostokątem, obok koń). Ale też namiot (trójkąt), afrykańską chatę (kwadrat z trójkątem), igloo (półokręg), i różne, różniste figury, konstrukcje "na drzewach", "na linach", "na słupach".... I wiedział, że każdy domek jest w sam raz dla jego mieszkańców. Nie było gorszych, lepszych. Były po prostu różne.
Twoje domki-kontenery, jeśli znajdą nabywców, też będą w sam raz dla nich.

(A ludzie, to raczej do ludzi się przywiązują, nie "do murów", jak myślisz, że jest. . Niezależnie od tego czy mieszkają w jurcie, czy w lofcie. 
Chociaż... do pewnego hotelu przywiązałam się, oj tak. Jednak nie do jego murów.)

W każdym bądź razie, działaj.

----------


## marynata

Ciężko jest w tym temacie znalezć środek,bo Maciek porównuje do siebie dwie skrajności.
Czyli proponuje przenośne domy-kontenery które maja kosztować przysłowiowe grosze,zestawiając je dla kontrastu z nadmiernie wybujałą taką rzeczywiście naszą ciężką rodzimą architekturą,gdzie wtapia się masę pieniędzy (często z kredytu)jakby działając wbrew zdrowemu rozsądkowi i nawet wbrew sobie czy swoim potrzebom.
Niestety czasami trzeba się posiłkować kredytem,ale często gęsto mógłby on być trochę niższy,często jest wydany nieracjonalnie-drogie ozdobniki,a wykończone i zamieszkane 2 pomieszczenia,bo na resztę zabrakło kasy.Albo oszczędzanie na budowie,a szaleństwo przy wykończeniówce,bo ważniejsze jest to co widać.Potem zostaje już zazwyczaj tylko stres,brak czasu dla rodziny,brak przyjemności,a życie leci.
Kredyty na 30 lat to jest rzeczywiście wyzwanie,bo skoro np rządy nie wiedzą co będzie z budżetem za 2 lata,to my mamy planować co będzie się działo za 20-30 lat i podejmować takie długoterminowe decyzje ? :eek: 
To jest oczywiście efekt jakiegoś trendu,popularnego stylu życia w danym czasie,tego co się wokół nas dzieje,czym nasiąkamy w danym środowisku itd.
I jest w tym jakaś racja,tylko że nie trzeba opierać się na skrajnościach,osobiście uważam że lepiej szukać środka.czyli  propagować tanie i wygodne budownictwo,uczyć ludzi jak racjonalnie wydatkować środki na mieszkanie,ale w zakresie tego co znają i co sprawdzone.I przykładem takiego kierunku jest właśnie wątek o domu za 200 tyś.
Nie da się przesadzić ludzi ot tak z tradycyjnego stylu do kontenerów,nawet gdyby wizje filmowców miały się ziścić,to odbędzie się metodą małych kroczków które ludzie będą poczyniali w miarę tego jak będzie zmieniała się sytuacja czy gospodarcza,czy energetyczna,czy klimatyczna czy tam jakakolwiek inna.

----------


## perm

Ciekawy wątek, jak i ciekawa propozycja Maćka. Domy z marketu miałyby przyszłość gdyby ich cena była atrakcyjna. Taką wg mnie byłaby cena mniej więcej dwukrotnie niższa niż domów budowanych tradycyjnie, metoda gospodarczą czyli na dziś jakieś 1000 m2. Tak jest w USA gdzie cena domu drewnianego w zwiąku z bardzo roziniętym przmysłem prefabrykatów i technologii jest mniej więcej dwukrotnie niższa niz takiego samego w technologi murowanej. U nas "szkieletor" jest równie drogi.

----------


## MaciekTyr.

Bardzo konkretny głos. Pomieszkiwałem na Florydzie i wiem jak to wygląda. Pierwsze dni nie wierzyłem, że ludzie mieszkają w "hurtowniach", bo dokładnie tak wyglądają domki - parterowe, w najtańsze i standaryzowanej technologii, na planie prostokąta. część okien się nawet nie otwiera, lampy na zewn to "kanałowe kratki" (7 zł w markecie), instalacja zewn. natynkowa itd To jest właśnie złoty środek i nikt nikomu nie zazdrości nie porównuje, każdy skupiony jest na sobie, a zatem - ogrzewany basen, klima, kostkarki, TV nawet na zewnątrz, suszarki i młynki zlewowe.. są podstawowym standardem. U nas się tak nie da, bo taniej i bez wstydu jest tylko wtedy, gdy robią podobnie wszyscy. System budynku marketowy wydaje mi się możliwą ścieżką dojścia do normalności.
Nad atlantykiem 80m2 mieszkanie kosztuje 20tys USD a domy piętrowe, murowane także są. Kupują je (pewnie już wyposażone) ludzie przylatujący na weekend własnymi odrzutowcami (w Boca, gdzie mieszkałem było specjalnie dla nich lotnisko) i z penością nie zajmują się procesem wznoszenia, tak jak nie remontują własnoręcznie samochodów.

Nasze przywiązanie do murów to pewien atawizm - podświadomie czujemy, że to coś trwałego, dającego poczucie wartości i bezpieczeństwa. Ale w rzeczywistości nie grozi nam barykadowanie przed najazdem Hunów a raczej przejęcie hipoteczne. Siła naszego posiadania nie wynika z namacalności a z salda na rachunku.

----------


## MaciekTyr.

a prostokąt z kółkami, który rysuje syn to nie furman z koniem, ani Indianie, tylko jego domek

----------


## marynata

Maciek,daj troszkę więcej zdjęć tej swojej chaty.
Ale ona na ekonomiczną raczej nie wygląda-ani w budowaniu,ani w utrzymaniu,a chyba powinieneś przykładem świecić  :rotfl:

----------


## MaciekTyr.

To inny temat - zrobiłem z tego co tam stało (termomodernizacja ze zmianą elewacji):


wystarczy duuużo niedrogiego styropianu i eksploatacja droga nie jest (ok 600zł za gaz lub 300 zał drewno w zimie). Prawdziwe koszt ekspoatacji to te których się nie kalkuluje. Przykład. Robiłem to 7 lat temu dałem terakotę w szachownicę. Teraz są modne polerowane, wtedy raczej nie było - naciski, moda.. dobra trzeba zmienić. Koszt zbliżony do operacji plastycznej, choć efekt bardziej doraźny. Nie chcę opisywać szczegółów i partaniny, ale to był mój najwredniejszy miesiąc od lat. Inny z brzegu - kosztem sporym zbudowałem wtedy półkolną kabinę  prysznicaową z luksferów - bajer na tamte czasy (raptem 7 lat). Dziś za grosze są tańsze, czystsze, kompaktowe..itd. To są właśnie koszty.

Na pustym stawiałby kopułki  :smile:

----------


## marynata

No cóż,uczymy się w końcu całe życie,ważne żeby wyciągać wnioski.
Może uda Ci się jeszcze postawić kopułkę?
Świetna modernizacja,piękna willa wyszła,ale dlaczego kabla z prądem w ziemi nie zakopałeś?Trochę szpeci.

----------


## MaciekTyr.

Dzięki Martynko. No widzisz _"kabel szpeci"_ i tak się zaczyna choroba. A stare wylewki, a teren działki, a podjazdy... kończąc ostatnie, pierwsze już robi się przestarzałe. Mój kolega powiedział wprost "na tym życie polega", inni tego nie mówią, ale tak czują i robią. A ja wolę w życiu inne rzeczy. 

I to jest moja propozycja - kopułki, lub coś w podobie, na dzikiej działce. Ścieżka do grilla i polanki z piłką, leżak, stolik, szlachetny plastik. Pamiętasz swój pobyt w kampingowych domkach? Fajnie było? Czy ktoś tam pielił, kosił i poprawiał krzaki? marnujemy życie robiąc zbyteczne rzeczy i topiąc w nich konkretne pieniądze

----------


## Elfir

To na co chcesz przeznaczyć swoje zycie? Ogrodnictwo - nie, estetyka wnętrz - nie, estetyka publicznej przestrzeni - nie.
Jak Amerykanie - na żarciu i oglądaniu swoich wielkich TV w jakuzzi w klimatyzowanych pokojach?

Ja sobie nie wyobrażam domu bez ogrodu, jak z resztą ogromna ilośc ludzi, dla których jest to hobby i poczucie obcowania z pięknem.  
Nie wyobrażam sobie mieszkać w dzielnicy obwieszonej kablami napowietrznymi, wśród brzydkiej architektury, na zapuszczonych działkach.
Tak samo nie wyobrażam sobie pokoju wytapetowanego gazetami, z byle jaką wykładziną na podłodze. Albo podawanie gościom kawy w plastikowych jednorazówkach i ciasta na papierowych talerzykach.
Wrazliwość estetyczna jest równie ważnym skladnikiem egzystencji człowieka jak potrzeba bezpieczeństwa w czterech ścianach. Umiejętność dostrzegania i zachwycania się pięknem to jedna z cech wyrózniajacych nas od zwierząt.
W  końcu jaki sens ma estetyczny ubiór, ładna fryzura, obraz na ścianie, słuchanie muzyki, czytanie dobrej literatury? Z punktu widzenia biologii żaden. 
Patrząc twoim sposóbem przeznaczanie na to czasu lub pieniędzy to marnotrawstwo.

----------


## MaciekTyr.

_To na co chcesz przeznaczyć swoje zycie? Ogrodnictwo - nie, estetyka wnętrz - nie, estetyka publicznej przestrzeni - nie._
Choć może trudno to sobie wyobrazić, to jest jeszcze sporo zajmujących rzeczy poza wymienionymi. I nie chodzi o TV. Nie mam nic, do kogoś, kto swiadomie wybiera ogrodnictwo jako swoje hobby, natomiast niepokojące jest przekonanie, że musi to dotyczyć każdego, chyba, że jest na to zbyt biedny.

_Nie wyobrażam sobie mieszkać w dzielnicy obwieszonej kablami napowietrznymi, wśród brzydkiej architektury, na zapuszczonych działkach._
Ja muszę znosić widok kiczowych po-dworków i każdy, kto ma do czynienia z architekturą zrywa z nich boki, choć często z nich żyje.

_Tak samo nie wyobrażam sobie pokoju wytapetowanego gazetami, z byle jaką wykładziną na podłodze._
Trzeba być głupim i pracowitym jednocześnie, by tapetować gazetami; malowanie farbą jest tańsze, szybsze i estetyczniejsze

_Wrazliwość estetyczna jest równie ważnym skladnikiem egzystencji człowieka jak potrzeba bezpieczeństwa w czterech ścianach. Umiejętność dostrzegania i zachwycania się pięknem to jedna z cech wyrózniajacych nas od zwierząt._
Nie mam kompleksów z tego powodu - jest sporo osób, którym podoba się to co robię (także wnętrza). Irytuje mnie brak wrażliwości, zastępowany często nakładami lub pracą, ludzie, którzy pytają o radę sprzedawcę, lub sprawdzają co jest modne. Ale nie uważam, by tacy ludzie byli zezwierzęceni.

_Albo podawanie gościom kawy w plastikowych jednorazówkach i ciasta na papierowych talerzykach._
A to akurat za chwilę uczynię, ma przyśjć sporo fajnych znajomych. Nie będziemy rozmawiać o klejach do gresu.

----------


## marynata

> natomiast niepokojące jest przekonanie, że musi to dotyczyć każdego


Wyrwałam trochę z kontekstu,ale opowiem ostatnią historie na mojej budowie.
Chcę zrobić kawałek elewacji w kolorze antracyt.Wykonawcy wzbraniają się(to chyba najwłaściwsze słowo)przed takim rozwiązaniem-jak to będzie wyglądać "czarny" na elewacji?tak się nie robi,to nie jest biuro,ani hotel,jeszcze o tym porozmawiamy itd.
I wiecie co,ja po takich rozmowach faktycznie zaczynam mieć poczucie że jestem dziwakiem,że może przesadziłam,zaczynam się łamać i przyzwyczajać się do tego jak będzie wyglądał ten polecany "najładniejszy piaskowy" :big lol:  :big lol: 
To jest jeden z przykładów,w trakcie swojej budowy mam więcej takich sytuacji(nie tylko z wykonawcami,presja idzie też od znajomych czy rodziny),mam tylko jednego wykonawcę(od dachów i wszelkich obróbek),który jest otwarty na każdą propozycję,nawet gdybym wymyśliła sobie ufo na kominie  :stir the pot: 
No coś w tym jest.

----------


## Elfir

Tapety łatwiej zakleić nowymi, jak sie pobrudza. Malowanie jest bardziej kłopotliwe. No chyba, że robimy placki w róznych odcieniach.

Wszystkie zajęcia poza jedzeniem, wydalaniem, spaniem i kopulacją to fanaberie ludzkie, które twój wrodzony utylitaryzm powinen zwalczać. 
Sprowadzanie sensu domu do fizycznej ochrony przed deszczem jest obce ogromnej wiekszości populacji. 

Nawet człowiek z Cro-Magnon już zdobił narzędzia i rysował malowidła naskalne. Umiłowanie jakiejś tam ornamentyki czy zdobnictwa jest po prostu ludzkie.
Kazda idea wykluczająca czynnik ludzki jest z góry skazana na porazkę.

Oczywiście to czy "zdobieniem" nazwiemy proste wzornictwo w typie Bauhausu, zachowawczą klasykę czy ociekający złotem kicz, zalezy od poziomu wykształcenia i wrażliwości. Ale ta wrażliwośc nigdy nie zanika, można ją tylko kształtować.

Mam wrażenie, że ty po prostu nie rozumiesz ludzkosci jako takiej.

Zastanawiasz sie czy twoje domki miałby klienta, bo sa takie "inne". No żeż kurna. Wcale nie sa inne! Sa normalne. Proste bryły stykane ze sobą pod różnymi kątami spotykam wszędzie, na kazdym kroku i ludzie jakoś nie mają problemów z ich akceptacją czy zamieszkaniem w nich. W końcu PRLowski blok to po prostu prostopadłościan.

Ty sobie rroztrząsasz, dlaczego w Polsce mamy pseudodworki? Marynata wymieniła jeden z powodów. 
Ale tobie się zdaje, że jesteś jakoś tak egzaltowanie wyjątkowy, że tylko ty docenisz dom w formie trapezu lub półkuli. 
Kopuły budowali już Rzymanie. Tak samo jak nowa nie jest idea prefabrykacji budownictwa. I tak samo nie jest nowa idea uproszczenia ornamentyki. Maszynę do mieszkania tworzył LeCobusier. Lloyd Wright postulował o wywalenie garaży z bryły budynku, jako elementu niepotrzebnie podrazającego budowę.
To wszystko już było i ludzie sa do tego przyzwyczajeni. Co więcej, wielka rzesza ludzi pokroiła by się za oryginalny mebel ze szkoły Gropiusa i zamieszkała z radością w którymś z modernistycznych domów na Saskiej Kępie.
Miliony ludzi uwielbiają minimalizm.
Ale nie, tobie się wydaje, że jesteś wyjatkowy i nikt cię nie rozumie. Ludzie sa głupi, bo buduja sobie domki ze skosnym dachem. Ludzie sa głupi bo lubią mieć w domu po prostu ładną rzecz, która by ich cieszyła samym swoim wyglądem. Uważasz, że pewne potrzeby sa w ludziach kształtowane sztucznie (np. ogródek przy domu) i tym samym uważasz ogół "maluczkich" za puste, bezrozumne istoty. A to ogródek jest wymieniany jako jeden z pierwszych argumentów za posiadaniem własnego domu zamiast mieszkania.
Lekceważąc ludzi i podstawy psychologii nigdy nie stworzysz niczego przydatnego, uzytecznego i praktycznego.

Nie stosuje się prefabrykowanych kontenerów ze stali w budownictwie mieszkaniowym dlatego, że najwidoczniej wcale nie wychodzą taniej niż technologia murowana/drewniana o tych samych parametrach.

----------


## Elfir

Marynata - u mnie szarości w różnych tonacjach na elewacji spotkały się z absolutnym zrozumieniem "majstrów". Tak samo jak ciemnoszare profile okienne, płaski dach.

Tylko teściowa nie mogła przebolec braku balkonu/tarasu nad wystajaca częscią domu.

----------


## marynata

Moje odcięte z projektu dwa balkony także wywołały falę rozpaczy  :wink:

----------


## bajanadjembe

To u mnie są blakony. Stanowią zadaszenie schodów i tarasów. (Na awatarku widać jeden.)
Wiecie, nie potrafię tego wyjaśnić,  ale wiem, że nie czułabym się komfortowo w domu z blachą na ścianach (w ścianach). Kurcze, no.
Podobnie było ze szkłem. Mój projekt jest "indywidualny". Pierwsza propozycja była bardzo ciekawa, ale salon, jego ściany były szklane. Podobał mi się, ale nie dla mnie. Coś trzęsie mnie jak słyszę blacha, szkło,  jako materiał na ściany domku.

Co do Amerykanów.
Wielu widziało budowę mojego domu, na różnych etapach. Wszyscy byli zachwyceni technologią domu murowanego. To, że oni mieszkają inaczej, wcale nie znaczy, że nie chcieliby mieć wasnego murowańca. Kilku mi wręcz powiedziało, że chcieliby mieć taki dom.

----------


## Elfir

Baja - sa ludzie, którzy dobrze czują sie tylko w cegle, inni w drewnie.
Ale to tak naprawde jakiś mały odsetek ludzi do tego przywiązuje wagę, o ile materiał konstukcyjny się nie przekłada na własności fizyczne (np. brak akumulacyjności).

----------


## DEZET

Ja sobie umyśliłem i częściowo już zrealizowałem na fundamencie- mianowicie dom nie będzie miał prostych narożników lecz zaokrąglone.

----------


## eniu

Tjaaaa...Amerykanie... Dziwnym trafem cieknie im po nogawkach jak zwiedzają
Toskanię. Szwendając się po winnicach w okolicach Bordeaux, dostają orgazmu.
 Te ohydne domki w żółtych kolorach każdy, z taką samą, pomarańczowo żółtawą
 dachówką, bez względu na to czy to dom sprzed 400, sprzed 40 czy sprzed 4 lat .
Nuda Panie, nuda...A jednak zdjęcia z tej eskapady, będą przedmiotem westchnień
całej amerykańskiej rodziny przez długie lata....

Bardzo ciekawy, zajmujący wątek...do dzisiaj  :sad:

----------


## Elfir

Dla mnie ten watek był zajmujący w pierwszym poście. Z braku jakichkolwiek konkretów, które można było poddać rzeczowej analizie, potem odbierałam go jako: _patrzcie na jaki fajowski pomysł wpadłem, ale super, nie! Jestem Edisonem wśród projektantów, tylko szkoda, że ciemna masa nie potrafi dostrzec mojego geniuszu_

----------


## eniu

Mi na początku podpadł komin za 350 zł (chyba). Ale siedziałem cicho...

----------


## Elfir

ceny sa wzięte kompletnie "na oko", więc o niczym, prócz samego kształtu bryły, nie ma co rozmawiać.

----------


## MaciekTyr.

No a jednak rozmawiasz. Powiem nawet, że się pieklisz. 
Spokojnie - czy ja zakazuję ludziom murować dworki? (jeszcze co najmniej kilka lat będą na topie). Czy tytuł tematu brzmi "ślepe zaułki architektury, czyli świat poszukiwał trapezu"? Czy mam się wstydzić swoich pomysłów, bo powinny być albo powszednie, albo bezprecedensowe w każdym calu? Przeciwnie - podkreślam co i raz, że opierają się na powszechnych rozwiązaniach, nic tu nie trzeba testować.
Jeśli uważasz, że technologia murowana jest najekonomiczniejszą na świecie - to powiedz to facetom od Biedronek i biurowców (pewnie trzymają się blach, bo za często bywają u mnie na imprezach z plastikowymi sztućcami?). 
Boli cię, że postawię kopułki? Jest parę ludzi, którym pomysł się spodobał. 
Co robisz w tym wątku? Dąsasz się?
Elfir, nie bierz innych swoja miarą. czy ja napisałem, że ludzie są głupi, że większość powinna itp. Nie lubię nazizmu i VW (auto dla ludu) i archtektektury dla ludu. Pragnę, by Elfiry pielęgnełowały swe ogródki, by ludzie mieli hobby i jeździli co roku do casto po nowy wzór do remontowanego pokoju. Tylko nie chciałbym by ci ludzie za pomocą mpzp i perswazji społecznej mówili mi co ja mam robić. 

*La Corbusier i Wright to dla mnie guru* - nie czuję się lepszy i nie oni tłuką kicz, który rośnie wkoło jak gipsowe krasnale. Chyba to ogarniam, ale może ty jesteś lepsze guru, skąd mam wiedzieć? Temat nie jest prezentacją oferty handlowej (co bywa wypominane), tylko próbą pomysłów dla jakiejś GRUPY - nie tych co miłują ozdoby (nie - proste wzornictwo nie jest zdobieniem), ale też nie żadną manifestacją indywidualizmu co mi wmawiasz. Chodzi przecież o produkcję masową i markety. Ja w tym wątku parę rzeczy pokazałem (łącznie z sobą). Zamiast wystawiac mnie za nawias ludzkości - pokaż coś swojego (pomysły, wizje, chałupę), niech inni ocenią. 
_Miliony ludzi uwielbiają minimalizm._ i tym mnie pocieszyłaś, nawet plastikowy kubek ktoś musi zaprojektować.

----------


## marynata

> Zamiast wystawiac mnie za nawias ludzkości - pokaż coś swojego (pomysły, wizje, chałupę), niech inni ocenią.


Chałupę Elfir masz w jej podpisie  :wink:  mega nowoczesny i minimalistyczny kloc pozbawiony wszelkich niepotrzebnych rzeczy  :smile:  i dlatego jej opinie są tak obiektywne-ona nie broni własnego punktu widzenia,tylko ocenia rzeczywistość  :smile:  
jej projekty znajdziesz tez w wielu wątkach na forum  :smile:

----------


## MaciekTyr.

Zaglądałem, ale nie znalazłem fotki. Tym bardziej liczyłbym na konstruktywne propozycje w temacie a nie reprymendy i krytykę, że składanie trapezów bokami jest na tyle oczywiste, że nie warto o tym pisać. Natomiast z tezą: _"Nie stosuje się prefabrykowanych kontenerów ze stali w budownictwie mieszkaniowym dlatego, że najwidoczniej wcale nie wychodzą taniej niż technologia murowana/drewniana o tych samych parametrach."_ po prostu się nie zgadzam. Opory są jedynie natury estetycznej - i kilka osób potrafiło wyrazić to wprost, w tym wątku. Zatem istnieje pole do popisu dla dobrego (nie koniecznie mojego) projektu.

----------


## bajanadjembe

[QUOTE=MaciekTyr.;5544505].(..)
Boli cię, że postawię kopułki? 
(...)Co robisz w tym wątku? Dąsasz się?
(...) czy ja napisałem, że ludzie są głupi, że większość powinna itp. Nie lubię nazizmu i VW (auto dla ludu) i archtektektury dla ludu. Pragnę, by Elfiry pielęgnełowały swe ogródki, by ludzie mieli hobby i jeździli co roku do casto po nowy wzór do remontowanego pokoju. Tylko nie chciałbym by ci ludzie za pomocą mpzp i perswazji społecznej mówili mi co ja mam robić. (...)
QUOTE]


Ja chciałabym żeby mpzp był tak opracowany, by architektura całego miasta charakteryzowała się harmonią, równowagą, by zachowywane były walory estetyczne i plastyczne całego miasta i co bardzo ważne, by architekci miast przy ustalaniu wytycznych dla planów miejscowych zachowali szacunek dla tradycji.
Jeśli będziemy mieszkać na swoich wyspach, możemy mieszkać, jak nam się żywnie podoba. Na razie jednak nie możemy nie liczyć się z tym co "za płotem". 
Choć przyznam, że inna, bardzo odważna, odmienna forma, może bardzo ożywić okolicę. Ale nie czuję, by zrobił to blaszak.

A teraz w tonie autora wątku:
Maciek, może ciebie coś boli?
Po co założyłeś wątek?
Ja pragnę by Maćki mieszkały w blaszanych kopułkach, jadały plastikowymi sztućcami , co rok jeżdziły do Castoramy po nowy pokój..
Skoro nie lubisz "architektury dla ludu", to z myślą o kim te domki kontenery wymyślasz?

----------


## MaciekTyr.

I może masz rację, że to powinienem określić na samym początku - DLA KOGO. To screen z projektu Omega, ale dotyczy tego czym się kieruję



Doceniam, że inna jest natura biernego mieszkańca np. bloku a inna przykładnego gospodarza, jednak *czasem motywem do decyzji o domku są niższe koszta i brak sąsiadów* a nie radość z możliwości kreowania ogródka i spełnienie marzenia. Warto pomyśleć i o tych ludziach. 
Bezcelowe a nawet niemiłe byłoby trąbienie komuś, kto całym sercem realizuje swoje odwieczne marzenie wybudowania tradycyjnego domu, że oto szybciej, taniej i ładniej jest postawić kopuły, albo 16 modułów. Z drugiej strony równie upierdliwe jest wbijanie kogoś takiego jak ja w rolę, której nigdy nie planował. Zobacz stronę główną Muratora - ten portal pokazuje różnorodne poglądy i proponuje naprawdę wiele tematów -powiem Ci, że ta wielość stricte technicznych zagadnień jest dla jednych inspirująca, ale dla innych przygnębiająca. Nie każdy kto szuka sposobu na własne M chce stawać się specem od fundamentów, stropów, izolacji, dachów... Ten akurat jeden mały temacik jest dla takich jak ja - "niegospodarzy". I marzeń o przyszłości, w której byłaby większa możliwość wyboru.

----------


## MaciekTyr.

A co do tradycji i jednolitości - to trudny temat i szerszy niż tan tutaj.
Tradycją Ameryki jest to, że tworzyli ją ludzie nade wszystko ceniący wolność i prawo do autonomicznych decyzji - tej tradycji powinni się tam konswkwentnie trzymać.
Inna jest tradycja Taoscani
Natomiast polska tradycja? Jesteśmy państwem odrodzonym raptem kilkadziesiąt lat temu, jaki jest "tradycyjny polski dom"? Chodzi o model pruski, czy ruski? Nawet "górale" to nie żadna tradycja, tylko projekt mieszczucha-intelektualisty - P. Tetmajera  :smile:  Nawet złotego okresu na modernizm nie potrafiliśmy wykorzystać - kubiczne bryły ozdabiano barankami, kamykami, klinkierem i tłuczoną porcelaną

----------


## Elfir

Cały czas piszesz o niższych kosztach, ale ich nie udowodniłeś, bo nigdy nie zrobiłeś szczegółowego kosztorysu wraz z analizą o ile można byłoby obnizyć koszty poprzez prefabrykację. Opierasz się tylko na porównaniach kontenerów obecnie istniejących na rynku, które jednak nie spełniają norm współczesnego budownictwa mieszkaniowego - nie z powodu wyglądu, ale parametrów technicznych (głównie parametrów izolacji i wentylacji). W końcu  tanie domy kontenerowe z jakiejś przyczyny mają grzyba.
http://kontenerowe.eu/index.php?id=wentylacja
I opinie mieszkańców obecnie stosowany kontenerów:
"To jest puszka z cieknąca wodą, która skrapla się wszędzie"
"Od wilgoci w kontenerze Alicji zgniły wszystkie ubrania na dolnych półkach, "
http://katowice.gazeta.pl/katowice/1...ntenerow_.html

Tutaj normalny, elegancki dom z kontenerów:
http://www.archirama.pl/architektura...e,67_1111.html
ale...na Kostaryce, gdzie nie ma mrozów.

Dlaczego drewniane budownictwo, które jak najbardziej można byłoby kupować w marketach i składać, w Polsce nie może się przebić? Bo materiał drogi.
Dlaczego samonośne prefabrykowane więżby dachowe wychodzą drożej niż klasyczne, zbijane na placu budowy przez cieśli?

Kontenery stalowe do mieszkania, które ja znam kosztuja ok. 3-5 tyś/m2 i nie są w masowej produkcji, bo i chętnych bardzo mało z powodu wysokiej ceny.

Ja chciałam budowac w systemie przynajmniej częsciowej prefabrykacji (np. praefa, weberhaus), też na logikę wydawało mi się, że powinno być taniej. Ale nie jest. Koszty zakupu porównywalne z budową na placu budowy a podrożone o koszty transportu.
Najtaniej wyszedł silikat i beton, bo fabryki mam pod nosem. 
Najdrożej w sumie wychodziła stal na zbrojenia (w stosunku do użytej ilości materiałów budowlanych).

Ludzie chca budowac szybko (w końcu każdy budujący przebiera nogami, kiedy wreszcie się przeprowadzi)
Ale budują wolno, bo to jest właśnie tańsze. Nie ma tanich i szybkich alternatyw (poza rynkiem wtórnym). Szybko jest tylko dla bogatych.

----------


## Elfir

I nadal IMHO lekceważysz psychologię człowieka. Jak ktos nie znosi sasiadów to NIGDY nie zamieszka na osiedlu kopułek ustawionych wśród naturalnej roślinności. Dlaczego? Bo ludzie nie potrafią uszanować prywatości innych jesli nie jest ogrodzona murem, że ściśle wytyczonym moje-twoje.
Bo co za urok mieszkać w domku, który obsikuja psy sąsiadów, dzieciaki wrzeszcząc latają pod oknami i do którego zalatuje smród grilla sąsiada (a sąsiad ostawił grill daleko od swojej kopułki, by mu nie smrodziło, tylko na sąsiadów leciało)? 

Dlaczego ludzie sadzą żywopłoty wzdłuż ogrodzeń? Dla radości oglądania zielonej ściany i uprawy roślin? Nie - dlatego by miec jak najmniejszy kontakt z innym człowiekiem.

Kopułki są ok, ale jako samoistne domy na własnych działkach - tak jak u autorusa z forum.
Ich konstrukcja i uzyty do budowy materiał to sprawa dla inwestora zdecydowanego na taki kształt drugorzędna, będzie liczyć się raczej z kosztami materiałów.
Takie kopuły lepiej reklamować jako idealne na domy pasywne czy zeroenergetyczne (zwłaszcza obłożone na elewacji panelami lub bateriami fotowoltaicznymi) - tutaj nawet cena budowy nie musiałaby być niska, jesli tylko parametry izolacyjne będą wyśrubowane.

Moja rodzina wykupiła domek letniskowy w ośrodku wypoczynkowym. 
Ośrodek składał się z małych domków ustawionych na terenie porośniętym trawą i kilkoma drzewami. Trawnik koszony był w ramach opłaty abonamentowej za najem terenu. 
W ciągu kilku lat prywatne domki zostały ogrodzone płotami tworząc chaotyczny labirynt przejść i przy większości założono mini-ogródki. 
A przecież cały teren ośrodka był ogrodzony, strzezony i pielęgnowany. 
Ludzie jednak musieli wytyczyć granicę: ja vs reszta świata.

----------


## Elfir

A mój dom w SSO wygląda tak:


Jak widać nie ma kolumienek, daszków, balkoników, tralek i złoceń. Elewację jedynie zamierzam urozmaicić tynkiem w dwóch odcieniach szarości, by go obnizyć optycznie.

----------


## MaciekTyr.

Izolacja zależy o grubości rdzenia a wentylacja od wymiany pow./godz - ostatnio byłem w pewnej galerii handlowej i nie dostrzegłem tam grzyba. Kontenery budowlane, czy tak jak w Twoim linku - morskie można przywoływać nie jako materiał wyjściowy a jedynie genezę. 
Jest taki materiał - _płyta warstwowa_ *i on jest tańszy niż ściana tradycyjna z wykończeniem*. Nie oddycha - dokładnie tak jak mur ze styropianem, a przenikalność term. też tak samo, zleży wyłącznie od grubości polistyrenu/poliuretanu (10cm styropianu = 100cm muru). Z tego powodu z użyciem tychże płyt buduje się wszystko, co ma być funkcjonalne a niedrogie - także posmodernistyczne galerie handlowe, markety i biurowce... 

Dokładnej kalkulacji nie zrobi nikt na etapie idei. Upieram się, że wyremontowanie łazienki w glazurze z jednego wzoru, jest tańsze niż w marmurze i z dekorami, ale z pewnością nie podam precyzyjnie kosztu takiego remontu (co może być argumentem, że nie wiem o czym piszę).
Przykład m3system pokazuje, że *da się taniej* przykład standaryzowanych szkieletowców w USA - także (nie chodzi o to, że mają tańsze drewno, tylko o minimalizm i jednolitość). W wątku proponuję połączenie możliwych korzyści ekonomicznych - materiału, standaryzacji i minimalizacji.

Domek zapowiada się fajny - szczęści, że nie musiałaś nawiązywac do tego obok. A rolę ozdobnych złoceń przejmują teraz ozdoby ze stali nierdzewnej.

----------


## MaciekTyr.

> Kopułki są ok, ale jako samoistne domy na własnych działkach


Pewnie, że wiele osób woli mieć własną-ogrodzoną działkę. Natomiast i tak bardziej widzi mi się taka Omega pośród dzikiego zielska niż na równym terenie z wbitymi tujami, rabatkami, alejkami itd Elfir, jesli denerwuje Cię to co piszę, to lepiej odpuść - ja biorę pod uwagę istnienie różnorodnych upodobań. Uwierz mi to co robie jest kosekwntne i oparte na jasnych wzorcach. Umiem je przedstawić i mogą się podobac lub nie, Jesli jesteś ciekawa, proszę.
Inspiracja. Człowiek o potężnych pokładach (wiedzy, umiejętności, zdolności..) nazwijmy go "naukowiec". Ląduje w idylicznym, otoczeniu i ma do dyspozycji kosmiczną technologię. Musi przygotować sobie/rodzinie idealne miejsce do życia. Czy zacznie od równania terenu, ustawiania krzaków w rzędy i wieszania ozdób? Czy raczej ponazywa leżące tam kamienie, na górce ustawi krąg dla ognia a w cieniu plastikowe fotele.
Widziałem masę kopułek spieprzonych tradycyjnym detalem - szprosy, kamienne obwódki, ganki. Futuryzm to najlepsza furtka do minimalizmu (w kosmicznych formach nie miejsca na ozdoby). Piękno może wyrażać się w geniuszu konstrukcji a nie ornamencie.

----------


## MaciekTyr.

> Nie ma tanich i szybkich alternatyw (poza rynkiem wtórnym). Szybko jest tylko dla bogatych.


Wiara w tę zależność może być pomocna w konsekwentnym realizowaniu podjętej decyzji, ale nie jest dogmatyczna, np:

http://www.m3system.pl/
_Szybki w montażu – dom gotowy pod klucz w 2-3 miesiące
Bezkonkurencyjny cenowo – oszczędność nie tylko w budowie ale także w eksploatacji
Ekonomiczny i ekologiczny – są przyjazne środowisku, posiadają bardzo niskie zapotrzebowaniem na energię oszczędność do 85%_

----------


## MaciekTyr.

i jeszcze pewien przykład wskazujący, jak to jest z tymi cenami.
To czerwone krzesełko (wzór z lat 70-tych) zobaczyłem na żywo 5 lat temu na targach. Kosztowało 1500zł! Zatem dość kosztowny minimalizm  :wink:  Ponieważ ktoś je jednak kupował, ich cena zaczęła spadać i obecnie są po 240zł na Allegro http://allegro.pl/hoker-hokery-krzes...648296275.html co jest już ceną niższą od "klasyka". Myślę, że przy dystrybucji typu Ikea kosztowałoby ze 150zł
Nie ma zatem czegoś takiego jak kalkulacja na poziomie twórczym należy projektować efektywne projekty a cena będzie wypadkową gry rynkowej.

----------


## Elfir

> Izolacja zależy o grubości rdzenia


A ta grubość, rozumiem, za darmo jest i nie wlicza się w cene produktu? 




> ostatnio byłem w pewnej galerii handlowej i nie dostrzegłem tam grzyba. Kontenery budowlane, czy tak jak w Twoim linku - morskie można przywoływać nie jako materiał wyjściowy a jedynie genezę.


Akurat porównywanie do galerii, gdzie zawalają się dachy, spadają suity podwieszane nie jest najszczęsliwsze. Bo kojarzy się z bylejakością.




> Z tego powodu z użyciem tychże płyt buduje się wszystko, co ma być funkcjonalne a niedrogie - także posmodernistyczne galerie handlowe, markety i biurowce...


Ale nie buduje się w zasadzie domów. I wierz mi, że nie jest to wina niechęci ludzi do materiału. Tylko kosztów, które nie są niższe, chociaż tak ci się wydaje. Nie zrobiłeś kosztorysu, więc tylko gdybasz. Stal nie jest za darmo, a łączniki stalowe łączace płyty to mostki cieplne. 




> Przykład m3system pokazuje, że *da się taniej*


Problem w tym, że oferują tylko jeden typ domu - parterowy. A więc jest koniecznośc posiadania dostosowanej do niego, odpowiednio dużej działki. 
No i nie wiem czy są tanie. Niby to produkt systemowy, powtarzalny ale cennika żadnego nie znalazłam. A przecież nic tak nie zachęca klienta jak  wypisane wielkimi wołami dom za 1000 zł/m2 bez fundamentu. Dlatego dziwi mnie, że ceny nie ma, skoro mają juz jeden obiekt zrealizowany.
Gdyby były rzeczywiście w cenie niższej od murowanego o tym samym standarcie cieplnym i gdybym posiadała duża działkę byłaby to oferta, którą na pewno wnikliwie bym rozważyła.  
In minus na pewno byłby brak mozliwosci wieszania czegoś na ścianach. Nie wiem też czy strop utrzyma wiszącą lampę. 

Ja naprawdę chciałam swój dom zbudować szybko i szukałam systemów, które można byłoby zastosować. Ale żaden nie wychodził tanio lub porównywalnie z murowańcem.




> Domek zapowiada się fajny - szczęści, że nie musiałaś nawiązywac do tego obok. A rolę ozdobnych złoceń przejmują teraz ozdoby ze stali nierdzewnej.


Na ulicy są kostki z lat 70-tych i brak było MPZP, więc nawiązywaliśmy do kostek.

----------


## Elfir

> Ponieważ ktoś je jednak kupował, ich cena zaczęła spadać i obecnie są po 240zł na Allegro http://allegro.pl/hoker-hokery-krzes...648296275.html co jest już ceną niższą od "klasyka".



Cena na Allegro to chińskie podróbki oryginału prodkowanego przez Vitrę. 
Cena oryginału to w 99% koszt pomysłu, patentu i nadal wynosi ok 1500 zł.
Tak więc nie spadła cena orygniału z powodu większego popytu.

----------


## perm

Ja rozumiem i popieram ideę Maćka ale w przeciwieństwie do niego uważam że nie doczekamy się domków z marketu. Styropian niestety kojarzy się (słusznie czy nie, to inna historia) z najgorszą tandetą. Ja nie widzę chętnego który opracowałby system, wdrożył produkcję, rozreklamował i doczekał w dobrej kondycji finansowej aż sprzedaż rozwinie sie wystarczająco by firma mogła egzystować. Trudno nawet wyobrazić sobie jakie to musiałyby byc koszty. To nie jest tylko kwestia ścian, stropu i podłogi. To również, a może przede wszystkim zunifikowany i tani sposób wykańczania, instalacji, ogrzewania, podłóg itp. Kosmiczne zadanie.

----------


## MaciekTyr.

Elfir - zatem mam w domu tanią, chińską podróbę. Ponieważ ja za pomysł nie planuje pobierania 99%, to jest szansa, że Smart będzie równie tani.
Jutro piszę do wszystkich możliwych inwestorów przemysłowych, że jest dla nich tania alternatywa - murowanie. Od tej pory nawet Tesco będzie z cegieł a ja stanę się bogaty jako doradca.  :wink: 
Poszukam też namiaru na faceta co wymyślił to krzesełko i zapytam, czy obok projektów dostarczył kosztorys i prognozę cen na najbliższe lata.

m3system to 1700zł/m2 pod klucz, jak pamiętam przy monopolu na system. Czyli "z podróbami" będzie jeszcze taniej.

*Perm - uważam, że masz rację.* Zobacz moje pierwsze zdanie w tym temacie:
_Zakładam wątek pasjonacko-twórczy, który miałby stać się burzą mózgów na temat możliwości pomysłu, jak w tytule._ 
Cieszę się na konkretny głos  :welcome:

----------


## Elfir

Cóż, w okolicach Gądek, gdzie jest mnóstwo firm spedycyjnych, często widuję budynki biurowe murowane w technologii tradycyjnej (pustaki ceramiczne lub silikaty) obok hal z blachy. Prawdopodobnie dlatego, że utrzymanie i ogrzanie biura w budynku ze stali jest zbyt kosztowne.
O ile szeregowi pracownicy mogą sobie pracować w 10 stopniach powyżej zera zimą, tak dyrekcja chce mieć jednak ciepło.

Przykład: 

Raben i jego siedziba główna
http://otodom.pl/wiadomosci/nowe-inw...ia-id1837.html
HIT


A to już Śrem i fabryka BASF:

----------


## eniu

To fakt, że los spłatał nam figla, i z kagańcem na gębie nie było jak tworzyć tradycji.
Trochę mnie jednak przeraża kontenerowa tradycja blaszano styropianowa, choćby
miała kształt tego ładniutkiego czerwonego krzesełka. Polska to kraj w którym są
 duże szanse by futurystyczne projekty ujrzały światło dzienne. Fajnie by było, 
bo tradycja bywa nudna, warto ją ożywić  raz po raz.

----------


## Elfir

eniu - a forumowy robert skitek co buduje? dworek? 
 :smile:

----------


## MaciekTyr.

Nie - nie ogrzewanie jest powodem. W tej technologii buduje się nawet chłodnie. Gdyby mury były tańsze pociągnęliby nimi także magazyn. Mogę pokazać Ci siedziby biur nawet w pałacykach i mega-drogich konstrukcjach. Domy też będą powstawać w różnych standardach.

Moją "śmiałą" tezę o niższej cenie płyty obornickiej od ściany murowanej opieram na 3 obserwacjach:
1. Przegroda o budowie blacha powlekana-styropian-karton jest prawdopodobnie tańsza niż tynk-klej-siatka-klej-styropian-klej-cegły/bloczki-stelarz-płyta GK. szczególnie wliczając robociznę tej drugiej
2. Tam gdzie ma być tanio, kładą płytę
3. Widziałem montaż takiego systemu - wymagał 2 osób, drabiny, śrubokręta i kilku dni.

----------


## Elfir

Tylko dom nie może być konstrukcją tymczasową. Ściany z kartonu jednak to jest przegięcie. Przecież wpadnięcie przypadkiem na ścianę zrobi w niej dziurę.
Tani dom jest mały, wiec jednak jakieś meble będą pod ścianami zewnętrznymi i może być potrzeba wieszania czegoś na ścianach. Nie mówiac , że częstotliwośc obijania się o ściany jest dużo większa. 

Po co ci stelaż i płyty gk na cegłach i bloczkach? Przecież kładzie się tynki.


Ja nie budowałam z drewna (koszt podobny co murowańca) z powodu awersji do ścian z gk. Mam jedną taką ścianę w bloku i już mi podpadła (w porównaniu ze ścianami z bloczków gipsu).   :smile:

----------


## eniu

A ja bym chciał zbudować dworek. Nie pseudo...taki prawdziwy, tradycyjny, nieduży.

Lubie jeździć po Holandii. Tamtejsi architekci mają lekką rękę. Jest na czym
oko zawiesić. Ale mieszkać bym chciał w dworku...

----------


## marynata

Budowa z płyt obornickich nie jest tania,można podejrzeć u producentów różnych pawilonów na allegro.
Poza tym myślę że nie przejdzie coś takiego w naszym prawie budowlanym,żeby budynek z takiej płyty nie posiadał konstrukcji stalowej(drogo).Domków o konstrukcji stalowej w sprzedaży jest masa,przecież nie sprzedają w takiej formie dlatego żeby pomnożyć specjalnie koszty.
I jeszcze jedna rzecz-od 2015 roku najprawdopodobniej będzie obowiązek wytwarzania energii w jakimś procencie z odnawialnych zródeł - czyli wymogi energetyczne zwiększają się,co pociągnie za sobą wyższe w tym względzie wymagania klienta.
Wydaje mi się że nie można odkryć czegoś nowego w zakresie materiałów które są już x lat na rynku i zostały prześwietlone na wylot przez tysiące zainteresowanych producentów.
Co innego gdyby to był jakiś nowatorski pomysł,nowa technologia,najlepiej nowy zupełnie materiał.

A co do przykładu krzeseł-chyba mało Maciek zaglądasz do dzienników budów,krzesło jakie pokazałeś może nie jest aż tak powtarzalne w polskich domach jak te które są na drugim zdjęciu,ale nie jest to żadna odkrywcza czy zaskakująca na tym forum forma - te krzesła ma wielu forumowiczów-te i wiele innych im podobnych.
Gdyby mieli je wszyscy,wtedy stałyby się "oklepane"i jako wzór dobrego gustu i smaku pokazywalibyśmy te drugie  :wink:  
"Moda"kręci się kołem,wciąż powracamy do form sprzed lat,potem stają się nudne,bierzemy następne i tak w kółko.Bo nic nie można w tym zakresie nowego wymyślić.
A człowiek z natury potrzebuje w swoim życiu zmian.

----------


## nydar

Maciek próbuje przełamać przyzwyczajenia ,,budowlane' a to jest najgorszy wróg nowego.Elfir autorytatywnie stwierdza,że dom szkieletowy cenowo = dom ceramiczny.Ja wiem,że dom szkieletowy pasywny można wybudować do 2000PLN/m2.Dlaczego więc zakładacie,że ta idea jest nierealna.Rozwój technologii postępuje tak szybko,że to co jest nowoczesne przy rozpoczęciu budowy ceramicznego domu ,na zakończenie jest przestarzałe.

----------


## marynata

2000 tyś przecież ludzie stawiają murowane i też chwalą że pasywniaki.
A wątek kręci się wokół tego żeby nie było tylko szybciej,ale i dużo taniej.

----------


## nydar

Nieźle .Podaj przepis.Zrewolucjonizujesz rynek budowlany.

----------


## MaciekTyr.

Tynk na bloczkach jest jeszcze droższy niż GK. Karton nie ma być ścinaną, tylko ostatnią jej warstwą - dokladnie tak jak jest nią w płycie gipsowo-kartonowej. Tak wadą GK i płyty wasrswowej jest problem z wieszaniem, jednak GK schodzi masowo

Nydar - a zobacz, że w kopułce nie byłoby nawet szkieletu! Jeden człowiek pisze do mnie, bo właśnie wdraża taki system kopuł (podobno m3system go męczą, bo uważają, że to ich patent - jednak moje zgłoszenie było wcześniej). Zatem niewykluczone, że kopułki powstaną, ale Perm poczynił bolesne i słuszne uwagi i szanse na tanią masówkę są nikłe. A szkoda, bo chciałbym doczekać momentu, analogicznego do powstania masowej produkcji butów - wtedy stały się one dobrem szerokodostępnym. Dziś budownictwo jednorodzinne jest w fazie szewców, rzemiosła i dziergania na wymiar - ten sposób (jak i szewcy) pozostanie, jako droższa awangarda. Pozostaną też pasjonaci-majsterkowie, ale czemu nie pomarzyć o domkach z marketu? Syntetyczne i zespolone materiały będą coraz doskonalsze i tańsze a praca coraz droższa - myślę, że to kwestia czasu.

----------


## qubic

> Lekceważąc ludzi i podstawy psychologii nigdy nie stworzysz niczego przydatnego, uzytecznego i praktycznego.


Elfir to jest złota myśl.

----------


## Elfir

nydar - mój "autorytaryzm" w tej kwestii wynika z czytania doświadczeń z budowy innych ludzi na forum.
Ja wcale nie zaprzeczam, że budownictwo szkieletowe się nie rozwija, ale na razie zaporą jest cena wysokiej jakości drewna.
Bo czytam też wątki o kołatkach ("korniki") w źle zabezpieczonej więźbie z taniego drewna. 
Dlatego to budownictwo jest tanie w krajach, gdzie jest dostęp do lasów dalekiej północy: Kanada, Stany, Norwegia, Finlandia itd.
Tak więc, wierzę, że da się zbudowac taniej niż murowańca, ale obawiam się, czy jakość (wytrzymałość, trwałość) będzie podobna?
Raczej stawiałabym na dom z bala, jako trwały.

**** 
Nawiązując do amerykańskieg budownictwa i zachwalanej jego prostoty i unifikacji elewacji. Z cyklu reportaży o budownictwie amerykańskim zamieszczonym w Muratorze wynika, że Amerykanie indywidualizują swoje domy, kiedy tylko ich na to stać. Tylko biedniejsi mieszkają w jednakowych. 
Klasa średnia za wszelką cenę stara się się upodobnić elewacje swoich domów do murowanych i "europejskich". Dokładają okładziny elewacyjne udające kamień lub cegłę oraz inne ozdoby.
Jak ktoś oglądał "Extreme Makeover" to wie, ze ich szkieletowe domki dla niezamożnych mają okres trwałości krótszy niż kredyt. Grzyb, termity sa na porządku dziennym.

----------


## Elfir

> Nieźle .Podaj przepis.Zrewolucjonizujesz rynek budowlany.


Przepis podał Maciek, tylko składniki sa "na oko", więc nie wiadomo, czy "potrawa" wyjdzie i będzie zjadliwa  :smile: 

Chciałam uściślić przepis, ale okazało się, że Maciek tylko teoretyzuje, ale nigdy jej nie ugotował  :smile:

----------


## Elfir

> Tynk na bloczkach jest jeszcze droższy niż GK.


Nie wiem jakim cudem?
płyta k-g: http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...82yt-g-k/page5
tynk: http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...a-tynki/page13

----------


## nydar

Mimo wszystko powielasz forumową wiedzę .Kołatka to nie to samo co kornik.Grzyb sam nie wyrośnie tylko trzeba mu pomóc,a potrafimy to doskonale,poprzez wrodzone skąpstwo.Termity dotyczą trochę innych klimatów.Prosta obróbka termiczna i mechaniczna,zabezpiecza drewno przed pasożytami i ogniem.Kto powiedział,że drewno nadje się do budownictwa na Florydzie,Polskie drewno jest dobre,tylko należy je odpowiednio,zgodnie ze sztuką przygotować.Maciek.kopułki na bazie drewnianych konstrukcji łukowych ,powlekanych .... toż to dwa w jednym .Materiał konstrukcyjny i izolacja .
Dom z marketu.Ten slogan nie przemawia do mnie.Market=badziewie.Takie mam skojarzenie.Dlaczego producent kontenerowych elementów domu(też brzydkie słowo) nie mógł by rozprowadzać swojego produktu bezpośrednio do odbiorcy?

----------


## marynata

Mnie teraz tynki cw pod malowanie,z moim materiałem wyszły niecałe 20 pln za metr-myślę że kg byłby droższy.




> Syntetyczne i zespolone materiały będą coraz doskonalsze i tańsze


Ha,a czy pomyślałeś o całym lobby budownictwa tradycyjnego?

----------


## Elfir

> Kołatka to nie to samo co kornik.


 :bash: 
Jak myślisz, dlaczego słowo "kornik" ujęłam w cudzysłów?
Po prostu niektórzy czytelnicy mogą nie wiedzieć co to sa "kołatki", dlatego dodałam w nawiasie słowo, które ich naprowadzi.




> Grzyb sam nie wyrośnie tylko trzeba mu pomóc,a potrafimy to doskonale,poprzez wrodzone skąpstwo.


Czy ty przeczytałeś ostatni mój post czy całą dyskusję? 
Pisałam o problemach z wentylacją w domach mieszkalnych kontenerowych i wynikającej stąd wilgoci i grzybie.




> Termity dotyczą trochę innych klimatów.Prosta obróbka termiczna i mechaniczna,zabezpiecza drewno przed pasożytami i ogniem.


Masz rację - w końcu pisałam o tanim budownictwie amerykańskim a nie polskim, prawda?
Nawet specjalnie odzieliłam ten tekst gwiazdkami, bo nie odnosił się do twojej wypowiedzi tylko do wcześniejszej dyskusji o tanim amerykańskim budownictwie szkieletowym.




> Kto powiedział,że drewno nadje się do budownictwa na Florydzie


Ja wspominałam Kanadę, Skandynawię a USA to przecież nie tylko Floryda, ale i Alaska - drewno z drzew klimatu umiarkowanego, rosnących w niskich temperaturach, ma wyższa wytrzymałość, gdyż ułożenie słoi jest bardziej gęste.

Co czytam artykuł porównujący murowańca z kanadyjczykiem, wynika z niego, że cena różni sie *"nieznacznie"* na korzyść kanadyjczyka. Dlaczego mam w prawie tej samej cenie mieć drewno z kruchymi płytami gk zamiast ścian, a nie solidne mury? Co innego, gdyby to były róznice rzędu 30-40%. Wówczas wady mozna tolerować.

----------


## MaciekTyr.

tynki tańsze - no, tylko z uwagą _"za takie pieniądze masz czas się pobawić i naprawdę wylizać te ściany."_ Ale się nie upieram, tynkowałem kilka lat temu - sama widzisz, jak szybko się zmienia, więc mowa o kalkulacji czegos niewdrożonego jest nie na miejscu.

Nasze babki miały robociznę praktycznie gratis (opierała się na zapale i/lub alkoholu), koszt oznaczał materiał. Dziś za postawienie bloczka musimy zapłacić +/- tyle co koszt  tegoż bloczka (poprawiaj mnie Elfir) i zależność ta będzie coraz szybciej szła w tym jednym kierunku. Za kilka lat najdroższym składnikiem kosztu będzie robocizna.

*Z całą pewnością*
Murowanie nie jest najekonomiczniejszą metodą a priori
Prefabrykacja odgrywać będzie stopniowo coraz większe znaczenie

*Prawdopodobnie*
Aktywni Forumowicze (w tym Elfir) sięgają po rozwiązania, które na dany moment są najefektywniejszym a jednocześnie sprawdzonym rozwiązaniem (i ten post wcale nie stanowi krytyki dla ich zasadnych decyzji)
Podobnie jak miało to miejsce w przypadku odzieży, butów, pojazdów, piecy, drzwi, okien i bram - produkcja fabryczna wypierać będzie rzemiosło, okazując się tańszą a często i solidniejszą. Dotyczyć to będzie "systemów mieszkalnych", czego wstępem były lacorbusieroskie bloki i przyjdzie czas na domki.
Rozwiązania takie będą różnorodne i żadne z nich nie będzie dokładnie tym co pokazałem, bo tworzyć je będzie kompetentny sztab ludzi w różnych krajach.

*Mam trochę nadzieję*
Że to co robię choć trochę przyczyni się do tych fajnych zmian a futuryzm stanie się stylem praktycznym a nie awangardowym

----------


## bajanadjembe

> Przepis podał Maciek, tylko składniki sa "na oko", więc nie wiadomo, czy "potrawa" wyjdzie i będzie zjadliwa 
> 
> Chciałam uściślić przepis, ale okazało się, że Maciek tylko teoretyzuje, ale nigdy jej nie ugotował



Bo Maciek, chyba "gotuje" z niewłaściwych składników, i pewnie to potrawa dla... no właśnie dla kogo... skoro sam wyznaje:



> (...) Nie lubię (...) archtektektury dla ludu. 
> (...)Chodzi przecież o produkcję masową i markety. (...) 
> .


Może więc o "karmę" dla zwierzaków chodzi. (W budynkach inwentarskich się sprawdza)

----------


## MaciekTyr.

_Dla ludu_ - znaczy jedno dla wszystkich, taki miał być garbus i maluch. A teraz są dworki. No nie lubię i już. Natomiast produkcja seryjna dotyczy mnóstwa rzeczy które b. cenię, także pokazanego krzesła, butów i auta, którym jeżdżę. Nie, nie planuję mpzp na kopułki i zakazu stosowania czerwonej dachówki.

Nydar - pewnie, że dystrybucja to już nie moja sprawa. "Z marketu" to dla mnie pewien synonim - dostępności, ceny, ale też odejścia od tego co mnie np. irytuje - wiary w długowieczność. Twoje słowa i większość wątków ukazują jak szybko nieaktualne (a ja dodam - bezwartościowe) stają się rozwiązania, które na dziś uważamy za doskonałe. Wiara w mury, w dom dla pokoleń jest życzeniowa. Niestety też bardzo kosztowna i nie mówię tu tylko o pieniądzach. Dawniej w posagu brało się pierzynę i łyżeczki. Dziś łyżeczki kupuje się za parę zł bo nim się zużyją to i tak większość poginie. Nie mówiąc o typach jak ja, co na swoje 40 urodziny (miałem wczoraj, było fajnie) rozdają tekturowe tacki. 

O tu jest człowiek od kopułek http://www.okraglydomek.pl/index.html obiecałem, że nie wezmę grosza za wdrożenie, tylko kurcze mogły by być bardziej sci-fi.. po co wykusze na okna, jak każde koło licuje ze sferą i warto to wykorzystać

----------


## bajanadjembe

> tynki tańsze - no, tylko z uwagą _"za takie pieniądze masz czas się pobawić i naprawdę wylizać te ściany."_ (...)


No widzisz, blaszak by pewnie nie wytrzymał.




> Podobnie jak miało to miejsce w przypadku odzieży, butów, pojazdów, piecy, drzwi, okien i bram - produkcja fabryczna wypierać będzie rzemiosło, okazując się tańszą a często i solidniejszą. Dotyczyć to będzie "systemów mieszkalnych", czego wstępem były lacorbusieroskie bloki i przyjdzie czas na domki.


Przecież ty piszesz o "ruchomościach". A dom to nieruchomość. Czy taki dom marketowy też będzie można zareklamować i wymienić, jak kiepskie buty, i czy wybór w tych domkach będzie taki jak w fasonach butów?. Jakie będą warunki gwarancji?

Moim zdaniem prędzej wszystko zadziała, jak zbudujesz "centrum hotelowe" z takich kopułek, abo "miasteczko studenckie", domki pod wynajem. Do pomieszkania przez jakiś czas tylko.




> *Mam trochę nadzieję*
> Że to co robię choć trochę przyczyni się do tych fajnych zmian a futuryzm stanie się stylem praktycznym a nie awangardowym


Futuryzm kojarzy mi się z odjechanymi formami i materiałami, kosmiczną technologią. Nie blachą i styropianem. To też inna wytrzymałość, inne koszty, inna cena. 
Ja tam nie wykluczam, że ludzie będa mieszkać kiedyś... nie na Ziemi.

----------


## bajanadjembe

> (...) swoje 40 urodziny (miałem wczoraj, było fajnie) (...).


Najlepsze życzenia urodzinowe, więc. I takiego entuzjazmu do końca!

----------


## perm

> ...
> Nawiązując do amerykańskieg budownictwa i zachwalanej jego prostoty i unifikacji elewacji. Z cyklu reportaży o budownictwie amerykańskim zamieszczonym w Muratorze wynika, że Amerykanie indywidualizują swoje domy, kiedy tylko ich na to stać. Tylko biedniejsi mieszkają w jednakowych. 
> Klasa średnia za wszelką cenę stara się się upodobnić elewacje swoich domów do murowanych i "europejskich". Dokładają okładziny elewacyjne udające kamień lub cegłę oraz inne ozdoby.
> Jak ktoś oglądał "Extreme Makeover" to wie, ze ich szkieletowe domki dla niezamożnych mają okres trwałości krótszy niż kredyt. Grzyb, termity sa na porządku dziennym.


Bo też i domek z marketu ma byc tani i dla niezbyt zasobnej grupy przeznaczony.

Nie bardzo wierzę w domki ze styro. Raz, że to takie "nic", powietrze zamknięte w odrobinie plastiku (co z akustycznością?), dwa, "kopułki" mają oczywiste ograniczenia w postaci choćby rozpiętości i obciążalności stropu (co z piętrem?).

Planując dom marketowy, ewentualny producent musiałby rozwiązać kilka problemów. Proponuję zająć sie nimi, bo to pozwoli na sprecyzowanie rozwiązań (o ile takie sie znajdą.)

Zacznijmy może od posadowienia.
Domek marketowy z założenia musi być lekki na tyle by nie potrzebował fundamentów. Posadowiony na bloczkach lub czymś podobnym (wbijane mini pale?), wzniesiony nad powierzchnię gruntu bo to eliminuje konieczność stosowania odwodnienia.

Podłoga takiego domku to powinna być płyta o powtarzalnych wymiarach, zaizolowana od spodu, zawierająca np rurki do ogrzewania podłogowego i na krawędziach rynienki do poprowadzenia instalacji wodnej i elektrycznej. Rurki CO i inne powinny łączyć sie ze sobą przy składaniu płyt w jedną całość. Powierzchnia powinna być gotowa do położenia dowolnej wykładziny lub też już fabrycznie wykończona.

Ściany muszą być lekkie o bardzo dobrej izolacji termicznej i akustycznej (jak to połączyć nie wiem). Konstrukcja powinna umozliwiać montaz bez wyspecjalizowanych narzędzi lub z ich niewielkim udziałem, lekkim dźwigiem. Muszą być na tyle wytrzymałe by przenieść ciężar stropu. W scianach muszą być zintegrowane instalacje wodne, elektryczne i kanalizacyjne albo też pzostawione miejsce na nie z możliwością szybkiego montażu. Sciany wykończone na gładko, nie wymagane prace "mokre" typu szpachlowanie, gotowe pod tapetę lub farbę. 

Strop w zależności od funkcji cięższy lub lżejszy, najlepiej by dało się w tym celu zastosować elementy podłogowe.

Dach w postaci paneli samonośnych z pokryciem (raczej wyklucza to ciężką dachówkę).

Dostęp do kanalizacji lub też kontenerowa oczyszczalnia na kilka domków (taniej wychodzi).

Ogrzewanie np PC również na kilka domków.

Oczywiście można sobie wyobrazić domek skonstruowany na podobnych zasadach ale w wersji gotowych modułów podłoga - ściana - strop, składanych później w większe pomieszczenie ale tu dojdą jeszcze koszty i mozliwości (szerokość dojazdu) transportu i dźwigu.

To pomysł bardzo tradycyjny. W zaawansowanej wersji mógłby umozliwiać indywidualizację projektów przez dodawanie elementów zewnętrznych również prefabrykowanych w postaci ganków czy zdobień. Takie domki zewnętrznie niczym nie różniłyby sie od "zwykłych"

Możemy też pomyśleć o wersjach opartych na innych technologiach, np forma wypełniana na budowie izolacyjną pianką.

----------


## MaciekTyr.

Dzięki za życzenia  :big grin: 
Futuryzm ma szanse, bo dzięki kinu jest już identyfikowany (podoba nam się to co już widzieliśmy) a jego złożenie to właśnie bezkompromisowość w wykorzystaniu efektywnej formy (nie można pozwolić sobie by  latać w kosmos z balastem ozdóbek, czy hołdować tradycji).

Podział na ruchmości i nieruchomości staje się sztuczny i jest szkodliwy. My naprawdę myślimy o domu w kategoriach "ile postoi" a w podswiadomości mamy bajki o świnkach itp. Jeśli wbijesz w mokry beton szpadel to postoi i 100 lat, czy staje się nieruchomością? Chodzi raczej o wartość, która w czasach, gdy dom tworzyły w 90% mury (cegły), była trwała. Dziś gołe mury to nawet nie 20% wartości a ich obecność nawet nie jest konieczna - są tylko podpórką do znacznie wazniejszych i drozszych warstw zewn. i wewnętrznych. 
Liczę się z tym, że dom może nieść także wartość emocjonalną - rodowy pałacyk, zabytek, ale to jest zabawa dla ludzi zamożnych, dla których takie nakłady są tylko częścią konsumpcji. W sytuacji kredytu trwałość domu powinna być rozpatrywana tylko jako strumień kosztów i obojętne czy chodzi o okresową modernizacje tradycyjnej elewacji, czy o wymianę panela ściennego kopuły - wybrać powinniśmy to co tańsze. Najdroższe auta są trwalsze, ale jednak ich eksploatacja jest kosztowniejsza - nie warto brać ich na długi kredyt, ale można pozwolić sobie, gdy nie wiemy na co wydać nadwyżki.

----------


## MaciekTyr.

Perm dzięki - kilka rzeczy przydatnych (np. centralna inst grzewcza). Kończę właśnie kolejny pomysł i uwzględnię i te wskazówki.

Celnie wskazałeś problemy kopuły - strop i powierzchnia. Własnie one były celem wynalazku - węzła łączącego kilka, parterowych obiektów, czyli 2-5, pow 100-250m2 akurat na domek. Dach rozwiązuje się sam. Ekustyka poniekąd też, bo kopułki nie stykaja się ścianami (chyba, że chodzi o chałasy zewnetrzne)

----------


## perm

> Perm dzięki - kilka rzeczy przydatnych (np. centralna inst grzewcza). Kończę właśnie kolejny pomysł i uwzględnię i te wskazówki.
> 
> Celnie wskazałeś problemy kopuły - strop i powierzchnia. Własnie one były celem wynalazku - węzła łączącego kilka, parterowych obiektów, czyli 2-5, pow 100-250m2 akurat na domek. Dach rozwiązuje się sam. Ekustyka poniekąd też, bo kopułki nie stykaja się ścianami (chyba, że chodzi o chałasy zewnetrzne)


Wypisałem warunki które moim zdaniem musi spełnić producent by dom był rzeczywiście tani. Przeanalizuj kopułki pod tym kątem. Co z posadowieniem? Co z podłogą? Co z instalacjami? Co z wykończeniem ścian i sufitów? Oczywistą zaletą kopułek jest brak tradycyjnej więźby i w związku z tym jednolitość konstrukcji ścian i dachu. Na pewno zmniejsza to koszty ale czy to przypadkiem nie jest jedyna zaleta tej technologii?

----------


## MaciekTyr.

zaletą jest jeszcze niski stosunek pow/objetości, brak mostków, rozkład cięzaru (warunki atmosferyczne) i to co ciągle podkreślam a bywa pomijane - bezobsługowa forma. Poprzez wyeksponowany konstruktywizm ma być odporna na istotny, eksploatacyjny składnik kosztowy - modernizacje wyglądu. Poza tym nie pachnie tandetą, jak byłoby w przypadku formy  udającej tradycyjną a wykonanej w technologii taniej i powtarzalnej (bo wyobraźmy sobie to plastikowe krzesło udające np. drewno)

Instalacje w ściankach działowych i wzdłóż łączników. W salonie (brak ścianek) zostaje wylewka, ale może być też pas przyścienny. Usadowienie polega na wylewce z okrągłym kołnierzem. Jeśli ktoś lubi bezwładność termiczną, musi wpuścić głębiej termo-izolację
Ściany miały być z 3 powtarzalnych płyt warstwowych ze styropianowym rdzeniem. Mozliwa jest też inna technologia. Powłoka zewnętrzna-dystans-karton, wszystko z systemowych, powtarzalnych kawałków. Następnie wtrysk piany nierozpierającej: http://ociepleniapoddaszy-bialystok.pl/

----------


## perm

Jak już pogrzebać w sieci to okazuje się że idea marketowego domku nie jest ani nowa ani specjalnie niezwykła. Są nawet producenci takowych. Raczej nie dziwi fakt że większość z nich to firmy chińskie. Np taka: http://innovaecobuildingsystem.com/ Tę wybrałem bo deklarują że koszt ich domu (w USA) nie przekracza 250 USD za 1 m. powierzchni użytkowej. To spełniałoby założenie domu budżetowego. Niestety zdjęcia pokazuja raczej baraki ale są tam też projekty które dają nadzieję że dom z takich elementów nie będzie wyglądem różnił sie od "zwykłych" domów. Technologia bardziej niz tradycyjna czyli panele z EPS w środku plus OSB na zewnątrz. Stropy i podłogi to przestrzenne dzwigary, zdaje się stalowe pokryte taką samą zdaje się płytą.. Czas montażu całości ok 7 dni. 100 m domek za ok 100 tyś. Domek faktycznie z niczego.  Raczej to przygnębiający przykład, daleki od moich wyobrażeń o nowoczesnej technologii umozliwiającej postawienie domku lekkiego, ladnego, ciepłego i wyciszonego za stosunkowo małą cenę.

----------


## MaciekTyr.

Dlatego wiele zależy od dobrego projektu - u mnie naprawdę nie ma miejsca na udziwnienia ("dziwactwo" wynika z uproszczeń) a elementów składowych jest mniej niż u Chińczyków. No i chyba design mniej przygnębiający.
Zastanawiałem się jeszcze nad samą rolą marketu i wydaje mi się, że w tych warunkach to nie tylko symbol, ale faktyczna możliwość wniesienia wartości dodanej po ich stronie. Ludzie w dużej części skłonni są do nietuzinkowości, jednak w ramach uznania jej za "normalną". mały przykład - leginsy; są dość odważnym strojem ukazującym detale anatomiczne, czy wypada taki załozyć? Jeśli tylko sprzedają to w markecie, to czemu nie? Przecież jest to "normalne ubranie". Gdyby jednak dostępne były jedynie przez "wyspecjalizowane firmy"... no, to już śliska sprawa i ryzyko przytyków.
Moja znajoma na widok kopułek powiedziała, że fajne, ale takie osiedla zamieszkiwać musieliby jacyś sekciarze, czy inni. Mało kto chce wystawiac się poza przyjęty nawias, jednak kupić sobie domek w markecie, to przecież nie fo pa, a że "takie teraz wzory nowoczesne wymyślają..." Do przezycia.

----------


## eniu

Market a nie "market" o którym wcześniej pisałeś, nic nie wniesie do pomysłu. 
I tak będziesz musiał podać im wszystko na tacy i spełniać ich zachcianki, 
finansując z własnej kieszeni przedsięwzięcie. Przy tak poważnym i 
wymagającym wielopłaszczyznowego działania pomyśle/biznesie, lepiej
związać się z kimś bardziej przyjaznym i spróbować sprzedawać bezpośrednio,
albo samemu udawać jakiś market...

----------


## perm

Tak mogłaby wyglądać budowa "domku z marketu":
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KN8mvhzX9No&feature=related
Nie wiem jak z ceną ale zdaje się prace wykonczeniowe również będą ograniczone do minimum a to, moim zdaniem bardzo ważna cecha takiego domku. Są w Polsce firmy oferujące podobne rozwiązania ale ceny są kosmiczne i zupełnie do idei nie pasujące.

Sorry Maciek że nie piszę o tychnologiach "kopułkowych" ale nikt na świecie czegoś podobnego zdaje się nie oferuje. Poza tym te ściany z powietrza... King Bruce Lee i dziura gotowa.

----------


## MaciekTyr.

Tak właśnie stawia się budynki z płyty obornickiej. Przy czym z uwagi na mniejszą wielkość elementów wystarczają dwie osoby. Przy konstrukcjach parterowych nie wymaga dźwigu. Ceny są niski, ale z racji utartych konotacji, system zarezerwowany jest do zastosowań firmowych.

A kopułki funkcjonują - w USA zwykle jako szkielet drewniany (tzw. Fulera) - z trójącików. 
http://www.naturalspacesdomes.com/
W Japonii jest system styropianowych, bez szkieletu.
http://www.i-domehouse.com/

Tu przykład rodzimy - mam wrażenie, że przywiązanie do tradycji ciąży tej idei:
https://encrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com/i...KCnhwjArbjiUQQ

----------


## an-bud

> Tak właśnie stawia się budynki z płyty obornickiej. Przy czym z uwagi na mniejszą wielkość elementów wystarczają dwie osoby. Przy konstrukcjach parterowych nie wymaga dźwigu. Ceny są niski, ale z racji utartych konotacji, system zarezerwowany jest do zastosowań firmowych.



....tak i płyta obornicka jest konstrukcją samonośną :cool:  jak się to ma do kontenera, to jest cały (prawie) budynek więc dzwig jest potrzebny.
Najważniejszy jest mylący temat Systemowy dom z supermarketu? a tu chodzi tylko o kontenerowy dom marketowy, na dom z tematu raczej bym miał pomysła.... i podstawa - koszty???

edit. na początek koszt materiału

----------


## MaciekTyr.

W tym powyżej pisałem akurat nie o kontenerach a o konstrukcjach szkieletowych z płyty obornickiej; widać je jako kwiaciarnie, zieleniaki, magazyny, markety... galerie handlowe. 
słowa "kontenery" uzylem (dość pochopnie) dla scharakteryzowania pomysłu 1, temat ma poruszyć różne mozliwości i bardzo jestem ciekaw Twoich. najbliżej realizacji są kopułki - mam kontakt z osoba, która konstruuje właśnie urządzenie do ich produkcji.

----------


## perm

> ....tak i płyta obornicka jest konstrukcją samonośną jak się to ma do kontenera, to jest cały (prawie) budynek więc dzwig jest potrzebny.
> Najważniejszy jest mylący temat Systemowy dom z supermarketu? a tu chodzi tylko o kontenerowy dom marketowy, na dom z tematu raczej bym miał pomysła.... i podstawa - koszty???
> 
> edit. na początek koszt materiału


Faktycznie, przynajmniej ja dałem sie zapędzic w pułapkę niskiej ceny. To wprost prowadzi do chińskich baraków z najtańszej płyty typu "sandwich". Dom z marketu wcale nie musiałby być tani i tandetny. Tu pojawia sie problem o którym an-bud napisałeś. Jaki to jest dom z marketu?
Idea jest pociągająca ale co to oznacza? Kierowanie sie tylko kryterium ceny prowadzi wprost do baraku.
Dom marketowy to chyba taki który kupimy w dużym stopniu gotowy w markecie. Chyba nie musi być koniecznie tani ale czymś przyciągać musi.

- powtarzalnością projektów a w związku z tym skróceniem procedur?
- modułową budową pozwalającą na kształtowanie przestrzeni zależne od potrzeb oraz na ewentualne zmiany?
- lekką konstrukcją umożliwiającą bezproblemowy transport?
- dużym stopniem wykończenia w celu uniknięcia najbardziej czaso i finansowo chłonnych prac typu tynkowanie, ocieplanie, pokrycie dachu i jego konstrukcja,  gładzie, malowanie, instalacje? Może też zamiat tego zastosowanie technologii przyspieszających tego typu prace?
- co jeszcze?

----------


## eniu

Bezproblemowy w zasadzie był transport ciężkich płyt z fabryk domów. 
Ideą nie była tu jednak "taniość", lecz możliwość penalizacji w jednym
miejscu. Pozwalało to na większą kontrolę jakości w rozpasanym jakościowo
budownictwie socjalistycznym, przy dobrej organizacji, rosło również 
tempo budowy.

W Niemczech dom piętrowy z modułów szkieletowych, stawia się w 3 dni.
Ale tam inaczej wygląda pojęcie "taniości" niż u nas...Wystarczy dwoje 
mających przeciętną pracę, by się w coś takiego zabawić.

----------


## MaciekTyr.

Na cenę nie składają się głownie warstwy ściany; w bardzo dużym stopniu składa się na nią mentalność. Chodzi o to, że w warunkach ceramicznego budownictwa indywidualnego ulegamy (świadomie lub nie) presji dotrzymania standardom. Podejrzewam, że nawet połowa kosztów może mieć związek nie tyle z funkcjonalnością, co z obowiązującą estetyką. Z drugiej strony, korzyść skali + konkurencja powodują, że rzeczy modne szybko tanieją - typowa żaluzja jest tańsza niż nietypowa firanka, choć budowa wskazuje, że powinno być odwrotnie (i byłoby gdyby ta nietypowa firanka weszła w standard).
Korzyść zatem będzie podwójna jeśli funkcjonalne i praktyczne rozwiązanie weszłoby jako masowe. Tu dochodzimy do podstawowego czynnika - wzornictwa na tyle efektywnego i efektownego za razem, by mogło ono wykształcić postawę niemodyfikowalnej akceptacji. Na zasadzie - ten model mi odpowiada. Modułowość jest furtką do zmian, ale zmian funkcjonalnych.

----------


## eniu

> Na cenę nie składają się głownie warstwy ściany; w bardzo dużym stopniu składa się na nią mentalność. Chodzi o to, że w warunkach ceramicznego budownictwa indywidualnego ulegamy (świadomie lub nie) presji dotrzymania standardom. Podejrzewam, że nawet połowa kosztów może mieć związek nie tyle z funkcjonalnością, co z obowiązującą estetyką. Z drugiej strony, korzyść skali + konkurencja powodują, że rzeczy modne szybko tanieją - typowa żaluzja jest tańsza niż nietypowa firanka, choć budowa wskazuje, że powinno być odwrotnie (i byłoby gdyby ta nietypowa firanka weszła w standard).
> Korzyść zatem będzie podwójna jeśli funkcjonalne i praktyczne rozwiązanie weszłoby jako masowe. Tu dochodzimy do podstawowego czynnika - wzornictwa na tyle efektywnego i efektownego za razem, by mogło ono wykształcić postawę niemodyfikowalnej akceptacji. Na zasadzie - ten model mi odpowiada. Modułowość jest furtką do zmian, ale zmian funkcjonalnych.


Mówiąc o cenie, trzeba jeszcze coś uwzględnić. Warto o tym pamiętać, porównując technologie z rożnych stron świata. Najprościej można to wyjaśnić posługując się ceną benzyny. Litr tego nektaru, kosztując tyle samo w Polsce i tyle samo w Niemczech ma dla mieszkańców tych krajów zdecydowanie inną wartość. 
Co do standardów. Zdecydowanie wolę ulegać standardom ścian ceramicznych niż zmuszających mnie do WM ścian plastikowych...

----------


## MaciekTyr.

Nie ma już ścian ceramicznych. Obecne normy przenikalności cieplnej wymagałyby 130cm grubości, a wystarczy 13 cm styropianu lub 7 poliuretanu ("plastiki"). Plastik jest nieunikniony a ceramika to (niekonieczny) dodatek. Stanowiąc jedynie kilka % bariery termicznej i jedynie cześciowe funkcje nośne pełnią rolę wykończenia wewnętrznego.

----------


## an-bud

> Nie ma już ścian ceramicznych. Obecne normy przenikalności cieplnej wymagałyby 130cm grubości, a wystarczy 13 cm styropianu lub 7 poliuretanu ("plastiki"). Plastik jest nieunikniony a ceramika to (niekonieczny) dodatek. Stanowiąc jedynie kilka % bariery termicznej i jedynie cześciowe funkcje nośne pełnią rolę wykończenia wewnętrznego.


MIZERNE OCIEPLENIE 

troszkę było http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ni-ciepły-dom

średnia stolarnia przygotuje elementy, a troszkę rozgarnięta ekipa złoży to w jeden dzień SSO na wcześniej wykonanym fundamencie

----------


## Elfir

Jeśli chodzi tylko o szybkość montażu a nie koszt budowy, to na Muratorze był filmik "na żywo" o montażu domu szkieletowego w 48 godzin chyba.

----------


## MaciekTyr.

Właśnie kończę kolejną propozycję na "marketowi domek".
Konstrukcja. Ma być tanio, więc konstrukcja jest decydująca. Żadnych manierycznych ugięć i wypustów, "klocek" to też nie ideał, bo musi mieć bardzo sztywny szkielet nośny. Za to samonośne są łuki, do wymodelowania efektywnej bryły wystarczą nam... dwa.
To jest "piłka tenisowa" zrobiona z płaskiej blachy:




A to system mieszkalny o pow. 90m2 bazujący na takiej bryle, wykonany w technologii paneli warstwowych.

 

Zaproponowana bryła w zasadzie jest samonośna. Konstrukcja to 2 płaszczyzny ugięte w łuki (jednak przeszklenia wymagają już nośnych obramowań). Konstrukcja mogłaby składać się z połaci jednorodnych, jale bardziej ekonomiczne wydaje się zastosowanie systemowych paneli, o wymiarach (1-3m) umożliwiających łatwy transport i ręczny montaż.

Elementy byłyby produkowane seryjnie-maszynowo. Przykład umożliwia ustawienie jednostki o pow. 90m2 wewnątrz której, w dowolnej technologii umieszczamy ściany działowe, one też (+wylewka) posłużą do rozprowadzenia instalacji, choć same panele zewnętrzne też mogą zawierać przypodłogowy kanał technologiczny na całej długości. System wyposażony byłby w kanały wentylacyjne i kominowe, drzwi zewnętrzne (push to open) oraz panel oświetlenia zewnętrznego.
Przykładowe logo oraz nazwa SiS ("Soul in Sun") mają jednostce nadać markowy charakter; dopracowane technicznie, powtarzalne rozwiązanie miałoby stać się czymś jak nowy samochód - dobrem kompletnym. Alternatywą dla odremontowywanych mieszkań.

Natomiast druga - "perforowana" wersja SiS to już pieśń przyszłości - idea minimalizmu idzie tu konsekwentnie jeszcze dalej i choć zapewnia pełen funkcjonalizm w sposób jeszcze bardziej ekonomiczny, to forma może na dziś wydawać się zbyt abstrakcyjna.
Koncepcji lekkich ścian samonośnych przeszkadzały duże przeszklenia, w rozwiązaniu tym okna zastąpiono ścianą perforowaną. Okrągłe otwory o średnicy ok 30cm umożliwiają dowolnie przewidziany dostęp światła oraz nie wymagają wzmocnień. Są tez bezpieczne. Bardziej niż same otwory zaskoczyć może (wciąż konsekwentny) pomysł na ich wypełnienie. Szyby, jakie znamy, powstały dla wypełniania dużych i prostokątnych ram a w przypadku niewielkich, okrągłych otworów sięgnąć można po formę lepszą i tańszą - okna pneumatyczne, czyli poliwęglanowe "piłki". Taka piłka z super przeźroczystego, grubego tworzywa , z wentylkiem kosztowałaby parę zł, nie wymaga uszczelek a w przypadku zniszczenia (łatwiej ją przedziurawić, lecz nie sposób potłuc), wystarczy wstawić (nadmuchać) nową.

 

Model z perforacją ten pokazuję bardziej jako możliwy kierunek na przyszłość, natomiast SiS uważam za koncept na dziś akceptowalny i chyba ciekawy. Wiem, że nie jest to alternatywa, dla kogoś, kto ostatnie lata wybiera w cegłach, fundamentach, krokwiach, dachówkach, tynkach... (sorry nie nie mogłem się powstrzymać  :sick:  ), jednak są i tacy, dla których taka współczesna "maszyna do mieszkania" może być całkiem dobrym rozwiązaniem. Lepszym niż M5.

----------


## marynata

Maćku,a jeszcze takie pytanie-czy Ty jak już stworzysz ten produkt to zamienisz swoje cegły,tynki,wylewki itd na taki dom?
Myślę że powinieneś się pierwszy zadeklarować  :yes: 
A bryła cudna.

----------


## MaciekTyr.

Pozbycie się domu jest nie mniej trudne niż jego budowa, a gdyby chcieć zwrotu inwestycji - to zadanie okazuje się wręcz niemożliwe (dlatego trwamy w murach i zakładamy tematy, czy wnukom się one spodobają). 

A tu chodzi by było łatwiej! Szczególnie tym, co się jeszcze nie uwikłali.
Tak, zdecydowanie zamieszkałbym w takim systemie, szczególnie, gdyby był na marketowej półce, jak mają letniskowe

Bardzo mi miło Martnko, że Ci się spodobał  :hug:  może następne pokolenie będzie już miało łatwiej

----------


## eniu

Jakoś nie trawię kopułek, natomiast ten wieloryb...całkiem całkiem.
Oczywiście pod warunkiem, ze nikt go nie wpakuje miedzy pseudo dworki,
albo naustawia w rządkach po kilkanaście...
W Holandii, Francji nie brakuje osiedli, na których taki projekt by zagrał.

----------


## MaciekTyr.

Wrzucę kolejne rendery. Proszę o opinie, czy "bąbelki" ciągnąć, czy skupić się już tylko na "paskach'?

----------


## marynata

Do mnie bardziej przemawiają paski.

----------


## Elfir

Jakie ma znaczenie czy to paski, kropki czy fale?
Ani to to nie jest wizualka dla producenta ani dla klienta. 
Ot, taka sztuka dla sztuki.

----------


## eniu

> Wrzucę kolejne rendery. Proszę o opinie, czy "bąbelki" ciągnąć, czy skupić się już tylko na "paskach'?



Spróbuj bąbelki o rożnej wielkości...ze dwie, trzy średnice...

Oczywista paski są zaj......e.

----------


## bajanadjembe

Kurcze, wieloryb też mi się podoba. To znaczy ta bryła. Próbuję sobie wyobrazić takie osiedle.
(Raczej, jako "soliter" lepiej się prezentuje.)

----------


## MaciekTyr.

:smile:  Właśnie się renderują inne ujęcia. W innych rzutach nie wygląda na wieloryba  :big grin:  Natomiast ciekawie prezentuje zespół 3 jednostek zestawionych tyłami i chyba taki układ może nawet tworzyć osiedle.


Tu bąbelkowiec:

   

te kosmiczne drzwi to nadal nie maniera - ściany "bąbelkowca" są pochylone, więc trapezowe drzwi otworzą się na zwyczajnych zawiasach.

----------


## perm

> Właśnie się renderują inne ujęcia. W innych rzutach nie wygląda na wieloryba  Natomiast ciekawie prezentuje zespół 3 jednostek zestawionych tyłami i chyba taki układ może nawet tworzyć osiedle.
> 
> 
> Tu bąbelkowiec, ale bez widocznego podziału paneli.
> 
> 
> http://photoupload.pl/images/2012/10/10/zLtc1.jpg
> 
> te kosmiczne drzwi to nadal nie maniera - ściany "bąbelkowca" są pochylone, więc *trapezowe drzwi otworzą się na zwyczajnych zawiasach*.


Jestes pewny? Przy takim kształcie zwykłe zawiasy nie wystarczą.

Ten projekt to faktycznie coś nowego. Oryginalne i śmiałe. Ja jednak nie bardzo rozumiem jak to jest rozwiązane konstrukcyjnie? Z czego są te ściany? Jak wyglądają wnetrza? Stropy? Dach?

----------


## DEZET

Maćku - świetne "wieloryby". Ciekaw jestem jak to w dzień by wyglądało. Do mnie bardziej przemawiają okna bąbelkowca- nie lubię wielkich przeszkleń od ziemi do sufitu- choć tu nagromadzenie okienek chyba przesadzone. Pewnie byłaby też większa trudność z wyprodukowaniem elementów, żeby nie przecinały otworu okiennego. Czekam na kolejne rendery  :smile:

----------


## MaciekTyr.

@Perm - chyba jestem pewien  :yes:  tych zawiasów. Pochyła ściana sprawia pewien problem w funkcjonowaniu typowych drzwi a trapez o kącie boku równym kątowi pochylenia to właśnie rozwiązanie tego problemu.

Nie, nie chodziło o to by zaskoczyć bryłą a potem się zastanawiać co z nią zrobić. To konstruktywizm - bryła powstała jako minimalistyczna wersja użycia najtańszego obecnie i powszechnego w przemyśle materiału - płyty warstwowej (stawia się z niej hale, magazyny, galerie...). Łuki wypukłe maja te cechę, że nie trzeba dla nich typowego szkieletu nośnego, dlatego hale, czy hangary (a czasem kościoły) mają ten kształt. Oczywiście nie jest to projekt - nie obędzie się bez inżynierskiego warsztatu, ale forma wynikająca z optymalizacji konstrukcji powinna tylko pomóc. 
Najpierw przyjmuję założenie konstrukcyjne, w tym przypadku - najbardziej optymalnego ułożenia płaskich połaci i nie wiem nawet jak to będzie wyglądać.  Konstruktywizm ma bronić się sam. 
Zatem - mamy 2 płaszczyzny ścienną i dachową, złożone z płyt warstwowych. Połać dachowa może być przykryta jednolitą warstwą izolacyjną. Całość jest nośna, więc ściany działowe zostawmy pomysłowości nabywcy. Oczywiście jest to system parterowy, bez fundamentów -  stawiany na wylewce lub systemowej płycie.

Okrągłe okna też wyszły z założeń. Takie otwory nie pozbawiają ścian funkcji nośnej i nie wymagają wzmocnienia a fi30cm wynika z bezpieczeństwa (człowiek się nie zmieści) i umożliwienia zastosowania "piłki" zamiast szyby (większy otwór to większy balon wchodzący do środka). Ilość otworów wynika z wymaganej powierzchni światła, może być dostosowana do funkcji i wymagań. takie okna mogą być wykonywane wtórnie i łączenie paneli nie stanowi przeszkody. Uszczelnienie następuje samoistnie i z racji pneumatyki jest dokładniejsze niż uszczelnienia mechaniczne (typowe okna)

----------


## eniu

Wiem, że to nie łatwe, ale może dałoby się tak wymyślić powtarzalność modułów, by po innym ich złożeniu powstał nowy wizualnie projekt. Uniknęlibyśmy monotonii, która mnie denerwuje w przypadku kopułek. Oczywiście można urozmaicać architekturę otaczającą budynek, ale przy założeniu "taniości", grupa docelowa może nie być do takich poczynań skłonna.

----------


## MaciekTyr.

Tak -robiłem taki "projekt": jeden moduł, z którego można postawić i kamping i willę i szpital - S.M.Art (System Modułowy Art) - pierwszy wiersz http://www.facebook.com/media/albums...14864131886813

----------


## perm

> @Perm - chyba jestem pewien  tych zawiasów. Pochyła ściana sprawia pewien problem w funkcjonowaniu typowych drzwi a trapez o kącie boku równym kątowi pochylenia to właśnie rozwiązanie tego problemu.


Ale wtedy bedziesz miał właz a nie drzwi. Otwieranie drzwi "do góry" oznacza zmaganie się z ich ciężarem. Taki Lamborghini  :smile: . Mozna oczywiście zastosowac specjalne zawiasy ale to komplikuje konstrukcję. Lepiej wtedy zastosować zawiasy z przesuniętą do wewnątrz pionową osią otwierania. Drzwi bedzie można użytkować "normalnie".




> ... Całość jest nośna, więc ściany działowe zostawmy pomysłowości nabywcy...


Płaski dach z płyt warstwowych bedzie nośny po zastosowaniu jakiejś formy przestrzennej kratownicy czy to wewnątrz panelu czy jako osobnej konstrukcji. Czy tak sobie to wyobrażasz? Sorry że pytam ale nie opisałeś tego.

----------


## MaciekTyr.

Nie, nie "właz" - normalne zawiasy na boku trapezu, tak jak w prostkątnych drzwiach. Prostokątne drzwi otwieraja się normalnie tylko na pionowej ścianie a na pochyłej (taka jest w bąbelkowcu) analogicznie otworzy się właśnie trapez - spójrz na prawe drzwi w zał. ująciu, łatwiej sobie wyobrazić.

Dach nie jest płaski, tylko łukowy - to było założenie konstrukcyjne - to właśnie eleminuje podpory, choć oczywiście nie sprawia, że wszystko można zrobić "z opłatka", niezależnie od wielkości. Konieczne są wyliczenia, jak i wybór optymalnego rozwiązania (trapezowanie jednej z powierzchni, sztorcowe paski usztywniające lub mini-profile). W każdym razie płaskie się zapada i trzeba podpierać a łuk przenosi obciążenia na krawędzie.

----------


## MaciekTyr.

Rendery dzienne wersji prostej:

 

tu osada - 3 sztuki


http://nad.pisz.pl/images/2012/11/28/iday.jpg
http://nad.pisz.pl/images/2012/11/28/iday2.jpg
http://nad.pisz.pl/images/2012/11/28/iosada.jpg

----------


## MaciekTyr.

Rendery nocne:

   


http://nad.pisz.pl/images/2012/11/28/inight.jpg
http://nad.pisz.pl/images/2012/11/28/inight2.jpg
http://nad.pisz.pl/images/2012/11/28/inight3.jpg
http://nad.pisz.pl/images/2012/11/28/inight4.jpg

----------


## marynata

Ale te ściany cieniutkie,czy to aby na pewno na nasz klimat....

----------


## MaciekTyr.

17cm styropianu lub 9cm poliuretanu, to jak 1,5m muru

----------


## perm

> Nie, nie "właz" - normalne zawiasy na boku trapezu, tak jak w prostkątnych drzwiach. Prostokątne drzwi otwieraja się normalnie tylko na pionowej ścianie a na pochyłej (taka jest w bąbelkowcu) analogicznie otworzy się właśnie trapez - spójrz na prawe drzwi w zał. ująciu, łatwiej sobie wyobrazić.


 Owszem taki drzwi dadzą się otworzyć, tzn odległość dolnej krawędzi od podłogi bedzie mniej więcej stała ale nie będą miały jednej bardzo waznej cechy jaką mają dobrze zamontowane drzwi o zawiasach pionowych - w każdej pozycji, czy to uchylonej czy otwartej drzwi są w równowadze. Twoje będą w równowadze tylko w jednej pozycji. Tak będzie zawsze z drzwiami których zawiasy nie są w linii pionowej. Kształt drzwi nie ma tu nic do rzeczy. Pomyśl najpierw o ścianie pionowej w której wycięto trapez i zamontowano takie drzwi. Ich równowaga będzie tylko w pozycji zamkniętej, będą się same zamykać. Teraz pochyl tę ścianę. Punkt równowagi przesunie się do pozycji w jakimś (zależnym od nachylenia ściany) stopniu otwartej. Szeroko otwarte będą się zamykać, domknięte będą sie otwierać. To w praktyce nie zda egzaminu. W sumie to drobiazg bo można zamontować drzwi we wnęce, choć to oczywiście jeszcze kwestia wyglądu.



> Dach nie jest płaski, tylko łukowy - to było założenie konstrukcyjne - to właśnie eleminuje podpory, choć oczywiście nie sprawia, że wszystko można zrobić "z opłatka", niezależnie od wielkości. Konieczne są wyliczenia, jak i wybór optymalnego rozwiązania (trapezowanie jednej z powierzchni, sztorcowe paski usztywniające lub mini-profile). W każdym razie płaskie się zapada i trzeba podpierać a łuk przenosi obciążenia na krawędzie.


 Tu również, wydaje mi się że popełniasz błąd myślowy. W twoim wielorybie łuk dachu jest niezwykle płaski, miejscami jego zdolność przenoszenia obciążeń niewiele bedzie różniła się od dachu płaskiego. Niezbędne będą dodatkowe wzmocnienia ktore mogą w duzym stopniu podważyć wogóle sens stosowania łuku. Wiesz dlaczego te kopułki ze styro to własnie kopułki a nie taki luk jak u ciebie? Własnie z takiego powodu. Płaskie w jednej płaszczyźnie styro, lekko wygięte w drugiej nie jest w stanie przenieść obciążeń eksploatacyjnych. Dokładnie jak u ciebie. Szkoda bo te projekty są naprawdę fajne. Może jest jakieś proste rozwiązanie typu dodatkowe żebra czy kratownica ale trzeba to dokładnie przemysleć by miało to sens finansowy i spełniało wymóg prostoty i odpowiedniego wyglądu.

Poza tym bardzo podobają mi sie twoje pomysły. Myślę że czegoś takiego nam brakuje; nowatorskiego podejścia do spraw związanych z budowaniem domu. Trzymam kciuki by coś się z tego urodziło.

----------


## MaciekTyr.

Tak, takie drzwi będą miały równowagę w pozycji lekko otwartej, przy czym proszę zauważyć, że i stan permanentnej równowagi drzwi prostych bywa źródłem problemów, o czym świadczy domontowywanie sprężyn zapobiegających trzaskaniu, zwanych domykaczami, których opór także musimy pokonywać.

Każda wypukłość daje kolosalną poprawę wytrzymałości na nacisk - hale sportowe, czy stadiony nie są półkolami, jedynie połać płaska ugina się po własnym ciężarem dlatego wymaga najbardziej sztywnych wzmocnień. Oczywiście są to zależności ilościowe a nie bezwzględne - łuk także da się zgnieść używając odpowiednio dużej siły. Jednak forma która w znacznej części sprzyja nośności a tym samym zmniejsza wymagania materiałowe z pewnością jest korzystna (i chyba nie brzydka). Firma Iglobud wznosiła budynki różnej wielkości, w których ugięta (łukowa) płyta warstwowa była samonośna tylko dzięki trapezowemu przekrojowi blachy (trapez wzdłuż ugięcia).

----------


## perm

> Tak, takie drzwi będą miały równowagę w pozycji lekko otwartej, przy czym proszę zauważyć, że i stan permanentnej równowagi drzwi prostych bywa źródłem problemów, o czym świadczy domontowywanie sprężyn zapobiegających trzaskaniu, zwanych domykaczami, których opór także musimy pokonywać.


Tak ale wygodne takie drzwi nie będą. W domach raczej nie instaluje sie domykaczy.




> Każda wypukłość daje kolosalną poprawę wytrzymałości na nacisk - hale sportowe, czy stadiony nie są półkolami, jedynie połać płaska ugina się po własnym ciężarem dlatego wymaga najbardziej sztywnych wzmocnień. Oczywiście są to zależności ilościowe a nie bezwzględne - łuk także da się zgnieść używając odpowiednio dużej siły. Jednak forma która w znacznej części sprzyja nośności a tym samym zmniejsza wymagania materiałowe z pewnością jest korzystna (i chyba nie brzydka). Firma Iglobud wznosiła budynki różnej wielkości, w których ugięta (łukowa) płyta warstwowa była samonośna tylko dzięki trapezowemu przekrojowi blachy (trapez wzdłuż ugięcia).


Przejrzałem sobie oferty firm oferujących płaskie dachy warstwowe i nigdzie nie spotkałem sie z takim rozwiazaniem jakie proponujesz. Panele z reguły są tylko poszyciem mocowanym do konstrukcji nośnej. W twojej konstrukcji dach musiałby mieć sztywność wzdłuż linii ugięcia co wyklucza naturalne zdawałoby sie zastosowanie poprzecznych paneli, chyba że będą one tylko poszyciem mocowanym do konstrukcji nośnej. Wtedy jednak bez sensu staje sie łuk. Łatwiej to samo osiągnąć przy płaskim dachu. Oczywiście mozna wyobrazić sobie kratownice ukształtowane w taki łuk i przykryte lub też ukryte w płytach poszycia (w tym drugim przypadku pojawia się problem odpowiedniego zaizolowania dachu). Raczej będzie to rozwiązanie droższe i bardziej pracochłonne od kratownic, nawet łukowych opartych na słupach. Firmy iglobud już nie ma, przynajmniej w internecie. Chętnie zobaczyłbym ich realizacje. Jeżeli masz jakieś linki to zamieść tu.

----------


## MaciekTyr.

http://www.bud-net.pl/szablon.php?numer=266



tu nie tylko dach trzyma się bez podpór (czytałem opis), ale jeszcze dźwiga zakichane maskowanie, które ma sankcjonować tradycję. Oczywiście łuk jest pełniejszy, ale naszemu będzie lżej.

http://iglobud.maxtrader.pl/pl/1,2,2...downictwa.html
_Rozpiętość konstrukcji mieści się w przedziale od 
7,0m do 16,0 m - dla konstrukcji jednopowłokowych (w module 1m); 
oraz w przedziale 
od 18,0m do 36,0m – dla konstrukcji dwupowłokowych (rozpiętości 18, 20, 24, 28, 32, 36 m.)._

a tu kawałek wypukłej blaszki ze styropianem, bez podpór i napradę dużej powierzchni:

----------


## perm

> http://www.bud-net.pl/szablon.php?numer=266
> 
> 
> 
> tu nie tylko dach trzyma się bez podpór (czytałem opis), ale jeszcze dźwiga zakichane maskowanie, które ma sankcjonować tradycję. Oczywiście łuk jest pełniejszy, ale naszemu będzie lżej.
> 
> http://iglobud.maxtrader.pl/pl/1,2,2,1184,1,775,-1,-1,0,13241,0/Systemy+budownictwa.html
> _Rozpiętość konstrukcji mieści się w przedziale od 
> 7,0m do 16,0 m - dla konstrukcji jednopowłokowych (w module 1m); 
> ...


Dalekie bardzo jest to od twoich wizualizacji. Twój dach to tak jakos jakby wyciąć kawałek tego dachu z hali ze zdjęcia tak ze 2,5 metra od czubka. I tak byłby bardziej wygięty.
Widzisz w czym problem? Grubość musiałaby pozostać taka sama. Nijak sie ma to do proporcji z twoich projektów. To jest jednak trudne zadanie inzynierskie zrobić taki dach jak u ciebie, tym bardziej zrobic go tak cienkim a juz chyba niemozliwe by był jednoczesnie tani. Podobają mi sie twoje projekty i pomysł. Poszperam po różnych rozwiązaniach, moze cos da się tu dopasować.

----------


## MaciekTyr.

Dziękuję Perm. Warto rozważyć różne rozwiązania, tyle, że to już kolejny etap - ja nie stworzę gotowego projektu a jedynie zaproponuję ideę. Jeśli da się zrobić kontener z dachem, który jest całkiem płaski i nośny (a przy tym tani), to tym bardziej jest to możliwe przy dachu wypukłym. 
Moja idea to nie dekonstrukcja, gdzie przy zaangażowaniu środków realizuje się formy, które przeczą rozkładowi sił, tylko konstruktywizm, gdzie forma pomaga konstrukcji. Nie chodziło o zrobienie "wieloryba" - spójrz ponownie na punkt wyścia - podział piłki tenisowej, gdzie ugięcia 3D zastąpiono znacznie tańszymi 2D.



Zobacz, że ugięcie jest najmocniejsze (bardziej nośne) w najszerszym miejscu konstrukcji a zmniejsza się wraz z jej zwężaniem - to także nie przypadek. 
Cieszę się, że wiele osób patrząc na ostateczny wygląd dostrzega efekt*o*wność, ale tak naprawdę jego genezą była efekt*y*wność. I to właśnie nazwałbym futuro-konstruktywizmem.

----------


## perm

> Dziękuję Perm. Warto rozważyć różne rozwiązania, tyle, że to już kolejny etap - ja nie stworzę gotowego projektu a jedynie zaproponuję ideę. Jeśli da się zrobić kontener z dachem, który jest całkiem płaski i nośny (a przy tym tani), to tym bardziej jest to możliwe przy dachu wypukłym. 
> Moja idea to nie dekonstrukcja, gdzie przy zaangażowaniu środków realizuje się formy, które przeczą rozkładowi sił, tylko konstruktywizm, gdzie forma pomaga konstrukcji. Nie chodziło o zrobienie "wieloryba" - spójrz ponownie na punkt wyścia - podział piłki tenisowej, gdzie ugięcia 3D zastąpiono znacznie tańszymi 2D.
> 
> 
> 
> Zobacz, że ugięcie jest najmocniejsze (bardziej nośne) w najszerszym miejscu konstrukcji a zmniejsza się wraz z jej zwężaniem - to także nie przypadek. 
> Cieszę się, że wiele osób patrząc na ostateczny wygląd dostrzega efekt*o*wność, ale tak naprawdę jego genezą była efekt*y*wność. I to właśnie nazwałbym futuro-konstruktywizmem.


Piłka tenisowa jest wykonywana z dwóch połówek kuli i ten kształt jak i ciśnienie wewnętrzne (w tanich nie) daje jej wytrzymałość. Ta zewnetrzna warstwa jest tylko i wyłącznie okładziną mającą zapewnić mozliwość stosowania rotacji przez tenisistę. Kształt jest efektem poszukiwania mozliwości pokrycia kuli jak najmniejszą ilością płaskich kawałków, bez ostrych połączeń bo tam najszybciej okładzina sie odspaja. Nie ma to nic wspólnego z wytrzymałością. Na tym rysunku masz raczej wycinki walca a nie kuli, siłą rzeczy mniej wystrzymałe na nacisk. Zwiększając promień walca dojdziesz do sytuacji w ktorej, podobnie jak w twoich wielorybach wytrzymałość bedzie praktycznie równa dachowi plaskiemu. To jest problem ktory trzeba by rozwiązać.

----------


## MaciekTyr.

Wspominając o piłce nie chodziło mi przecież o jej odmienne własciwości w stosunku do innych sfer   :smile:  tylko o specyficzny podział z którego można przejść do 2D - czyli właśnie walca - kosztem częściowego przeniesienia rozkładu sił z całej powierzchni na krawędzie, ale zyskując tańszą technologię - blachy płaskiej.

Perm - "rozwiązać problem" to tyle co dokonać konkretnych obliczeń i dobrać sztywność dla połaci dachowej, uwzględniającą ugięcie, wymiary i występujące siły. Tu nie ma jakiegoś jednego rozwiązania. Natomiast zaletą bryły jest właśnie walcowy kształt dachu, co daje spore korzyści i w halach i w zadaszeniach. Nie ma tu wniosków natury jakościowej, typu _"jak jest wypukłe, to będzie nośne nawet i z dykty"_, czy odwrotnie - _"takie tam wypukłe, to prawie jak płaskie"_. *Obliczenie*  jaka sztywność jest wymagana, a za tym, czy np wystarczy 3cm trapez w blasze, czy dodatkowy ugięty profil i jakich wymiarów to zadanie inżynierskie a nie szukanie pomysłu. Terminale lotnisk nie są pełnym półkolem, ale wykorzystują łagodne łuki (o dużym promieniu); oczywiście, że ich dachy mają wzmocnienia, jednak niewspółmiernie oszczędniejsze niż byłyby potrzebne przy równie dużym dachu całkiem płaskim *





Zapewniam, że pokazana wyżej "piłeczka 2D" jest bardziej odporna na zgniatanie niż kostka z takiego samego materiału i tej samej powierzchni zewn.* Innymi słowy moja bryła poprawia parametry nośne powierzchni względem prostopadłościanu. I na tym własciwie moja rola w projekcie się kończy. Osoba określająca grubość/budowę panela i konstrukcję musi od czegoś wyjść.

----------


## perm

> ...


Ok, nie ma co tego ciągnąć. Ja to wszystko rozumiem. Twój projekt który, jeszcze raz to napiszę bardzi mi się podoba może polec przez taki drobiazg. Owszem, konstruktor dobierze rozwiazanie ale czy bedzie ono spełniało warunek prostoty i niezbyt dużych kosztów wątpię. Twoje projekty mogą pozostac niezrealizowane tylko z tak pozornie prozaicznego powodu.

Wydawałoby sie że możesz popuścić wodze fantazji i tworzyć projekty bez uwzględniania podobnych rzeczy. Tak ale to raczej nie będą masowe produkty. Jeżeli to co tworzysz ma być rozwiązaniem popularnym to już na etapie projektowania musisz takie ograniczenia uwzględniać. Mimo wszystko z chęcią obejrzałbym kolejne twoje pomysły, nawet takie niezbyt realne. Wieloryb jest naprawdę super. Dach pewnie da sie jakoś przeskoczyć.

----------


## MaciekTyr.

Ograniczenie kosztowe jest dla mnie priorytetem, przy czym można rozumieć je różnie. Pracując dla Kowalskiego, który chce zbudować dom tanio (i to zainteresowałoby większość), powinienem skupić się na tym jak z dostępnych na dziś, w konkretnych cenach, materiałów poskładać domek spełniający mpzp. Ja podjąłem trochę inne zadanie - taniość uzasadniona technicznie, z której dopiero przy masowej produkcji ma wynikać proporcjonalna taniość na półce. Drzwi stalowe u majstra kosztują 1-1,5 tys złotych, ale te z taśmy już mniej niż 300 (mam takie od kilku lat jako wejściowe). Zależy mi, by proponując rozwiązanie prefabrykowane i powtarzalne a przez to także tanie, zrobić to tak, by było szeroko-akceptowalne. Twoja pochwala bardzo mi pomaga i daje nadzieję, że jest to możliwe. Jeśli choć część ludzie uzna, że może mieszkać w ciekawej, powtarzalnej bryle, na takie zasadzie jak można jeździć ładnym, ale przecież powtarzalnym samochodem, to budownictwo jednorodzinne wyjdzie poza standard rzemiosła do etapu produkcji. A to dopiero, dzięki korzyściom skali i konkurencji, powoduje, że robi się tanio. Rozwiązania rzemieślnicze jako kilkukrotnie droższe zawsze pozostaną - dziś można sobie uszyć buty i koszulę i zamówić własną wersję oldtimera, a mnie się marzy, że ostatecznie w budownictwie jednorodzinnym będzie podobnie; kosztowne, tradycyjne, ręcznie stawiane domki, a obok, bez najmniejszych kompleksów marketowe systemy z prefabrykatów - nowocześniejsze i tanie jak barszcz.

----------


## MaciekTyr.

Tak to mogłoby wyglądać.
"Gazetka Praktikera 2013" -

----------


## Kominki Piotr Batura

Kupuję!  :smile:

----------


## perm

> Kupuję!


Ja też  :smile: . Cena abstrakcyjnie niska, ale kto wie?
Co do dachu to panele kładzione wzdłużnie mogłyby zawierać kratownice z tworzyw sztucznych albo pasy bardzo twardego XPS w celu wyeliminowania mostków.

----------


## MaciekTyr.

Cena jest realna. Z punktu widzenia produkcji, to przecież taki pusty w środku "domek narzędziowy", albo ocieplony garaż. Do tego z bardziej oszczędnym stelażem.  :smile:  Fakt, że jest w ładownych kawałkach powoduje, że może powstawać w całości w Chinach, na taśmie (ocynkowane, ocieplone drzwi zewn. z framugą i mechanizmami kosztują 280zł - mam takie od lat).

Ale sprawa robi się jeszcze ciekawsza. Użycie poliuretanu, lub grubszej warstwy rdzenia styropianowego, czyni taki domek pasywnym, a wtedy:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...5-dop%C5%82aty!
i 50tys dostajemy od państwa.  :big grin:  Czyli taka moja propozycja _Rodzina na Swoim_, z tą różnicą, że z mniejszymi kosztami ogrzewania a co najważniejsze BEZ DŁUGU!  :yes:

----------


## DEZET

Tak dobrze to nie ma- z 50tys. zostanie sporo mniej, bo niestety, żeby skorzystać z tej możliwości trzeba wziąć kredyt i część kasy zje bank.
Podobnie jak z dotacjami na solary- niby dawali 45%, ale jak się przeliczy wszystkie koszty, prowizje, itp. zostaje może 15%.
Ale takie dochodzenie do własnego (ww) domku warte zachodu.

----------


## eniu

Pamiętam, że za niewiele ponad 50.000 zł wybudowałem mój pierwszy dom (ek)  :smile:

----------


## P.S.O.

Niestety market jako taki źle mi się kojarzy.
Targi budownictwa dla wszystkich. Obecnie z budownictwa jak i zwielu innych dziedzin życia próbuje się wymazać szereg problemów aby wszystko było proste. Aby Kowalski mógł kupić. Aby ułatwić do granic mżliwości. Nawet to co łatwe nie jest.  Bo jak rozumie to kupi, jak kupi to zostawi pieniądze. Jak zostawi pieniądze to biznes się kręci. Jak popełni błąd to biznes dalej się kręci. Bo przychodzi po materiały na naprawę....
Polecam uwadze slogan CASTORAMY: "Nikomu nie pozwolimy pobić naszych cen" Chyba jasne jest jak to sie odbywa....

----------


## Surrealista

Witam wszystkich,

Jestem nowy na forum ale czytam wiele tematów od dawna.
Przeglądając facebooka przypadkiem natrafiłem na zdjęcia tego kosmicznego domu.
Projekt "wieloryba" bardzo mi się podoba. Jak wygląda kwestia metrażu i sam sposób fizycznego łączenia elementów ze sobą ?
Skręcanie śrubami, zalewane cementem ?
Wiadomo już coś w kwestii urealnienia tego projektu ?
Taki dom w systemie pasywnym byłby świetnym rozwiązaniem dla młodej rodziny.
Jak duże są te elementy i jakie wymiary powinna mieć minimalna działka na jakiej stoi przyjmując metraż dajmy na to 180 m2 ?


Mam nadzieję, że nie zasypałem aż tak bardzo pytaniami.
Serdecznie pozdrawiam kolegę również z miasta Łodzi  :smile:  .

----------


## perm

> ...
> Wiadomo już coś w kwestii urealnienia tego projektu ?
> ... .


Pozdrawiamy i witamy. Faktycznie jesteś surrealista.  :smile:

----------


## Surrealista

Podobne projekty ale bardziej "klasyczne" już funkcjonują więc co szkodzi, żeby i taki projekt powstał. Chociaż na takie cudo wielu się w Polsce nie zdecyduje ale kto wie - może z czasem  :smile:  .

----------


## MaciekTyr.

SiS, czyli ten "wieloryb" w prezentowanej wersji ma być mały - 90m2. Podstwą konstrukcji jest płyta warstwowa z wewnętrzną warstwą kartonową i styropianowym rdzeniem. Płyty takie stosowane są w przemyśle, np: 	http://www.europanels.pl/?s=produkty...thermastylepro Forma SiS umożliwia minimalizację szkieletu lub nawet zintegrowanie z panelami elewacji. Elementy mają być poręczne - wielkością dostosowane do indywidualnego transportu.

SiS to projekt koncepcyjny. Moja rola ogranicza się do wskazania kierunku i stanowi ułamek przedsięwzięcia jakim byłaby produkcja i wdrożenie. Tu właśnie widzę rolę marketu.
Natomiast zaraz pokażę coś bardziej dostępnego - zoptymalizowaną formę, ale możliwą do wykonania z dostępnych materiałów, także metodą gospodarczą a może nawet postawię prototyp?  :roll eyes:

----------


## Surrealista

MaciekTyr. a czy mógłbyś polecić jakieś projekty, które znasz i już fizycznie funkcjonują gdzieś w kraju z projektów  nowoczesnych, chętnie pasywnych  :smile:  ?

----------


## an-bud

"Natomiast zaraz pokażę coś bardziej dostępnego - zoptymalizowaną formę, ale możliwą do wykonania z dostępnych materiałów, także metodą gospodarczą a może nawet postawię prototyp?  :roll eyes: "

??? :Confused:

----------


## MaciekTyr.

Już jest. Nie licząc wylewki, cały materiał wejdzie na 1 kurs do busa a parametry domu pasywnego. Robota ręczna na kilka tygodni. Może mniej. Ale pokażę w odrębnym wątku, 2 rozwiązania. Oczywiście do obgadania, oceny szczegółów...

----------


## an-bud

> Już jest. Nie licząc wylewki, cały materiał wejdzie na 1 kurs do busa a parametry domu pasywnego. Robota ręczna na kilka tygodni. Może mniej. Ale pokażę w odrębnym wątku, 2 rozwiązania. Oczywiście do obgadania, oceny szczegółów...



Wchodzę w ciemno.... ale lepiej rozjaśnić temat, ciekawią mnie szczegóły rozwiązań  :yes: 





edit. daj namiar na odrębny wątek

----------


## antekrudy

dom z supermarketu, można i tak, z doświadczenia wychodzi mi że duża cześć asortymentu jest lichej jakości, supermarkety dają półki za niskie ceny, a w opakowaniach zamiast kleju jest masa słabo klejąca.... :smile:  wolę sprawdzonę produkty trochę droższe ale pewne

----------


## PAVE

Twoj pomysl bardzo mi sie spodobal dlacego poniewaz spotkalem sie juz z budownictwem modulowym we francji i moge ci powiedziec ze pomysl jest genialny ;czytalem troche postow odnosnie problemow izolacji termicznej lub wiatrow ,ale tak naprawde to nie sa problemy na francuskie klimaty moze powinienes rozszerzyc swoja dzialalnosc na francje? ja bym chetnie kupil taki dom :

----------


## MaciekTyr.

Nie prowadzę działalności w tym zakresie. Już się ustatkowałem, mieszkać mam gdzie, można utopić trochę czasu i pieniędzy w pożytecznych pomysłach. Po weekendzie pokażę 2 modele możliwe do wykonania przy użyciu typowych materiałów.

----------


## EZS

Przeczytałam od deski do deski. Pomysły owszem, idee interesujące ale... 
Kilka uwag:
1. Ciągle jeszcze dom traktujemy jak inwestycję. nawet jeżeli wnętrze się starzeje, to mury, dach (gwarancja 50 lat  :wink:  ) nie tak bardzo. Dom, który został wybudowany za 400 tyś musi być sprzedawalny. Domy modułowe nie będą. Tak samo, jak jest problem ze sprzedaniem kanadyjczyka. Nie jest to niemożliwe, ale trudniejsze, niż domu murowanego. Więc z góry taką budowę nie można traktować jako inwestycję. Czyli traktujemy troszkę, jak "wyrzucenie pieniedzy". I owszem, mozna "wyrzucić" jakąś sumę w imię posiadania dachu nad głową, jednak to nie moze być duża suma. 
2. Cheć szybkiego złożenia sobie domu ..... Ja wprowadziłam się po pół roku od zaczęcia budowy. czy, jeżeli bym mogła skrócić ten proces do kilku dni, czy bym wzięła kontener? Nie. Z powodów powyżej. Bo życie mnie nauczyło, że warto mieć rzeczy trwałe. Miałam mieszkanie w bloku. Dobrze połozonym, dość atrakcyjnym. Za pieniądze z mieszkania (no, 1+0,5 mieszkania) wybudowalismy dom. Jeżeli będę go sprzedawać, muszę coś kupić za to w zamian. Czyli jeżeli nawet nie inwestycja, to jakaś tam (niedochodowa) lokata. 
3. Załóżmy, że nie mam nic i biorę kredyt. No, bank chce zabezpieczenie. Czy da kredyt na dom, na który trudno będzie znależć nabywcę? No, chyba, że wszyscy by tak budowali. Kiedys, jak dom przestanie być dobrem trudnodostępnym czyli jak bedziemy mieć hamerykę  :smile: 

Co do wieloryba, owszem, owszem, można to traktować jako nowoczesne budownictwo, ale widziałabym z bardziej trwałych materiałów i ... nie na łące a wkomponowany dobrze w miasto. Ale to mój pogląd osobisty  :wink:

----------


## MaciekTyr.

Trzy punkty sprowadzają się do pierwszego - trwałości w sensie ekonomicznym.
Postrzegalna trwałość wynika tylko z jednego - zamieszkania i związanych z nim procesów odtwórczych. Proszę zobaczyć, na ile trwałe są opuszczone domy, albo takie, w których mieszkają ludzie ignorujący nakłady. Tylko dzięki stałemu strumieniowi nakładów i czynności, dom utrzymuje wartość. W przeciwnym wypadku popada w ruinę, nie tylko z powodu erozji, ale głównie postępu. Same mury z niecieknącym dachem to nie dom a obórka, dostaje się to w cenie terenu.

Pamiętam żart kolegi na studiach, kiedy za wakacyjną pracę kupił sobie malucha:_ "podstawą do posiadania kobiety jest posiadanie samochodu"_. Było to na przełomie epok, gdy samochód stanowił majątek i tej obecnej - gdy samochód jest już tylko strumieniem korzyści i kosztów. Mury i dach, stanowiąc ułamek kosztów jakie wieżą się z posiadaniem domu, przestają odgrywać znaczącą rolę ekonomiczną. *Wartość domu po latach to nic więcej jak pochodna nakładów jakie w trakcie użytkowania ponieśliśmy.*

----------


## EZS

owszem, ale ponoszenie pewnych nakładów gwarantuje nam sprzedawalność domu. Czyli zwrot kosztów. Powiedzmy, ze te nakłady są związane z użytkowaniem. Czynsz po prostu. W ten sposób pieniądz włożony i wyjęty nie ulega zmianie. Czyli - jeżeli takie domy będą bardzo tanie a dom będzie niezbywalny - to można - może- to przeboleć. Jeżeli koszt będzie wysoki, to "solidność" domu jest zabezpieczeniem przed utratą wartości. A wysokość kosztu ustala życie. jeden zaryzykuje 300 tyś w imię idei i eksperymentu, inny nie zaryzykuje 100 tyś. Sądzę, że dopuszczalna cena byłaby poniżej taniego mieszkania o nieco mniejszej powierzchni. Inaczej to temat dla fantastów i entuzjastów ale nie dla ogółu.

----------


## MaciekTyr.

Niezbywalność wynika wprost z niepopularności. Czy można sprzedać dziłkę, której nie jesteśmy nawet właścicielem a najemcą? ? Tak (dzierżawa wieczysta) - tylko dlatego, że to norma, w przeciwnym przypadku (gdybym tylko ja posiadał taką formę), sprzedaż byłaby niemożliwa. Lub za 10% wartości.
I w tym sensie masz EZS rację. Jeśli w Nibylandii domy ze spadzistym dachem są 2x droższe od płaskich, ale na rynku wtórnym te płaskie są 3x tańsze (bo ludzie boją się, że się poskładają), to trza kupić spadzisty, choć konstrukcyjnie są przestarzałe.
To samo było z amerykańskimi samochodami w latach 90-tych; lepsze, 3x tańsze, ale strach, bo kto to odkupi. 
Ja taki kupiłem. 
Teraz są już na normalnych zasadach.

----------


## maksimus773

Marzyć można, ale potem przychodzi rzeczywistość i wybieramy standardowe rozwiązania

----------


## MaciekTyr.

Ja o domu nie marzę, bo mam 2 (a i tak sporo czasu spędzam poza nimi). Ale rację masz w 100%, zatem teraz marzę, że jakoś wpłynę na te "rozwiązania standardowe".
A rzeczywistość nie przychodzi - ona czeka, co z nią zrobimy.

----------


## DEZET

Przedwczoraj w tvn pokazano dom, w którym szkielet/izolacja był z poliuretanu( ściany w formie łuków), z zewnątrz wyglądał tradycyjnie- prosta stodółka.Niestety za późno włączyłem tv i nie znam szczegółów. Dom w Polsce.

----------


## GTWV

Temat po prostu świetny. Pomysły genialne! Patrzyłam na te filmiki z wielką ciekawością. I muszę przyznać - zapierają dech, coś genialnego :wink:  Lecz to marzenia, jak dla mnie nie do spełnienia;/ 
Generalnie gratuluję pomysłu

----------


## MaciekTyr.

I jeszcze pewne porównanie pomagające przedstawić zamysł i jego perspektywy.
Przykład elementu - kabina prysznicowa.
Przez lata było dla każdego jasne - trzeba wymurować ściankę, obłożyć glazurą, zrobić próg, dać zasłonkę... Później dawało się prefabrykowany brodzik, dalej -  drzwiczki... Dziś cała prefabrykowana kabina prysznicowa kosztuje 600zł. I niech ktoś postawi za tyle ceramiczną (podatną na pleśń i nieszczelności).
Dlaczego nie produkowano takich kabin 30 lat temu?
Kto będzie murował kabiny za 10 lat? 

Pytanie nie brzmi, czy systemowa, syntetyczna prefabrykacja stanie się powszechnym standardem, pytanie brzmi - czy my tego dożyjemy.

----------


## gabrycha 2211

Mam pytanie jakie jest wasza opinia na temat budownictwa z gliny . Ktoś myślał o stawianiu domu w ten sposób ?

----------


## MaciekTyr.

Można i z gliny. Najlepiej kopułę. A ponieważ nasze wymagania przenikalności termicznej są znacznie wyższe niż w epoce brązu, to pozostaje natrysnąć 10cm PUR od środka  :big grin:

----------


## EZS

Pur od zewnatrz (poczytaj o kopule Autorusa (czy jakoś tak on się pisze). 

Co do kabin.. hm, tu się mylisz. Mam wypaśną systemową kupioną TYLKO dlatego, że miała dach (ciepło podczas mycia) a to był mój warunek brzegowy. Teraz, po 5 latach, zastanawiam się, jak ją przerobić i używając jej elementy zrobić murowaną bez brodzika. Głównie, zresztą, z jednego powodu - miałam poważny uraz kolana i teraz mam manię instalowania elementów dla niepełnosprawnych. A w kabinie w postaci szklanego pudełka się nie da. Przerobię ją. 
Różne bywają priorytety, choć przyznam jedno - w obu przypadkach cena nie była decydująca  :smile: 

Pomysł dalej się rozwija, czy więdnie?

----------


## MaciekTyr.

I tak to widzę: EZS murująca kabinę we własnych standardach i bez względu na koszty.
Zobacz jak to jest z klozetami za 4000zł http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...B3rnop%C5%82uk
Miłośnicy tradycji murujący domy z czerwonej cegły i robiący tak, że wygląda na tradycyjne a parametry ma nowego.
Bez względu na koszty.

I spora grupa ludzi ogarniętych kierunkiem taniej/szybciej/nowocześniej, kupujących gotowe kabiny za 600zł, panele po 30zł/m i domy za 50tys - ciepłe, proste i kosmiczne.

Cóż odeszły czasy gdy stoły robił stolarz a okna szklił szklarz

----------


## an-bud

:smile:  To może można jeszcze inaczej...... budujemy "domek" na naczepie od tira i ciągniemy gdzie akurat mamy ochotę.... latem na mazury albo morze a zimą w góry. Na naczepie wyjdzie kawalerka około 30m2.... sypialnia, kuchnia, łazienka i "salon" i rozkładany taras.

Zrobiłem sobie 2 lata temu przyczepę kempingową.... troszkę mała w porównaniu do tira, ale na inne zadania przeznaczona. Ma 12m2 i ..... ma prawie wszystko co potrzebuję, jest prysznic, wc, pralka,, zmywarka, lodówka, kuchenka z grillem i piekarnikiem, kuchenka  mikrofalowa, lodówka, "pokój" dzienny ze stołem, "sypialnia", rekuperator, ogrzewanie gazem lpg i elektryczne i najważniejsze jest całoroczna.... znaczy ocieplona prawie jak normalny domek  :yes:  Teraz "buduję" następną" troszkę mniejszą bo 8m2, będzie mniejsza o sypialnię, reszta jw. ale dodatkowo zrobię baterię słoneczną do własnego oświetlenia i ładowania laptopa..... może jeszcze klimatyzację założę  :big grin:  i wyglądać ma inaczej..... jak towarowa załadowana drewnem ściętym w  lesie  :big grin: 

Na pierwszą wydałem około 5 tyś, ta druga wyjdzie troszkę więcej..... aaaa  robocizna 100% własna.

----------


## Elfir

> Kto będzie murował kabiny za 10 lat?


Jakby to powiedzieć - ci, którzy lubią eleganckie wnętrza... Pomimo chińskich kabin za 600 zł w marketach, tutaj na forum, w temacie "łazienki nasze" możesz obejrzeć łazienki forumowe - kabiny wybiera się TYLKO gdy łazienka jest bardzo mała albo trzeba ją urządzić nskim nakładem.

Dla ciebie dom to tylko dach w czasie deszczu. Dla innych przestrzeń estetycznie ważna, w ktorej spędza się dużo czasu. Dlatego entuzjazm wyołasz tylko jak to będzie tanie - dla ludzi na dorobku, którzy nie mają tymczasowo innej alternatywy. Jak IKEA czy inne tanie marki mebli.

----------


## EZS

Elfir, moja kabina (ta do przeróbki) kosztowała znacznie więcej, niż murowana kabina w mozaice..... jest cała szklana i ma saunę parową z prawdziwego zdarzenia, którą zamierzam pozostawić. Więc nie pisz o cenach, bo możesz się pomylić  :wink:

----------


## Elfir

EZS - o cenach pisał Maciek. Więc mu odpisałam, że w takiej cenie jakąś marketową tandetę może kupić. O takich pisałam - a nie o drogich ze szkła, gdzie same drzwi kosztują 3 tyś.  :big grin:

----------


## *Lesiak*

Przeczytałem cały wątek i jestem zdania , że wszystko sprowadza się do dwóch kwestii .
Pierwszej - jaka jest trwałość takiego domu w porównaniu do np. domu z cegły 

Drugiej i zarazem NAJWAŻNIEJSZEJ - Jak się w czymś takim mieszka ???

----------


## MaciekTyr.

Elfir - czy temat tego wątku brzmi: _"DOM - zamek i symbol pozycji"_?
Ależ ja się zgadzam! Nie uważam za durni ludzi, którzy maja na ścianach obrazy po 10, 30, 50... tys zł zamiast reprodukcji czy kopii, nie krytykuję też osób decydujących się na drzwiczki do kabiny za 3tys. Nie obrażam się na posiadaczy rocznych BMW. Żywię też nadzieję, że nie musimy gnoić wszystkich posiadaczy KIA, chińskich kabin i mebli z IKEi.

Zmierzam do tego, że wartość (w sensie kosztu) bywa potrzebą samą w sobie - zegarek za 1000zł jest dokładny tak samo jak ten za 100zł. Meble na tym zdjęciu są moim projektem sprzed lat (włącznie z drzwiami). Były wykonane ręcznie. Mogłyby kosztować sporo, lub z racji swej prostoty, być robione z taśmy, jako "masówka":

----------


## Elfir

a dlaczego "gnoić"? Porównywałeś tanią kabinę plastik-fantasik (bo za 600 zł to tylko chiński produkt dostaniesz) z porządną kabiną murowaną. Ja mam teraz tanią kabinę w chacie, bo w momencie wprowadzania się nie było mnie na stać na szkło, odpływy liniowe w podłodze. Ale więcej tego błędu nie popełnię, więc zarabiając obecnie więcej, wydam więcej na zagospodarowanie wnętrza w sposób, który nie będzie mnie doprowadzał do pasji przy czyszczeniu i codziennym użytkowaniu.

----------


## MaciekTyr.

Plastik to cud, cegły a nawet drewniane altany i schody kryje się plastikiem (poliestrem, poliuretanem i innymi syntetykami). Uznaję tworzywo z jego cechami a dziś plastik udaje drewno (panele) a drewno i gips udają plastik (meble).
_"Kupili mi garnitur nim się urodziłem, potem przez całe życie chodzić się w nim uczyłem"_ to koncepcja wiary w rzeczy doskonałe i niezmienne. Modernistyczny postulat zużywalności udowodnił, że można wygodniej, przyjemniej a przede wszystkim taniej - samochody, buty, kabiny... Trwałe i absorbujące powinny być relacja międzyludzkie (i to też z wyłączeniem międzypokoleniowych) a nie przedmioty w swej pierwotnej formie - która, niezależnie od ceny, stanie się przestarzała.

----------


## Elfir

Mam wrażenie, że takie przyziemne sprawy jak sprzątanie zostawiasz żonie lub sprzątaczce a sam nigdy tandety nie myleś. Szczoteczką do zębów, trzy razy dlużej niż lepszy produkt, bo brud wżera się w plastik. 
To, że dobrej jakości produkty zastępuje się tanim odpowiednikiem wynika z ubóstwa a nie z praktyczności takiego rozwiązania. Jeśli tworzywo coś "udaje" to jest to kicz wnętrzarski (piliestyrenowe "belki drewniane") lub produkt dla biednych (panele laminowane v panele drewniane) i tyle. 

Owszem tworzywa sztuczne są używane w sztuce użytkowej (chociażby przez Karima Rashida czy Starcka). Ale nie kosztują 600 zł, bo to tworzywa wysokiej jakości. I niczego nie udają.

Ciekawe , że jedynym samochodem z tworzywa był trabant. Żaden inny producent samochodów, nawet tanich marek, już nie podązył w tym kierunku.

----------


## MaciekTyr.

Elfir - ja też jestem za autentycznością. Po co symulować belki, kolumny, szprosy, dachówkę i całą tą "naturę"? Kiedyś te element wynikały z ekonomii konstrukcji, a dziś ze stereotypów. Czy używasz drewnianej bali, a Twoją elewację tworzy nieocieplona cegła i nieimpregnowane drewno? Myślę jednak, że syntetyk leży na wszystkim co masz w domu, począwszy od ścian (polistyren ocieplenia), poliakrylowe i silikonowe farby wewnątrz i poliuretan na "drewnianej" podłodze.
To tylko gra złudzeń i pozorów, że plastik to siding, okna i łazienkowe szafki a my otaczamy się naturą. Natura, którą czasem widać, nie nadaje się do wygodnej eksploatacji, dlatego albo jest symulowana, albo zamknięta w plastikowym kokonie, który gdy się uszkodzi to mamy problem - bo taka jest natura.

Elfir - dziękuję za przykład z samochodami, nie nie tylko trabanta, jeszcze Trans AM, ferrari, lamborghini i inne najdroższe cudeńka robi się z tworzywa. Do natury nawiązywał amerykański kombiak z drewnianą listwą po bokach (ciekawe, czy na zimę konserwowało się ją olejem?)

----------


## Elfir

mam zaplanowane płytki gresu. Głownie dlatego, że na prawdziwy kamień mnie nie stać.
Laminowane panele położyłabym tylko gdyby nie było mnie stać na parkiet - bo mają wady, ktorych nie ma prawdziwe drewno (np. głuche stukanie, elektrostatyczność). Czyli znów - zamiennik z tworzywa dla biednych.

Mylisz albo celowo przeinaczasz to co piszę. 
Ściany są ocieplone tworzywem, ale ono nie udaje drewna, kamienia. Jest w zasadzie wełna kamienna, ale ona jednak ma inne parametry fizyczne.
A pisałeś: "dziś plastik udaje drewno (panele) a drewno i gips udają plastik (meble)".
UDAJE. To jest słowo klucz do kiczu lub bieda-rozwiązań. Dlatego podałam przykłady produktów z tworzyw, które nie UDAJĄ tylko są sobą - ale ich nie kupisz za 60 zł (chyba, że jako podróbki)

Wiesz, wymyslono parówki prawie bez mięsa. Soja bardzo dobrze udaje mięso. I uważasz, że to produkt pełnowartościowy, jak parówka z cielęciny? Nie - to szmatława podróbka. Tak samo plastikowa kabina za 600 zł ZAWSZE przegra jakościowo  z kabiną murowaną lub ze szkła. Dlatego ludzie wolą wydać więcej na produkty wyższej jakości. 

I samochody - tani plastik przegrywa ze zwykłą blachą. Dopiero drogie polimery, które niczego nie udają, można zastosować w samochodach drogich i wysokiej jakości, jak lamborgini.

----------


## MaciekTyr.

Elfir upierasz się z tym udawaniem a ja do niego podchodzę jeszcze krytyczniej niż Ty. Lubię plastik, który niczego nie udaje - gładki i obły.
Zobacz właśnie kupiłem stół - waży 90 kg jest z drewna, które udaje plastik, wolałbym z plastiku, ale nie było. 

Plastik jest i na powierzchni tego stołu i każdego blaszanego samochodu (inaczej ta blacha nie przetrwałaby zimy) i w każdym elemencie naszych domów. Po co zabawa w udawanie dziadków i walka w odtwarzanie ich ograniczeń? Ja rozumiem out-sidera mieszkającego w lepiance bez prądu, ale klinkier na styropianowym ociepleniu, wełna przykryta folią, drewniana podłoga umalowana na kolor innego drewna i pokryta transparentnym poliuretanem... Mnie nie chodzi o to, że plastik zasąpi wszystko, mnie chodzi o to, że *plastik już teraz JEST na powierzchni niemal wszystkiego - czas go polubić*  :yes: 
Jasne, że są plastiki drogie i tanie; sosna też jest tańsza od dębu. Tyle, że nawet taniutkie PCV okazuje się od tego dębu odporniejsze na pogodę a to wystarczający powód, by się na PCV pogniewać, zmówić dąb i pokryć go droższym plastikiem (lakier poliuretanowy), robić podobnie ze wszystkim i grzecznie płacąc raty utrzymywać "bo mnie stać".

Zobacz na ostatnie zdjęcie z pop. strony ludziom podoba się ta sypialnia - widoczne drzwi to model castorama za 89zł, dorobienie bulaja i pasów (alu i plastik) kosztowało podobnie (z prasy byłoby tańsze). Te drzwi działają wiele lat. A można by tam dać dębowe, drogie, z witrażem... i jak by wyglądały? 
Jak leśniczy w odrzutowcu.

Fajnie, że piszesz, bo mam możliwość przekazać, że w koncepcji "domu z marketu" chodzi mi o coś więcej niż technologia ściany, chodzi o sposób myślenia, który czyni życie bardziej znośnym.

Co wcale nie znaczy, że nie ma miejsca dla hobbystów - miłośników rekonstrukcji, dawnych materiałów i samochodów. Tyle, że to drogie hobby.  :wink:

----------


## Elfir

Ale o co ci chodzi z udawaniem dziadków?
Nie polubię tandetnej, trudnej do utrzymania w czystości kabiny za 600 zł bo to szajs. A nie dlatego, że mam przyzwczajenia dzaidków. Bo moi dziadkowie myli się w wannie a nie pod prysznicem. Dlatego, że ten szajs nie jest znośny - jest nieznośnie upierdliwy w użytkowaniu.

 I naprawdę robienie do taniego szajsu ideologi jak ty to robisz tylko kompromituje twój pomysł.

----------


## MaciekTyr.

Gdybyś nie użyła słów:_ tani, chiński, szajs, tandetny,_ to brałbym pod uwagę, że w Twoim podejściu chodzi o coś więcej niż stosunek emocjonalny. 

Otóż czyszczenie obłej, plastikowej kabinki  jest o wiele łatwiejsze niż murowanej, z fugami i narożnikami (jeśli konsekwentnie wykluczysz syntetyki i oprzesz się jedynie na naturalnym cemencie i ceramice, to na higienę nie będzie szans już po miesiącu).

Tak, to jest pewna ideologia i to całkiem żywa. "Tani szajs" to obecnie nie tylko plastikowa kabina za 600zł ale buty NIKE, telewizor, samochód, garnitur, zegarek... i nie chodzi o markę a o to, że to wszystko kiedyś kupowało się na całe życie. Nie ma domów na całe życie i remontów na całe życie, są bieżące potrzeby
- schronienia
- zaznaczenia statusu
- substytucji
- spełnienia zachcianek

Głodny sytego nie zrozumie. I vice versa.

----------


## Elfir

Mylisz się - widać nigdy nie czyściłeś, wiec nie ma o czym rozmawiać. 
Mam emocjonalny stosunek do swojej taniej plastikowej tandety własnie dlatego, że mam z nią do czynienia na codzień a nie w teoretycznych rozważaniach. Jak mam myć kabinę to robię się chora. 
Blachę brodzika czy płytki o wiele łatwiej doczyścić niż plastik.
Kabina z przesuwnymi drzwiami ma mnóstwo ciasnych zakamarków które można umyć jedynie szczoteczką do zębów, których nie ma kabina typu walk-in. Jak czyścić fugę - normalnie, polewając środkiem dezynfekująco-czyszczącym i spłukując po kilku minutach.
Plastikowa tania "szyba" brudzi się o wiele szybciej niż szklana (zwłaszcza z powłoką), matowieje po jakimś czasie i beznadziejnie się rysuje.

Nie wiem dlaczego mi zarzucasz, ze wykluczam syntetyki? Widzisz jak przeinaczasz celowo moje wypowiedzi? Tylko po to by naciągnąc swoją tezę o tym, że tanie jest lepsze od drogiego. 
Co udaje fuga? Nic, fuga to element dylatacyjny i jej konstrukcja może być dowolna, byle spełniała zadanie. Natomiast panel laminowany drukowany drewnopodobnie udaje drewniany parkiet. Za to żywica, która jest syntetyczna, na podłodze niczego nie udaje. Ale też nie kosztuje tyle co panel laminowany.

----------


## MaciekTyr.

Nie wiem ile razy powinienem powtórzyć, że udawanie czegoś mnie razi, byś to przyjęła. 
Uwielbiam panele - są tanie i bardzo praktyczne w utrzymaniu czystości (bardziej niż parkiet, wykładzina) do tego przyjemniejsze niż gres. Ale na miłość, panele nie muszą i nie powinny udawać drewna! Mają być pięknymi- syntetycznymi panelami, w pięknym, nowoczesnym wnętrzu.
Ja panelami przykrywam zastane dębowe parkiety - z korzyścią estetyczną i wizualną.

Nie wiem jaka jest Twoja kabina, zakładam, że ta za 600zł wyeliminowała wspomniane problemy. Moja jest w 1/2 murowana (z luksferów) a w 1/2 plastikowa-systemowa (brodzik i uchylne drzwiczki). Nie było wtedy pełnych kabin. Problem jest tylko z częścią murowaną. No jakoś woda i grzyb tak ma, że woli naturalne.
I to jest właśnie motor zużywalności - rozwiązania są doskonalone z roku na rok i koszt (ja poniosłem spory) nie wiele zmienia z 10-letniej perspektywy.

----------


## Elfir

Kabinę mam taką podobną:


Użytkowałam również taką tandetę:


Obie w cenie poniżej tysiąca, plastik z marketu o blokujących się prowadnicach i trudnym czyszczeniu


Ale miałam przyjemność korzystania z takiej (w tym stylu):



Zero stresu przy otwieraniu, mycie polegało na spryskaniu środekim czyszczącym i spłukaniu.

Cena ok. 3 tyś.

Tak więc cena ma bezpośrednie przełożenie na jakość i nie dziw się, że ludzie wolą wydac wiecej na dobrej jakości sprzęt niż kupowac tani plastik i frustrować się przy jego myciu.

----------


## perm

> Kabinę mam taką podobną:
> 
> 
> Użytkowałam również taką tandetę:
> 
> 
> Obie w cenie poniżej tysiąca, plastik z marketu o blokujących się prowadnicach i trudnym czyszczeniu
> 
> 
> ...


Przepraszam że nie na temat ale nie miałaś Elfir problemów z osadzaniem się kamienia/grzybem na połączeniach szkła i metalu w tej najniższej kabinie? Ja po 5 latach mam z tym problem i nic nie pomaga. Usuwam to g.. ale ślady zostają. Doszedłem do wniosku że następna kabina będzie tylko ze szkła, bez żadnych okuć tam gdzie dociera woda.

----------


## Elfir

grzyba nie, bo używałam po prostu chloru. 
A w tych plastikowych na dodatek teraz odpadają mi uszczelki między ramą a plastikową "szybką" i tam dopiero jest grzyb!
Kamień  osadza się na każdej kabinie niestety i faktycznie im mniej ramek tym lepiej (u mnie będzie duża kabina murowana + zaslonka, żeby szyby nie trzeba było myć  :smile:  ).  
To zdjęcie było poglądowe, raczej chodziło mi o brak brodzika i listwy prowadzącej przesuwne drzwi, gumowych, opadających uszczelek.

----------


## MaciekTyr.

Czyli po kilku latach wiadomo, że lepsza półokrągła i otwierana. Ja wyboru nie miałem, więc półokrąg murowałem z luksferów (oj drogo) a Ty kupiłaś to, co dostępne wtedy - wyrzuć ją i kup za  500zł



http://allegro.pl/kabina-prysznicowa...512831513.html

Możesz zapłacić 3tys, ale za 5 lat podam Ci 6 powodów dla których ówczesne marketowe znów będą lepsze. I to nazywam postępem.

----------


## Elfir

nie, dziękuję nie pasuje do mojej koncepcji łazienki.
W mojej obecnej łazience zmieści się najwyżej 70x70. W nowo budowanej będzie bez szyb, murowany.

----------


## EZS

OK, dom z marketu, kabina z marketu.. pewnie, wszystko się zmienia i kabina sprzed 10 lat w zasadzie nadaje się do wymiany, kazda, ta murowana pewnie też  :wink:  więc zgodnie z marketową filozofią - kupujemy tanio, promocyjnie, a jak się znudzi lub zepsuje wywalamy bez żalu, bo nowe lepsze. Jak telefony komórkowe, co 2 lata nowa generacja. Jest jedna malutka różnica - dom dla wielu osób to inwestycja życia. Niełatwo go wymienić, nawet jak się zestarzał lub zrobił niewygodny. Jeden z braku kasy, inny dlatego, ze nie chce całe życie pracować na kolejne domy.. No, chyba że się stary dobrze sprzeda... I wracam do swego. Dom z marketu musi być tani. Bardzo tani. Sama nazwa "z marketu" nie obiecuje nam jakości a promocje. Wtedy kupią go ci, co nie mają na inny (bo i tak na nic więcej ich nie stać) albo ktoś "na tymczasem" zamiast płacić za wynajem  :smile:

----------


## MaciekTyr.

EZS - wiele osób na słowo "dom" widzi mury. I mówi sobie "na całe życie". A potem z tą myślą kupują kran, podłogę, balustradę.... 
Tymczasem dom to nie mury, nawet nie fundamenty (te sprzed 20 lat dziś sprawiają kłopoty, bo nie stosowano izolacji), dom to zbiór setek rzeczy podlegających niestety postępowi. Wszystko - elewacja, warstwy wewnętrzne, instalacje i wykończenie... Nawet sama konstrukcja! Ekskluzywny niegdyś hotel Centrum w Łodzi nie spełnia dzisiejszych norm wysokości pomieszczeń, co z nim zrobić? Ja kupiłem willę niegdysiejszego bogacza - na ścianach miał modrzewiowe boazerie (poszła do pieca) a w łazience... wannę wpuszczoną w strop(!) największy bajer tamtych czasów. Wanna stara- żeliwna, nawet dziury w stropie nie wykorzystałem, bo to pomieszczenie było jak na dzisiejszą łazienkę za małe, więc zrobiłem w nim pralnię. 

Zobacz co proponuję - tanią, pustą "skorupkę", która zapewni komfort niezależnie od pogody a co w niej będzie, niech każdy sobie układa i nie przejmuje się innymi. I tak największe znaczenie będą miały mieszkające tam emocje i wcale nie musi być to duma i zazdrość.

----------


## Elfir

Maciek - problem w tym, że ty nic nie proponujesz. Ty masz tylko pomysł.
Na początku wątku zostałeś zasypany pytaniami technicznymi, na które w zasadzie nie odpowiedziałeś, bo ciebie to nie interesowało w twoim pomyśle. 

Ja też mam mnóstwo fajnych, ale nie uszczegółowionych pomysłów - a przez to raczej utopnijnych niż praktycznych.

----------


## MaciekTyr.

Pytania nie były techniczne a praktyczne - "gdzie to kupię". To nie moja działka. Nie muszę być jednocześnie pomysłodawcą, producentem i handlowcem.
Natomiast prezentowane podejście praktykuję. Chętnie dzielę się także tym, co powstaje.

----------


## an-bud

Tylko bryła realna a jej koszt wzięty z ..... sufitu.

----------


## MaciekTyr.

Nie całkiem. 
Taniość tego rozwiązania ma kilka źródeł:
1. Ograniczenie płaszczyzn do 2 
2. Ograniczenie lub wyeliminowanie szkieletu nośnego
3. Brak ścian działowych a za tym - instalacji i jakiegokolwiek wyposażenia (mają być robione wraz ze ściankami we własnym zakresie)
4. Konstrukcja lekka i modułowa, czyli do transportu w stanie złożonym. To przewaga nad gabarytowymi kontenerami i "domami z paczki", które de facto w większości powstają na placu. Ten dom sprzedawany byłby złożony a jego konstrukcja umożliwia *maksymalną prefabrykację, np. w Chinach* (i to chyba ma decydujący wpływ na cenę).

Czyli od strony sprzedawcy, za 50tys dostaje się nowy, chiński, ciepły "garaż" z taśmy. Z oknami i 2 parami drzwi zamiast bramy (taniej). Cena jest realna w tym zamyśle.
Od strony odbioru, mamy własny dom i pozostaje go aranżować i wyposażać od środka, choćby i w to co mamy pod ręką i własnymi rękoma.

Oczywiście projekt domu, który powstanie w zalezności od marketu/fabryki niewiele wnosi dla "inwestora" ("inwestor" to wyjątkowo perfidna nazwa człowieka wydającego ostatnie i pożyczane grosze, mam nadzieję, że faceci z komisów samochodowych nie nazywają swych klientów "inwestorami"  :smile: ). Dlatego równolegle chcę rozwinąć 2 inne projekty - jeden to kopuły wzniesione metodą gospodarczą - rozwiązania nowatorskie, ale bez udziału żadnych prefabrykowanych form (chcę postawić prototyp na własny koszt, wciąż szukam dla otuchy maniaków-eksperymentatorów). Kolejny to propozycja domów wykonanych w szerokodostępnej i sprawdzonej technologii płyty warstwowej. Zmieniona zostanie jedynie forma, czyli byłyby stawiane przez te same firmy, które stawiają hale produkcyjne. Przedstawię go na dniach, zgodnie z wymogami MPZP, tym razem (nie rezygnując z futuro-konstruktywizmu) spełnię wymóg spadzistego dachu.

----------


## EZS

NA dom za 50 tyś (no, plus 20 płyta fundamentowa, czyż nie?) to ja mam kupca - mój kolega ma działkę a nie ma kasy na normalny no i nie ma gdzie mieszkać. Po obejrzeniu od razu padło pytanie - a gdzie to kupić?  :big grin:

----------


## pigeon

> ....... Kolejny to propozycja domów wykonanych w szerokodostępnej i sprawdzonej technologii płyty warstwowej. Zmieniona zostanie jedynie forma, czyli byłyby stawiane przez te same firmy, które stawiają hale produkcyjne. Przedstawię go na dniach, zgodnie z wymogami MPZP, tym razem (nie rezygnując z futuro-konstruktywizmu) spełnię wymóg spadzistego dachu.


Mi tez to dlugo chodzi po glowie - jak juz bedziesz mial takie cos gotowe - to daj znac - moze zbuduje......

A tym czasem w Czechach juz to robia:

http://plyty-warstwowe.kingspan.pl/f...erenceUrceni=0

Ciekawe jak sobie radza halasem podczas ulewy??

----------


## MaciekTyr.

W Polsce próbują także. Nie wiem po co trzymają się tradycji, to jak budować superkolej z włókien i w kształcie parowozu.
Mam już wstępne modele, ale pokażę gotowy, prace 3d potrwają 2 tygodnie te zlecam wyspecjalizowanemu w modelowaniu architektowi (on jest pod wrażeniem, zobaczymy jak inni)

----------


## perm

> W Polsce próbują także. Nie wiem po co trzymają się tradycji, to jak budować superkolej z włókien i w kształcie parowozu.
> Mam już wstępne modele, ale pokażę gotowy, prace 3d potrwają 2 tygodnie te zlecam wyspecjalizowanemu w modelowaniu architektowi (on jest pod wrażeniem, zobaczymy jak inni)


Czekamy Maciek, ja na pewno. Wizje masz świetne.

----------


## qubic

> W Polsce próbują także. Nie wiem po co trzymają się tradycji, to jak budować superkolej z włókien i w kształcie parowozu.
> Mam już wstępne modele, ale pokażę gotowy, prace 3d potrwają 2 tygodnie te zlecam wyspecjalizowanemu w modelowaniu architektowi (on jest pod wrażeniem, zobaczymy jak inni)


zapowiada się wspaniały projekt, może jakiś mały szkic wtedy spokojnie  :wink:  poczekamy na rendery

----------


## MaciekTyr.

Koledzy od 3D przedłużają sprawę  :sad:  Nie powinno się pokazywać niedopieszczonych prac, ale też już mi się dłuży. Wstępniaczek:

----------


## GraMar

> Zakładam wątek pasjonacko-twórczy, który miałby stać się burzą mózgów na temat możliwości pomysłu, jak w tytule. 
> Ostatni punkt jest niezwykle istotny - tani nowoczesny dom MUSI łamać obowiązujące kanony, ponieważ te z założenia generują niefunkcjonalne koszty.
> 
> Pomysłów jest kilka - żadne konstrukcje typowe, kanadyjczyki itp. tylko bezkompromisowy funkcjonalizm i konstruktywizm. Liczę na zaangażowanie. Uwagi ogólne, typu _"jednak dom powinien..."_ zostawny na odrębny wątek, tu zapraszam osoby, którym pomysł domu kupowanego jak samochód jednak się spodobał.


http://www.forum.cohabitat.net/forumdisplay.php?fid=28

----------


## perm

Mam jeszcze jeden pomysł na nietuzinkowy dom, bardzo szybki w budowie, lecz nie wiem na ile tani. Namiot. Wiem że się uśmiechniecie ale pomyślcie:
Konstrukcja nośna z drewna/rur/tworzywa składana na zaczepy plus śruby ustalające i uniemożliwiające rozłączenie. Umiejscowiona na podłodze, kotwiona do gruntu.
Ściany z materiału (jakiś kevlar?) połączonego z izolacją, również akustyczną. Zwijane do transportu. Ściany do stelaża klejone lub na rzepy z zabezpieczeniem przed odłączeniem i przez to niepowołanymi gośćmi.
Podłoga: panele w formie palet z izolacją, z wykończoną powierzchnią, łączone na cokolwiek, kładziona bezpośrednio na ziemi po wyrównaniu. Pod izolacją podłogi przestrzeń na ewentualną wodę opadową i instalacje. Sufity na stelażu, ocieplane, nad każdym pomieszczeniem osobny dach kopertowy ze wzmacnianego materiału na stelażu, bez ocieplenia z odprowadzaniem wody.
Okna w formie paneli: szyba bez podziału łączone w razie potrzeby w większe powierzchnie. Otwierane lub nie.
Chyba drogie nie powinno być a łatwość wykonania bezkonkurencyjna, jak sądzę.

----------


## MaciekTyr.

Jak obiecałem. Tym razem technologia typowa i stosowana a zarazem najtańsza - płyta warstwowa (tzw. obornicka) w konstrukcji szkieletu stalowego i samonośna blacha łukowa ("halowa"). Jedynym elementem nowym są owalne łączniki, ale ich konstrukcja jest b.prosta: 4 profile stalowe owinięte od zewnątrz arkuszami PVC a od wewnątrz wyściełana miękkim poliuretanem (takim jak do izolacji rur CO), na dolnych profilach wsparty podest nośny, (np krata pomostowa), na poliuretanie skaj, czyli miękkie wykończenie.
Celem koncepcji jest implementacja sprawdzonych, ekonomicznych systemów budowy, stosowanych w przemyśle do zastosowań mieszkaniowych.

Prezentacja pokazuje formę, bez planu i podziałów, które uzależnione będą od funkcji. Forma umożliwia elastyczne dostosowanie powierzchni, także jej zmianę w okresie eksploatacji. Prezentowany model udostępnia powierzchnię 2x192m2 Ostatnie zdjęcia pokazuje schematyczny przekrój.

W jednym ze szczytów budynku znajduje się peryferyjny moduł techniczny, skupiający przyłącza i niektóre urządzenia (klimatyzacja z funkcją ogrzewania).

      

_aby zobaczyć powiększenie należy kliknąć na wybrane zdjęcie prawym klawiszem i wybrać "otwórz grafikę w nowej karcie"_

----------


## perm

> ...


Pierwsza wątpliwość jaka mi się nasunęła to celowość łączenia segmentów przy pomocy tych czarnych "rur". Nie mogą po prostu przylegać do siebie?

----------


## MaciekTyr.

Materiał implikuje formę. W konstrukcji ceramicznej byłoby, jak piszesz, natomiast przegrody w lekkich systemach są izolacyjnie lepsze a cenowo nie ma większej różnicy między ścianami zewnętrznymi a wewnętrznymi, natomiast jedną wadą jest duża przenikalność akustyczna, szczególnie gdy blachę zastąpimy kartonem. Stąd właśnie "rozczłonkowana" forma budynku. Dodatkowy atut to skuteczne odprowadzanie wody, bez dodatkowego systemu.

A przechodzenie pomiędzy segmentami miękkim, owalnym rękawem z pionowym przeszkleniem wydaje mi się tu stylistycznie spójne

----------


## night_84

Maciek podziwiam pomysły i upór w przemawianiu że czasem projektant z innymi funkcjami może podczas burzy mózgów dojść do pewnych nowoczesnych konstrukcji. 3/4 wątków tutaj jest do wywalenia bo nie wnoszą nic do tematu, a tylko "stawiają na to że słońce krąży wokół ziemi.."
osobiście uważam że w wątku powinny wypowiadać się osoby które chcą wnieśc do nowej technologi, lub stworzenie nowego pomysłu a nie sranie o takiej przyziemnej rzeczy jaką jest kabina prysznicowa. Każdy sobie zagospodaruje jak będzie chciał

Cena robi cuda i każdy dom będzie odsprzedawalny, nie mniej jednak niebawem cena domu będzie niewiele wyższa od ceny działki, ale to niepotrzebne dywagacje w tym temacie.

Sam zastanawiam sie nad tanim budynkiem, ale raczej w stronę kilku mieszkań na poziomie 30m2 w sprzedaży/wynajmie pod klucz. rozważam wiele rozwiązań..

nie zauważyłem tutaj mowy o domach z ikea..? 

kiedyś na disc... widziałem program o składaniu małych domów w fabrykach, hydraulik podpinał dziennie 8 ścianek w hydraulikę kuchni i łazienki, istny szok. Dziwne jest to że w Polsce przy takich niskich cenach roboczych nie mamy jakiegoś super taniego systemu, w m3 byłem i jestem zachwycony.

----------


## perm

Maćku, szczerze. Tak jak "wieloryb" zrobił na mnie duże wrażenie prostotą, praktycznością formy i pomysłu jak i wdziękiem, tak ten dom/y wydaje mi się przekombinowany. Niektóre rozwiązania wydają się wprowadzone na siłę tak jak te rury łączące czy też półkoliste formy pomiędzy poszczególnymi segmentami. Argument o akustyczności przemawia przeciw stosowaniu podobnego rozwiązania. Izolacja akustyczna nie jest w końcu problemem Można, stosując odpowiednie rozwiązania techniczne te elementy wyeliminować. Może spróbuj, zrobić coś podobnego ale bez tych półkolistych i rurowych akcentów za to ze zróżnicowaną i dostosowaną do funkcji wysokością segmentów?

----------


## MaciekTyr.

Łączniki mogą byś dyskusyjne i prezentują jedną z możliwości rozbudowy (dostawianie jest możliowością nader oczywistą), z ekonomicznego punktu widzenia odprowadzenie wody ze środka może być kosztowo zbliżone do tych pomostów owiniętych ociepleniem.

Natomiast łuki, to nie estetyczna kombinacja, ale próba wykorzystania NAJTAŃSZEJ z możliwych konstrukcji -samonośnej blachy łukowej,  obecnie wykorzystuje się ją dla magazynów rolnych

----------


## samorodek

Mam takie same odczucia jak perm.

Piękna "superkolej  w kształcie parowozu".

----------


## samorodek

> Łączniki mogą byś dyskusyjne i prezentują jedną z możliwości rozbudowy (dostawianie jest możliowością nader oczywistą), z ekonomicznego punktu widzenia odprowadzenie wody ze środka może być kosztowo zbliżone do tych pomostów owiniętych ociepleniem.
> 
> Natomiast łuki, to nie estetyczna kombinacja, ale próba wykorzystania NAJTAŃSZEJ z możliwych konstrukcji -samonośnej blachy łukowej,  obecnie wykorzystuje się ją dla magazynów rolnych


Jeśli jest jakiś wybór, to wybieram to.

----------


## an-bud

> Natomiast łuki, to nie estetyczna kombinacja, ale próba wykorzystania NAJTAŃSZEJ z możliwych konstrukcji -samonośnej blachy łukowej,  obecnie wykorzystuje się ją dla magazynów rolnych



I tu raczej tkwi błąd w temacie (zero konkretnego odzewu) .... jest to dom dla biednych ludzi.... a jak oni (biedni) mają zdobyć kasę? Wasze państwo (ja się z niego wypisuję  :yes: ) od zawsze dokłada bogatym, im bogatsi tym więcej korzystają z wszelkiego rodzaju ulg.

Ostatnia ulga budowlana (za chwilę wejdzie w życie) polega na dofinansowaniu przez społeczeństwo z podatków (też biednych) dzieciom ludzi zamożnych kredytów mieszkaniowych.....

......dodać jeszcze można miliardy na futrowanie kleru...

----------


## Marsinus

> Mi tez to dlugo chodzi po glowie - jak juz bedziesz mial takie cos gotowe - to daj znac - moze zbuduje......
> 
> A tym czasem w Czechach juz to robia:
> 
> http://plyty-warstwowe.kingspan.pl/f...erenceUrceni=0
> 
> 
> 
> Ciekawe jak sobie radza halasem podczas ulewy??


Budynki w mojej firmie są pobudowane z takich płyt i cisza, aż uszy bolą.

Wracam jednak do tematu.  Dla mnie możliwość kupienia takiego domku jak w linku *pigeona* jest na chwilę obecną bardziej realna niż *MaćkaTyr'a*. Super było by iść do np. do castoramy i kupić sobie taki szkielet obłożyć płyta obornicką np. 100mm wypełnioną watą mineralną i mieć piękne połączenie nowoczesności z tradycją.


O i poszperałem dalej i znalazłem coś takiego

http://plyty-warstwowe.kingspan.pl/f...erenceUrceni=0

----------


## EZS

tu była próba... ale ucichło http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ontener%C3%B3w

----------


## perm

> Budynki w mojej firmie są pobudowane z takich płyt i cisza, aż uszy bolą.
> 
> Wracam jednak do tematu.  Dla mnie możliwość kupienia takiego domku jak w linku *pigeona* jest na chwilę obecną bardziej realna niż *MaćkaTyr'a*. Super było by iść do np. do castoramy i kupić sobie taki szkielet obłożyć płyta obornicką np. 100mm wypełnioną watą mineralną i mieć piękne połączenie nowoczesności z tradycją.
> 
> 
> O i poszperałem dalej i znalazłem coś takiego
> 
> http://plyty-warstwowe.kingspan.pl/first.php?page=2&idsub=8&id_reference=165&FiltrRef  erenceZeme=17&FiltrReferenceProdukt=0&FiltrReferen  ceUrceni=0


W przeciwieństwie do tego projektu, wieloryb Maćka jest czymś co robi wrażenie i zdaje się być projektem do zrealizowania. Mam nadzieję, że wieloryb będzie miał dalszy ciąg w postaci gotowego projektu. Maciek kombinuj!

----------


## perm

> Czy trochę nie wyszło za bardzo "marsjańsko"? Poza tym płyty warstwowe (obornickie) nie są najciekawszym materiałem podczas słonecznego dnia, bo w środku robi się sauna.
> 
> Gdy zaczynaliśmy pracę nad naszym projektem musieliśmy zrezygnować z kontenerów ze względu na niezbyt fajne gabaryty oraz przede wszystkim na problem wyeliminowania mostków termicznych. Dom modułowy, a właściwie jego projekt zajął nam rok, ale od tamtej pory wykonaliśmy już wiele realizacji i posiadamy już*bogatą bazę*ponad 25 różnych projektów. 
> 
> Wszystko można znaleźć na www.smart-mod.pl. 
> 
> Poniżej wizualizacja i zdjęcie pierwszego naszego modułu pokazowego.


Sauna się robi, bo w takim domu kompletnie brak akumulacji. Na to trzeba "patent" Brzęczkowskiego czyli nieustające grzanie/chłodzenie niezależnie od pory roku. Nawet z wykorzystaniem PC z oszczędnością nie ma to nic wspólnego.

Tak przy okazji. Ile wychodzi m2 takiego apartamentowca, stan deweloperski?

----------


## perm

> Nie mamy cen za m2 tylko za poszczególne modele. Najlepiej napisać do nas maila na [email protected], to prześlemy cenniki.


No to może cena za ten największy apartamentowiec? Jeżeli możecie na maila, to chyba nie bedzie to problem? Chciałbym jeszcze zapytać o szerokość wewnętrzną jednego modułu (2,7m?) i o konstrukcję podłogi. Czy cały domek to "pudełko" z paneli SIP, łącznie z podłogą? O pudełku piszę, nie by wywołać negatywne skojarzenia, tylko najbliższe jest to idei domu z gotowych elementów.

----------


## an-bud

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Qg950CqgvA    ....w temacie  :wink:

----------

